# Poor Responders: Part 105



## Skybreeze

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## H&amp;P

me 1st


----------



## IzziLu

Am I 2nd?


----------



## H&amp;P

IzziLu said:


> Am I 2nd?


 yes you are, I've never been 1st before , how sad am I.

Izzy - CD37.....unheard of for me, I'm a 21 to 28 day girl.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all, quick one as I'm in between interviwing 

Jal    

Nice weekend AM?   sorry about AF    

Mornign all 
xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Hi Anne   Interviewing? Hope it's going well  

Driver - I think I was 1st by accident on part 104   CD 37 - that's seriously over, especially if you're normally the shorter side of regular - you'd better get that checked out gal   What happens with your upcoming tx? Are the Jinny aware of the situation?


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies,

Jal keep on with the cyclogest hunny and we'll keep EVERYTHING crossed for you!!!

~Morning Anne hope you get the right person for the post!

Driver what's going on with your cycle hunny?!?!?

Hugs to all xxx

Sx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning all.  

No time to stop just now   .

Love to Everyone. xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning Purps hunny  

Hi Izz- Yep, we're looking for a junior telesales person....easier said than done. Blles them! xx


----------



## IzziLu

Purps,   Leola

Good luck with the search Anne!


----------



## beachgirl

Just bookmarking for later tonight...x


----------



## SiobhanG

Jal - my fingers (and toes) are crossed for you. Good luck!

Driver - what the f is happening with AF for us!


----------



## H&amp;P

Siobhan - what day r you on Hun  

Jal - keep taking the pessaries


----------



## fluffy jumper

Nothing to say really, feeling a bit fragile this week, kind of on the edge.  Marcus would have been 8 on Thursday and I think I am worrying about how I am going to feel on the day - we have a v important meeting that I have to run so can't be at home.


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey -   Can you plan something for the evening as a family  Will be thinking fo you all. 
Did you have a chat with DH about your next TX?


----------



## Little Me

Tracey hun- ,  . here if you need me
Marcus Angel will be looking down on you all 

xxxxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Tracey hunny anniversaries must be so difficult, I cannot imagine how tough they must be. I won't be online fom wed- friday but am available on my mobile and am there for you if you need to scream, cry or whatever hunny, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thank you.  Driver that is a good idea to plan something for the evening.  I think the three of us will go out to dinner.

I thought I might as well wait until we get the call that we have a DE match rather than discuss it with DH now.  Anyone would think I was married to an ogre rather than the mild mannered man who will do anything for me.


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- Your Steve sounds as lovely as my Jason but sometimes, you need to do things your way - and this is one of those times hun. It's a difficult week.
Dinner would be nice, maybe a game of bowling first or something
xxx


----------



## Jal

Tracey, don't even know what words to say, can't ever imagine going through what you did losing Marcus and your dear friend, get out of work as quickly as you can and have some family time


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Tracey              I'm sure nothing I could say would come out quite right but know my heart weeps for you at such a difficult time 

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Jal

just torturing myself watching 'mum + 1', 1st story - 1 week before lady was about to start ivf she found out she was pg, 2nd story the lady was having initial blood tests to see what the problem was in conceiving were and yep you guessed it they phone to say the results of the blood tests were that she was pg!!!

I've heard these stories so many times, the 'just relax' and the I bet just as you go for tests it will happen!!

Why oh why can't these be our stories!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Jal said:


> Why oh why can't these be our stories!!


 was nearly mine  see my signature.


----------



## purple72

Does being about to start 5th cycle count?

Sx


----------



## Jal

Kind of but even more deserved after all the sh*t you had to go through 1st  

Driver, hoping it happens for you again too x


----------



## purple72

Jal all I can say is never stop trying   I was being so naughty, not taking vits drinking and however ashamed I am to admit it I was smoking too, but hey in all honesty I don't think any of that is to be recommended, as I don't think any of it helped, I firmly believe what helped in my circumstances was Raef doing the Lap & Hyst. But we'll never know. I was chatting to DH and some of the ladies on the PR bumps and babes thread about even now it doesn't seem like it's actually happening to me, still think someone's going to say it's a mistake, and I think this is partially due to the fact that I'd got to the point that I'd stopped believing I'd ever actually get pregnant. I'd sort of given up. And now it just doesn't seem like this could actually be happenening to me and DH

But then I've always been a bit nutty    

Hugs to all   


Sx


----------



## popsi

just marking as a bit manic here... but cant dash without saying...

Tracey... my heart goes out to you darling, anniversaries are such sad days     my lovely xx


jal...    for tomorrow to be good for you xx

purps, anne, driver, iz, and everyone else


----------



## Jal

Thnx Popsi

Purps - I know where you were at, think we have pretty much done our tx in tandem except I got to the 5th attempt   Had said before this tx that's it's the last one (easy to say until you get that point then some big decisions to be made). I feel like my life has been on hold for 3+yrs and I am becoming bitter. I vowed never to be one of those people who couldn't be happy for other pg people, now I can barely look at my sis who is 6mnths pg with her 3rd even tho I know I will love him when he comes along. The only people I get happy for are on here. Don't like my house anymore as I bought it for its family room, large conservatory and 2 perfect kids rooms, fed up of never being able to make plans past 2 months as I may be having tx/be pg etc or am constantly saving up etc etc But then I have to think can I have a 'happy child free life', some tough choices to made if the result is what I expect it to be tomorrow although I will take a couple of months out 1st.

Sorry for the woe is me post!!! I know I also have alot in life to be grateful for and need to focus on that more sometimes.

Jx


----------



## IzziLu

Popsi

Purps - I don't think you're nuts, I've heard so many anecdotal tales of couples who have all but given up and that's when it happens and you obviously fall into that category.  I think it's wonderful that it has happened to you after everything you have been through and that it is going so well. Believe it and love it ,you deserve it  

Jal - don't worry about or apologise for the woe is me, I think we're all guilty of that at some stage   I know DH and I are about to start building a house which has been designed with family in mind and I often think we are deluding ourselves but we haven't given up hope just yet. I  it's a good result for you tomorrow but if it hasn't worked out this time I'm sure that together you will work out how to move forward in the fullness of time  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## purple72

Thanks Izzu sweetheart

And Jal hopefully you'll be feeling this shocked tomorrow too, am kepping everything crossed even my eye's! Won't be on till after 9 as have to take cat to vets but will check then! Big hugs xxxxxx

Heaps sweetie, how are things for you my darling, it's been a tough week for you and I've been thinking of ya xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Bookmarking for later!


----------



## laurab

And me,,,,


----------



## Züri

Jal are you going to do another test? hope that feint line is a BFP!   

Tracey - big hugs for Thursday - I can't begin to imagine how you feel   x

Thanks girls for last night

I feel a bit awful now - my husband is actually a real sweetheart and treats me really well - he just sometime infuriatingly doesn't thing and my raging hormones right now don't help   I am still angry at him but I know it's now my issue and I need to let go - he is a good un and I wouldn't swap him for the world - he just needs a bit of a kick up the back side every now and again 

I've been at work all day today and have been in so much discomfort from egg collection, very bloated with trapped wind and strong period pains - i am guessing the culprit is the pessaries 

xx


----------



## shortie66

Bookmarking ladies  

Zuri glad ur feeling a bit better today, im with you on the wind but ermmmm mine aint trapped    

Had lining scan done today as was panicking, and well, im suprised and shocked    Lining is 8.3mm with a triple thickness which is apparantly the best news i could wish for. Sooooo im a happy girl for a change  

Hello to everyone sorry no perso's loads of ironing to do and gotta send scottie up loft to get cases down.  Cant believe that just one week today our precious donor will be giving us the chance of holding our own little baby in our arms.


----------



## purple72

Kate that's brilliant news sweetie!! Not long now when do you go next sunday?

Zuri don't feel bad that's what we're here for x


----------



## laurab

Zuri - Glad all back on track with DH.  

Shortie - Fab news..... exciting!!!  

Jal - Fingers crossed for tom.  

I'm pooped.


----------



## shortie66

Purps yes we fly out on sunday donor ec monday hope she gets me a dozen eggies, not that im greedy or anything  

Laura im pooped too, got back in car after scan and just felt sooooo sick and headachy then went really tired and fell asleep on the way home, luckily i wasnt driving   Got home and went freezing cold put heating on got in me jamas with dressing gown and just sat there shivering.  Scott says it prob relief that the scan was ok, not that im a worrier or stresser


----------



## Ourturn

Jal -   keeping everything crosed for you     

Shortie - great news!  

Zuri - glad you are ok

Sorry no more personal..long day feel shattered

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Great news shortie.  

Jal


----------



## beachgirl

Great news Shortie x x


----------



## Miranda7

Evening all!

Just thought I'd pop in. Been the longest day ever, with another longer one tomorrow. Gah.

Shortie - whoo! Hooray for the fateful day finally coming around!

Sorry, no more tonight. My tongue feels all big and squashy in my head I'm so tired.

Night night.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Evening all

Shortie - I couldn't be happier for you lovlely   xxx

Jal  

Zuri -  

love to all 
sorry for crap post but shattered after my counseling 

Lots of love
xxxx


----------



## Jal

Morning, definately a BFN for us today


----------



## Miranda7

I'm so sorry, Jal.


----------



## Züri

I'm so sorry Jal  thinking of you

Shortie great news on your lining and after reading what Steph just wrote on ** I am feeling so positive for you! xx

Girls I am in quite a lot of pain, I feel bunged up, constipated, trapped wind which is really painful and then on top of that a lot of pain around ovaries etc.... last two nights i have been awake so much groaning in pain - feeling fed up, just want to do one massive fart and one massive dump   sorry for the TMI 

Is this quite normal? I would ask my doctor but being in Switzerland not only are questions frowned upon I am sure he would look at me with distaste on the subject of the question  

Anyway just heading off for ET now - will know how many fertilised etc... finally

be back later xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Jal, I'm so sorry to read your news.   

Zuri,


----------



## Ourturn

Jal - I am so sorry        

Zuri - have you tried lots of fibre? Apples, prunes? Re the pain...not sure how many eggs you had but if you had a fair few any chance you have ohss? Maybe they were a bit brutal during ec? Mine were sore but were fine within 2-3 days of ec. If your ovaries are still v painful you should tell your docs. 

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Jal     so sorry x


----------



## laurab

Jal -   Sorry sweetie, nothing prepares you for a BFN.  

Zuri - I would definately mention it, as SB said could be OHSS..... not something we suffer with normally o this thread.. ... but think bloating is a sign.  Make sure your drinking lots and speak to the nurses/ dr today.   

Sun is out here... Hoorah!


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Jal, I'm so sorry, not what we were hoping for      

Zuri - hope ET has gone well - lookin forward to hearing your news later   and blimey I thought the British were supposed to be buttoned up!   Make sure you do ask the nurses/doctors, distasteful look or not, you've got some cause for concern and you need to sort it out!  

Shortie, your news is fab, you must be so excited   hope you're feeling a bit recovered today  

Morning Laura, Beachy, Anna, Leola and everyone else  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## popsi

oh Jal.. words cant express how sad i am for you honey xxx

love to you all, will catch up later off out now to give DH a few hours peace to sleep as he is nights 

have a good day xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Jal -   was so hoping to come on to good news from you this morning  

Zuri - have you tried apricots for the constipation, arnica tablets for your bruised ovaries (homeopathic so Ok to take I think), hope you have a smooth ET    

Shortie - not long now, fab news on your lining,    

Lots of tired ladies last night, must have been all that chatting at the weekend   

AFM (CD3 HPT negative (as expected), just had a huge acupuncture session with added moxa loads of pins in my back to try to get the witch to show her face


----------



## Züri

OK girls am back with 2 embies on board - a perfect 8 cell and a good 7 cell - a 6 cell one was discarded and I have some in the freezer too - but as you all know all embies are frozen after 24 hours so they are necessarily going to be good ones, we'll never know until they are thawed

The Doc asked how I was, I said I was bloated and achy - he just said if I wanted i could be singed off work for 3 days - I said no thanks I am self employed and not back in till Thursday anyway - no mention of OHSS - it's quite laughable over here sometimes 

Anyway due to the bloatedness and needing a pee so badly the US on my belly when they were transferring the embies back was horrendous  i was glad when it was over, the pain of the trapped wind when they pushed down on the ultra sound and the urge to not wee all over him and him saying to me to relax - yeah you try and relax when you are trying not to wee 

So anyway I just need to try and drink more water from your girls advice (not from him i may add) I really don't drink enough and I wouldn't be surprised if lack of fluid is causing the discomfort

Thanks again for all your wishes girls - I am off to sit in the sun - it's about 22 degrees here today 

xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri - fab news hun, when is OTD


----------



## IzziLu

Yipee Zuri PUPO lady     congrats.     and 22 degrees - lovely  

Driver, hope the acupuncture works hon,   if not what you gonna do next?  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Züri

OTD is Easter Sunday but my blood test is not till the Tuesday - but I have to change it to the Wednesday as I can't make it on the Tuesday as i'll lose my job if i change another day


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - congrats on being pupo   Now take it easy and drink LOTS of water! 

Driver - sorry hun   Where is that AF?  

Seeing the best consultant available locally via private healthcare this evening. Expectations are low but we'll see. But I think we're probably going to end up having the hysteroscopy in Athens  (and I'll combine the visit with a LIT). 

Anna x


----------



## Jal

Zuri - congrats PUPO lady


----------



## purple72

Oh Jal hunny so very sorry to hear your news, was hoping so much for you! Big hugs sweetie, Thinking of you !!

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all 

Jal- very sorry hun  

Hi Purps gorgeous  

Z- Yippee!!   

AM-    

Anna- morning sweetie  

xxx


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies,

Driver hunny so sorry sweetie, she never comes when we need her!!! bl00dy woman!!!

Zuri hunny congrats on being pupo!

Morning Anne hunny xxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Jal - I am so sorry. We all know how you feel - and especially having to put yourself through all that anxiety again this morning. Its awful for you - try and take it easy on yourself., the pain will ease.

Zuri- Very good news for you. Just to let you know I was very sore after last EC, really bad pain in my right ovary as well. I did suspect OHSS, ironic when I only got one bloody egg but I know my estrogen level was up around 5,000 - however Lister docs didn't seem too concerned about it, and it did get better, think they were a bit rough during the EC.

Driver - day 37 for me - still haven't done a hpt! - I know I am bonkers but until I do one I can live in this fantasy bubble that maybe it'll be a miracle - but I know I am kidding myself, and to be honest I'm dreading seeing the negative result and then fearing what on earth is going on with my cycles? Driver you seem much braver than me.


----------



## H&amp;P

Siobhan -    for you (maybe they have gone on holiday together  ), I don't know how you can not test, I would not be able to resist, are your cycles normally regular?

AFM (again sorry if I'm going on  ) I have had an email back from the Dogus clinic asking me to take pills to bring on my AF, do you think the Doctor will just prescribe them or am I going to have a nightmare trying to get them, the one they said contains norethisterone which I have heard of?


----------



## fluffy jumper

I can't see why your GP won't prescribe them Driver.

Siobhan.  I don't know how you can not test.  I am addicted to hpt's, I quite often test before I am actually due my period!

AFM.  I was just looking at the details of my superovulation cycle and it says 'timed intercourse starts 24 hours from trigger shot and continues for 48 hours'  does that mean I have to have sex constantly for 48 hours  

Jal.  I am sorry you didn't get the result you wanted this morning.

Zuri, congrats on being PUPO.  I remember someone on another thread suffering constipation and didn't want to strain after ET.  They were recomended somethign to get from the chemist but I can't for the life of me remember what it was - sorry.  You can discuss absolutely anthing on here can't you  

Hi Anne, purple and anyone else who is online this morning


----------



## Little Me

jesus Tracey- that sounds like one big time shagathon      

AM- I have my prescription now and Dogus recommends fazeley pharmacy!


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> AFM. I was just looking at the details of my superovulation cycle and it says 'timed intercourse starts 24 hours from trigger shot and continues for 48 hours' does that mean I have to have sex constantly for 48 hours


 better get the cranberry juice and cystopurin in ready


----------



## laurab

Zuri - Them Embies sound fabulous.   Have we named them?

Tracey -    Lucky ole Mr Tracey, although he'll be exhausted!

Siobhan - Test! You just never know.  

Driver - Bloody Af.  

Decided against the park today as looks like rain.... so instead Im going to deflea and deworm the cats! Wish me luck!


----------



## Züri

haha Tracey your husband will be very happy - I am sure mine misses the BMS - it's pointless now so it's not as regular  and yes we can discuss anything in here that's why it's so great

Laura no names - you can make some up for me  

Siobhan - I agree do a test! it would be driving me and but I also understand how you are feeling about not testing

Anne when do you start? will you and shortie be cycling similar times?

Spent all afternoon in the sun in shorts and t-shirt - this weather is weird, it is like a summers day here today - it was freezing and snowing 10 days ago

x


----------



## Little Me

Z- Will be going on day 10/12 of June AF love so a while yet but needed to be organised so I could get my head straight etc .  

yes laura- Good luck with the


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - that's a nightmare. For flea treatment I have to pretent I'm giving her a fuss then quickly do it. With worming...my cat loves stinky blue cheese so I disguise the tablet in that and give it to her.


----------



## lucky_mum

Jal - so sorry it didn't work hon - am gutted for you  - sending huge   

Zuri - well done PUPO lady! good luck sweetie and hope the  doesn't drive you (too) batty!   

Shortie - so excited for you!    have had a manic week but will try and send you a PM before you go with some Brno tips etc xx

Nix - think you might be about to start tx - good luck hon!   

Tracey - big    - thinking of you 

Sorry for no more personals but am dead on my feet - just about to post updated list, please let me know if I have anything wrong! 

Lots of love to all


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * Ali27 * 2nd IVF - Lister - was due to start June 2009 but relationship ended * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Driver 225 * 3rd ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 (2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/10/09  ) * Donkey * 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - start sniffing 15/03/10/start stimming week commencing 29/03/10 * Jo McMillan * 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner while on list for DE from CRM and the recipient of a free OE cycle at the Lister in 2010 * Leola7 * 3rd IVF/ICSI - due to start late March/April 2010 (2nd IVF - February 2010 - cancelled due to low AFC  ) * Lincs Jax * Testing with the Beer centre following 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle due to start soon - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/01/10 - (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 8th IVF ARGC with immune tx via Dr Gorgy - March/April 2010 * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Slycett (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 - flying to CZ Rep 21/03/10 * Swinny * 4th ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - May 2010 (following natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09  ) Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT, starting in March 2010 * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Zuri * 2nd IVF - Switzerland - EC 21/03/10 - 6 eggs - 2 embies transferred 23/03/10 - testing ??/03/10 * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09 but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Elinor * 3 more IUIs following 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks +2  * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Malini * 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive but low HCG levels - hb at 7w scan - no heartbeat at 9w scan - MMC 8w4d  * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Sobroody1 (Anna) * 3rd IVF - February 2010 - flew to Athens for LIT first - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - tested positive 01/03/10 but biochemical  * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Almond * 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January 2010 - tested negative  * Anne G * 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  no more TX now with own eggs - DE only option- hopefully April/May 2010 * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response  * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Heaps * 3rd IVF - February/March 2010 - Jinemed, Turkey - 4 eggs/one embie transferred 06/03/10 - tested negative 18/03/10  * Jal * 5th ICSI - Lister - February/March 2010 - EC 08/03/10 - 11 follies/10 eggs/6 fertilised - tested negative 23/03/10  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jerseyspuds * 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg * Ladyverte * 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * Louises104 * 2nd IVF - poor response/converted to IUI - tested negative 18/02/10  * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nicki70 * 3rd ICSI - LP - February/March '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * PamLS * 4th ICSI - Lister - 7 eggs/2 mature but didn't fertilise  (3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  ) * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * Wing Wing * Awaiting adoption home visit - Luxembourg - Spring 2010 (following 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertilise  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Babyspoons/Spoony *  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - due ??/??/10 * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Bugle * 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 - tested positive 24/08/09 - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls! - due ??/??/09 * Emak * 3rd IVF - Lister - LP -  Jan/Feb 20010 - 3 eggs collected/2 fertilised & transferred - first scan ??/??/10 * Hayleigh *  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - due December 2009 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza * 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Lightweight *  on 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) - first scan ??/??/09 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * PaulB & his DW Jennig *  - natural surprise! due ??/05/10 - also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 * Peewee55 *  on 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - hopefully January 2010, Dogus Cyprus (following natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  ) - first scan ??/??/10 * Purple72 *  - natural surprise! tested positive 01/01/10 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) - next scan 09/02/10 * Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  on 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 - 3 blasts transferred (+ 3 frosties) - 1 heartbeat detected - due 06/07/10 * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * WishyWashy *  - natural surprise! (following 2nd IVF converted to IUI - BFN 27/12/09) - first scan ??/??/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nikki2008 *  Alexander - born February 18th 2010 after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Sam22 *  name TBC born February 12th 2010, after natural surprise in June 2009! (after 1st IVF April '09 - Lister - was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
Suzie W *  name TBC born February 2010 - after 2nd IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula transferred *
When Will It Happen? *  name TBC born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one from me this morning as need to head off to mum's today then off to glasgow tomorrow grrrr 3 hours to mums then sleep then tomorrow 4 hours to glasgow 3 hours training then 4 hours back to mums not looking forward to that! Plus DH is not happy about that either, but hospital is desperate for training, and the Northern rep is not the most competent! so a girls got to do what a girls got to do!

Had midwife yesterday which was fine, quite an anticlimax actually she took my BP asked how I was and listened to baby with doppler (which we do most days at home so was nice but we knew trouble was ok)

Had rough night last night with horrific tummy pains which I think was just wind, but almost had me waking DH (he sleeps like a log) and getting him to take me to labour ward! anyway after about an hour it settled and listened to HB this morning so babe is fine (thank God)

Hugs to all and I hope you have a good few days, will hopefully catch up friday/sat when shortie you'll be almost on your way!

Missing you already xxxxxx


----------



## laurab

He he Purps once I did make tim get up, dressed at 3am as thought was in labour and turned out I just needed a poo! Safe driving... would you not be better to fly?

Morning Heaps..... how are you doing?


----------



## purple72

blumming bowels hey laura  

I will drive this week and next to glasgow but think if I have to go up again will insist on flying, though to be honest feel much safer in my car as hospital is in centre of Govan not sure how easy to get to from airport?!?! Parent Company has big restrictions on uk flights due to finances, but my boss will be understanding if I get him at the right time. How are the chippers? are the girls walking yet? Bet Ed is loving the fact that he can motor around bless him. xxx


----------



## laurab

Cerys is taking some steps now, ed is walking everywhere now, he has shoes so I let him walk in the park now... although he seems to want to go swimming with the ducks!    Still having 'Beth' problems   but other than that all ok. 

we flew few times to Scotland... was only about £30 each from Stansted.


----------



## Züri

Morning girls

Purps sorry you had a rough night - I sympathise currently with your pain, i am still suffering with this boated trapped wind 

Steph thanks for updating the list - my OTD is Easter Sunday but due to Easter and the fact I have to work Tuesday I wont have my blood test till Wednesday 7th April - I am sure i'll know however by then  Loved the pics of you Lainey, Vivvy and the twins on ** - Vivvy looks the double of your husband x

Morning heaps  

Well I have just done my last injections YAY!! did any of you girls have to take an injection of Decapeptyl the day after transfer? no idea what it does?

x

P.S Just had a major dizzy weird feeling spell after doing that injection, could feel it wash over me and i still feel whoozy now - don't remember that happening last time I took it - anyone had the same?


----------



## purple72

Oh Laura hunny sorry to hear Beth is still being a bit of a madam! but funny that Ed want's to swim with the duckies, bless his cotton socks (and his new shoes). Can imagine cerys loving the fact that she can walk away from Ed but bet he can catch her so easy     Big hugs to you hunny because when one is upset must be so difficult with the three of them, I take my hat off to you daily Laura you really are our supermum!  

God that's a cheap flight will have to investigate!

Morning Zuri hunny was never on that drug I'm afraid so no help there, but yes bowels hey


----------



## laurab

Have you googled it Zuri?


----------



## Züri

yeah Laura but then i came across dizzy and stopped reading on - something to do with LH hormone I think and FSH - sounds linked 

Still feeling light headed and weird


----------



## Little Me

Laura- Bless the little ones   they sound like lots of fun.

Purps- sorry you had a painful night and take it easy on your trip hun  

Morning Z  

Hi all xxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Driver - sorry didn't respond back yesterday - my cycles were always fairly regular until my last IVF in Nov, since then they've been a bit erratic but this also coincided with me starting DHEA. My last one was the shortest I had ever had (24 days) - anyway I've had some spotting this morning, so I think AF might be on her way now.
How are you? I will email Jinemed and let them know about this long cycle as I am due to start stims on my next cycle so god knows when that will be.

Hello to everybody else.


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi all, forgot to mention in my last post. Something of interest to all of you with raised nk cells. My brother came to visit last week, he is a health psychologist - and he mentioned to me that research studies have shown that NK cells can increase during times of stress. You may be aware of this already but I have asked him to track down the research studies and I will post it on the research board.


----------



## H&amp;P

Wow it's quiet on here today

Laura -   just seen your post re Beth when I was looking at the unread posts bit, must be anightmare trying to get all 3 to nap at the same time   as we have all said many times before you are supermum and we    to you  

Purps - Hope you have a smooth trip.  

Anne - thanks for your email, will have a look at that, not getting ahead of myself by looking at flights or hotels as my dates have changed so much with AF going AWOL. Now looking like mid May  

Siobhan - I am sure the Jinny will be fine with a couple of weeks delay    

Hi all


----------



## Little Me

It'll all be fine AM  
Any more info from clinic?
x


----------



## mag108

Well Swinny and i got back today from our epic Athens trip, 3 days, 3 hotels, planes trains and automobiles!

It was my 3rd time out and the clinic was well busy, lots of us from FF plus a lot plus other couples. 
I was glad we opted for the flying out on Weds. I think we left the clinic at about 6:55pm.

Swinny had booked a fab room in the Hilton, very very nice. (thanks Swinny)

I was totally wrecked having slept badly on Sun nite and hardly at all on  Monday night (teenagers at the Athens Atrium hotel!)....

Swinnys lovely man drove us down to London on Sunday. we had a good relax in the Crowne Plaza, a swim etc.

Felt in desparate need to speak to Lister consultant and Dr Gorgy, haven just found out on Friday about the uterine septum. Got to speak to both of them. The long and the short  of it is I have to delay cycling for at least 3mths (6weeks hopefully til Nhs appt to have t removed and 6 weeks recovery). Was very disappointed. And at one point it was making travelling to Athens for LIT totally irrelevant (and indeed Dr G seemed to thing I shouldnt go) but Dr T in AThens says the LIT lasts for 6-9mths so I should be fine cycling in 3-4mths and LIT can improve egg quality.


Jal: I just wanted to say how sorry I am that things havent worked out. It is heartbreaking. I hope you are getting some TLC.
XXXX

Shortie: I am so so glad its nealry that time! How exciting!

Zuri:


----------



## Ourturn

Hi everyone
Sorry for lack of personals....will catch up Friday. Just back from work and need to get dinner on. 
Been trying to get a prescription for my antib's from Mr G since Monday. No joy. receptionist keeps chasing him. Getting really hacked off!  Will post more about my aapointment with my consultant, but the long and short of it is he agrees a hysteroscopy is a good idea, but as I want him to remove scar tissues and sort any problems at the same time, needs to be on the nhs as the private hospital does not have all the facilities. Should have it done in 3 weeks time

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Mag- welcome back lovely. Here's to your next (and final) treatment 

Sarah- and welcome home too lovely, missed you! Xx

anna- sorry for the stressful delay prescription- but it'll soon be sorted love. Hang in there  

jal  

just had my bits waxed OUCHY OUCH    and now awaiting a Chinese - to help with pain of course  

love to all
XXXXXXX


----------



## laurab

Mmmmmmmm Chinese.  I'm just waiting for my pasta...   Boring!

Zuri - Did you find out what drugs your taking? How you feeling?

Mags - Welcome back.... oh fancy hotels nice. 

Driver - not feeling like a super mum at the moment!! But thanks anyway.  

SB - These blooming drs! You ant me to give him a bell?  

Just having a wee glass of vino as it my night off as I have 'work' tom.


----------



## Kittycat104

Jal - so sorry it didn;t work out for you this time   

Anne - Chinese, mmmm, what are you having?

Anna - I am in awe of your patience and determination - hope you get that prescription sorted tomorrow.

Mag - sorry you have encountered more delays.  I know how frustrating that can be when you just want to get going

Driver - any sign of AF yet?  

Zuri - that injection sounds a bit mean...Hope you are getting some relaxing me time in your 2ww

Purple - you have a busy few days!  Hope you dont find it too tiring.

Heaps - how does it work with your follow up?  Do you get a phone consult with the Jinny?  I really don't like the 'what next' bit either.  I was all sorted for the Jinny until my current clinic said I should stick with IUI for a few more tries - still not convinced, but feel like I dont have the energy to think about doing anything else at the moment.  Would you try again at the Jinny?

Tracey - you made me LOL with your BMS story.  My DH should be so lucky!  IF does take the edge off spontaneity in my experience.

AFM - had a day 8 and day 10 scan now.  No sign of that DHEA miracle yet as only had a few follicles.  Two were around 9mm so back for another scan on Friday to see if they have grown.  Have started new job and am relying on the 'ongoing gynae issues' excuse - thanks Izzi.  I am sure they will be wondering exactly what the issues are that mean I have to disappear for several hours every other day.  Oh well!  Feeling a bit 'babied out' at the moment - one close friend had a baby last week, another goes on mat leave today and one more has just posted latest baby pictures on **.  And I have been trying to get pg from before they were all even thinking about it.  IF is just so hard sometimes. 

Louise x


----------



## wishingforanangel

Yikes you guys definitely move fast...

I have a question. Being that I am poor responder I was hoping to see if I could use the estrogen priming protocol to see if my odds would be better but it seems that Glasgow Nuffield has never heard of the protocol. I have contacted Lister in London too and I am not sure if Lister has heard of the protocol...I was wondering if anyone knows if either Clinic's protocols will be altered for poor responders....I guess it would be wise to schedule an appointment at both Clinics to see if either Clinic would be able to help me. 

I guess I have to figure out when I am able to return to the UK...wonder if I should try to make a quick visit to Spain too although I am so far not quite comfortable getting treatment in Spain in spite of no waiting lists for donor eggs/sperm or embryo donation....


----------



## Ourturn

Louise - its very unfair     Sending your follies growing vibes!     

Wishing - not sure if you will be able to get estrogen priming in the uk? Best clinic for poor responders in the uk is Lister. Many ladies here use Jinamed in Turkey.

Anne, Laura


----------



## Swinny

Morning my lovelies

Louise - It takes me a while to stimm and mine are usually about that size on day 8.    Hang in tere kiddo. Sending you loads of   and   and   for lots of lovely growth over the next few days 

Sorry for the lack of personals been up since 5.30 researching. Had a fab time with all of Gorgy's angels over in Athens and thanks Mag108 for being such good company, it felt like a really girly mini break rather than treatment.

My arm is a lovely shade of red and is quite painful...Yeyy!! yeah i know that sounds strange but that's what's supposed to happen  

Went into a bit of a spin on Sunday just before we were due to set off for Heathrow as found out about another test which it looks like i may need. It's for Hidden Chlamydia. Apparantely even if I've always tested negative for the swab test (which i have) it can travel higher up into your tubes/uterus and lie dormant and this may be the reason for my tubal damage, ectopics and miscarriage and all of my rubbish immune test results. Doing the test this month with my AF and if positive for hidden C will probably have to delay my cycle in May as I will need to be teated with high dose (and prolonged - up to 3 month course depending on severity) antibiotics. Was really brassed off on Sunday when the realisation hit that i haven't finished diagnosing my problems. In the cold light of day though it makes absolute sense to find out as we're spending £6K on immune therapy alone and every box has to be ticked so that my tandem cycle has the optimum chance of working.

Thanks SB and Mag108 for all the help i really do appreciate it   

Back later for a proper catch up just wanted to sat thank you to all those who wished us well for Athens


----------



## beachgirl

Good morning...finished work now till April...yippee and at home today so will hopefully get through my list of jobs to be done and spend some time on here..still need to research places to visit for our trip to the Cotswolds next week...

Swinny


----------



## H&amp;P

Beachie - oooh cotswolds lovely we were meant to be spending a couple of nights there last April but I broke my foot down in Devon so we had to miss the last few days of our break   and come home early, it will be lovely.

Louise - I also take a while to stim and those follies are a similar size to what I had on my first cycle on day 9 (maybe even a bit bigger), keep downing the water eating the protein and keeping your tummy warm.    

Not sure if this will make any sense or even if I have made this up but I had a thought about the few missing AF's and thought I would ask your opinions.......

AF can go missing if your progesterone is too high and doesn't drop after ovulation, have I read somewhere that DHEA can cause your progesterone level to go really high in some people 

Also for Siobhan I think if you get pregnant you have to stop taking DHEA (well I know you have to stop before starting stims) so for me that would be the best reason to do a HPT as if by some fabulous miracle you are pregnant you might need to stop taking it.

Have I just made all this up or does it make any sense?


----------



## SiobhanG

Driver - that does make sense - as after my last IVF, the cyclogest kept my period away for the entire 2ww , and as soon as it stopped AF arrived.

I had spotting on/off all day yesterday - and just wondering if it is a light period? I have my usual AF symtpoms (dry skin/spots/cramps and thrush! - which I always get around AF)
I still haven't found the nerve to do a htp yet, not sure why I am finding it so difficult - I think because in the last year I convinced myself on so many occasions that I was pregnant and the disappointment is so crushing.
Anyway, I stopped DHEA a few days ago and have emailed Jinny to see if I should carry on in case it's making my cycles erratic.


----------



## Züri

just a very quick one girls as am at work

I have been is lots of discomfort still with this bloated feeling and research on google says its a symptom of OHSS. I emailed my clinic yesterday asking what they can suggest I take - they just called today saying they want to see me but I am at work today and there is no way I can go in so I am going in at 7.30am tomorrow

If I have mild OHSS does anyone know what the impact on IVF will be? I am surprised if I have got it, I got a good amount of eggs but certainly not as many as normal OHSS ladies! I know this is not normally a question asked on here and apologies, just a little worried xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all.

Z- Sorry hun, no idea  

Louise - lots of luck  

Can't remember anything else  

xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Can't stop as on way out v soon - just wanted to say -

Zuri - it could be OHSS, is rare with few eggs but not unheard of - think Buster on the Jinemed thread once had it after just 2 eggs. It shouldn't affect implantation or BFP success rate, however if you do get a BFP then the HCG can make the OHSS flare up a lot more/get worse, so you should definitely see your doc for info/advice etc. In the meantime, try to drink lots and lots of water, and also milk (water on it's own is not good without being balanced by protein apparently, or so I was told by a fellow FF Reprofiter (Canoworms) who always got it on her treatments). Hope this helps - good luck hon!   

back later to read back!

S xxxxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Zuri - I agree with Steph, I think OHSS can happen with only a few eggs. In fact I was convinced I had it (only mild case) on my last cycle when only one egg was collected and that's because my E2 count at 10 days stimming was nearly over 5,000 - which is very high when I only had three follciles. I also had lots of pain, particularly on one side and was very bloated. But my doctor at the Lister wasn't concerned - and said that it wasn't OHSS. Perhaps the soreness is your ovaries working overtime.

What was your last E2 count? as I think that has a part to play. To be honest I am not sure of how it affects implantation but I think Steph has given good advice. I am sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Züri

Thanks Steph and Siobhan

Great info - I'll see what the doc says tomorrow

Siobhan I have no idea what my EC levels are what EC levels actually are - I get told no results etc... here   Last time I had blood taken was the day of my last stimming injection - they always seem a bit blasé over here

So I need to try and drink more - I am terrible for drinking far too little 

thanks again girls you're all stars xx


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi Zuri - most clinics are the same, unless you ask they won't tell you anything. Ask when you go in tomorow - I personally felt I stimmed for too long because I had 3 follicles around the 20/21/22mm mark - which is ideal for collection. But because they followed standard protocols and all EC's were booked for Monday (my scan was Friday), they told me to carry on with menopur (450) for two more days. In hindsight I wish I had held off as my E2 levels were quite high and I could have put my follicles at risk of over-maturity - which can happen quite quickly for the poor responder. My clinic couldn't give me a straight answer as to why I had been kept on the meds especially with an E2 level of 5,000 which isn't extremely high but certainly very high for 3 follicles.

I only got one egg, and even though they told me it was because the other follicles were empty, I still worry that they had over-matured. Of course I still may have ended up with one egg anyway - but at least if you try to take some control you can feel you gave yourself the best chance.

Here's an article on E2 and OHSS
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/18/6/1140

Good luck!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## IzziLu

Hi all  

Zuri - just pulled out my notes from my clinic on OHSS - thought it might help   I quote 'OHSS is most likely to occur between 3-16 days after the HCG injection. It is usual to feel some discomfort in the lower abdomen after these injections but in OHSS it can become severe.  You should rate this discomfort on a scale of 1-10.  If you rate it at 5 or more you should let the nurses know.  This is known as mild to moderate hyperstimulation.  Usually rest and extra fluids is all that is required but occassionally these symptoms may worsen requiring hospitalisation and medical management. This is more likely to happen when a pregnancy occurs.'  I'm not a good 'drinker' either but have recently taken to keeping a sports bottle close by and sipping at it rather than trying to down whole glasses of water. I've been amazed how much I get through that way!   

Driver - did you have any luck getting hold of those tablets to bring on AF? 

Tracey - PMSL about your 48 hours - you'll be walking like you've ridden a horse for days!    

AnnaSB - amazing how sometimes there just is no option but the good 'ole NHS, three weeks sounds pretty speedy though, hope that works out  

Heaps - it's a toughy knowing what to do next, I'm still not 100% sure and our last tx was November   

Louise - you're welcome - glad to have helped.  Good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope those follies have grown nicely   

Mags and Swinny - glad you had a good trip and are back safe and sound  

Swinny - I'm doing the hidden C test at the next opportunity too (probably just over a week away), depending on the results we might be anti-b buddies   It's a real bummer to have come across this problem now but in a strange way I almost hope it's positive as it will explain a lot and at least some of the problems it causes are treatable  

AFM - went for my AMH retest yesterday.  I probably won't know the results for a few weeks and I'm not really expecting a huge difference from last time, just wanted to put my mind at rest really.  Unfortunately the test itself didn't go so great, well the test was fine and I put my jacket and coat on to leave when my am felt very warm then cold.  I looked down and my hand was covered in blood.  For some reason the blood flow hadn't stemmed properly and my arm was soaked - looked like something from Nightmare on Elm St.  Sadly my jacket is ruined    They didn't offer me a discount on the fee for the test though   Oh well dems de breaks I guess  

Love to all  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Züri

thanks for that info Izzi and Siobhan - Yesterday I would have rated the discomfort around 4 to 6 (I am rubbish with things like that as I have no idea what 10 would be like!) anyway will know more tomorrow - don't think it is OHSS and if it is then i think it's very mild

Izzi that sounds awful re your arm! blimey never realised blood could come spurting out like that! i have the opposite problem, no blood comes out for me until several attempts later. Good luck with the results

Mags and Swinny - welcome back - it's so nice PR FFers can be there and support each other on the same journey and trips  

x


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Thought i'd better pop on say hi to everyone    Been very quiet on here, hope everyone is doing something nice this weekend.

Zuri        for you sweetheart, hope ur symtpoms settle down    

Cases are being packed as we speak, well sort of, i've sorted out what im taking (not a lot) think i'll just shove in the case and worry about it when i get there.


----------



## Spuds

Hi girls xx

we made it !!!! Safe n sound in jersey ) don't have computer yet but got fancy pants phone xx bit tricky to keep in touch till get comp but want u to know am thinking of you all - had great time yesterday - met the jersey ffs and they have welcomed with open arms - got so much to thank this place for ) 

Will catch up properly when comp gets here meantime loads of love 

Jerseyspuds - in Jersey ))))))
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Ello ello shortie xxxx good luck with the packing XXXXXXX


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - hope you're ok!  

 to everyone

Guess what...just come home to a letter from the hospital saying my preop is Tuesday and op is Wednesday, consultant told us 3 weeks...must have had a cancellation  Just hope I can clear it with work!
Its good news as we start the antib's on Sunday...so having the op near the start of the course means we stand a good chance of getting rid of the infection hiding in the scar tissue!

Info says I'll be on a mixed ward though...don't like the idea of that...especially with a gyny procedure


----------



## IzziLu

Hi Spuds, glad you made it safe and sound and had a great time yesterday - good luck with the unpacking  

Wow Shortie, packing must make it seem very real, not long now   

Blimey Anna, that's fantastic news, I thought 3 weeks was speedy   hmmm mixed ward   I'm sure it'll be dealt with it sensitively though, well here's hoping!    

IzziLu xXx


----------



## beachgirl

anna   surely they must have side rooms for things like this? Not really appropriate being on a mixed  ward but at least you'll be in a same sex bay x


----------



## laurab

Zuri - My friend was in hosp with OHSS after collecting 8 eggs, that as after her BFP  though.  So drink lots now and get yourself to the drs tom as if them bubs are implanting it ill start to get worse.  You will be fine of course but its pretty uncomfy.  

SB - Oh great nes on the op!  

Wonder what malini is up to.  

Just in from work/ college... tired..


----------



## Kittycat104

Anna - mixed ward - how does that work then?  How long do you have to stay in for?  Good news that it is all systems go though

Jersey - glad you are in Jersey in one piece.  Impressed you have already met the Jersey FF - quick work!

Shortie - when are you off?

Zuri - hope the discomfort disappears and its not OHSS

Izzilu - did you send people running from you in the street with your blood soaked hand?

Siobhan and Driver - still no sign of AF?  My cycle was actually shorter on DHEA this month.  Very strange.

Swinny - when can you get your hidden C test done?

AFM - I am having a dithering mood tonight.  Have to make a decision about what to do once I have done my follicle tracking this month.  Basically I don't know whether to stick with my current clinic, CRGH or move to Lister.  Advantages of staying with CRGH - they know me and my history and I wouldn;t have to waste more time waiting for a consult.  But am still not 100% convinced about their view that IVF is a waste of time and money for me - is that just because I am not good for their success rates? Advantages of Lister - good reputation with PRs and easier to get to from work but will have to  wait to get a consult then all the other faffing around at a new clinic.  I would really welcome any views, especially from those of you who have been to Lister.  I know its seen as great for PRs, but what would they actually do differently from CRGH?


----------



## popsi

lovely ladies... sorry i have not had time to catch up..DH on nights this week so out and about in the day with the Princess for Dad to have some sleep then spending time with DH in the early evenings... sorry  

just wanted to come in and give you all a huge     ... hopefully will have time to catch up over the weekend with you all xxx


----------



## Züri

well been to docs, had blood taken, urine OK, ultrasound showed fluid in tummy - told to drink more water and eat protein - not told if it is OHSS or not - I assume it's just mild or something

be back later x


----------



## laurab

Louise - Ohh tough call.  Id go with which one make you feel more comfortable.  One thats less stresful. Would they do the same protocol?

Zuri - Drink girl drink!


----------



## Spuds

Good luck for easter Sunday Zuri xx

shortie good luck for Monday I think it is x

thanks izzilu n lou xx come sat the big unpacking starts when the lorry arrives !! Arghhhhh

tracey xxxxxx thinking of u love and sending you loads of love xxx

hellloooo laurab n chiplets xxxx

sobroody good news !! Keeping everything crossed xxx

off to the zoo today - wish I had my children with me but by God I know they will be with me one day soon and in the meantime I'm gonna annoy the meerkats on my own ) xxxxxx


----------



## Züri

spuds i am so Jealous - I'd love to live in Jersey - where about's are you on the island by the way? I used to work in various hotels in St. Helier

Glad the move went well

Re drinking, I so struggle to get water down me - I am a pop person which i know is so bad, water makes me gag  I am eating salty peanut to make me thirstier!

Shortie Safe travels on Sunday - so excited for you x


----------



## Little Me

Z- How you feeling love?   

Jersey- Glad you made it  and I want to come see the Meercats too, I love em  
Have a good time love  

Anna Hun- wow, that was quick , all systems go for you lovely   

Pops- Hi gorgeous, how's ikkle lady?   

Izz- Sorry about the arm and jacket love, hope you're ok today   

love to all xxx

Off to Wales for a suprise 40th party tomorrow night at the guest house where we've stayed a few times - and we've become friends with the owners so we're staying as their guests tomrrow night     

Pops . I would have arranged to try and call in (if it was convenienet of course) but we have kind of got the whole weekend planned by debbie, plus it's in Dolgellau so a bit far from you I think.


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri - I find water goes down a lot easier when mixed with http://www.bottlegreen.co.uk/Products/Cordials, they are lovely (I get mine in Sainsbury's) I don't think there are any rules that it has be plain boring water  Hope you r feeling better soon   

Jersey - whoo hooo your all moved in and already had a FF meet, you don't hang around, enjoy the zoo 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab

The Zoo spuds!! I LOVE the zoo.  Wish we were coming with you! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## IzziLu

Hi all,

Zuri - would making a dilute squash be a bit more palatable for you? At the end of the day it's just important that you up your fluid intake, I'm sure a bit of flavour in there wouldn't do any harm!  

Spuds - say hi to the meerkats for me - seeemples!  

Louise - difficult decision but like Laura says the clinic that makes you feel more comfortable is the better bet.  I suppose if you haven't had a consult at the Lister yet that will mean a bit of a wait for an initial consultation so you can compare but if you're paying all that money then I think a bit of a delay to be satisfied you've got the clinic that is gonna do the best for you is probably a worthwhile investment of time!   btw they did clean me up before I left the clinic so thankfully I didn't look like a Texas Chainsaw Massacre extra walking down the street!  

Oooh Driver you were saying the same thing as me at the same time   AF?  

 Anne, sounds like you've got a busy weekend lined up in Wales - enjoy  

Love to everyone  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Spuds

Hi zuri  we are in trinity quite literally next to the zoo ) so excited - went to st hellier yestarday and came back with a sack full of brochures ) which hotels did u work in ? Xx

laurab - wish u n the chipsters were here too - they would love the zoo and me n anna could hang with the meercats for hours  u will have to get over to see us xxx

helllooooo driver XXXXXXXX


----------



## H&amp;P

Izzy - No  AF , now on drugs for 7 days to try to induce a bleed   so Cyprus has moved back to  mid May   I once had the same thing happen when I had a blood test but luckily I spotted it before I put my coat on. 

Anne - Enjoy the surprise birthday (I have already told DH he is dead or divorced if he arranges anything involving rooms full of people for my 40th next year  ) Now if he arranges a nice secluded break for just the 2 of us (well hopefully will be 3 of us by then) that would go down very nicely.


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Everyone  

Driver, is it progesterone your taking for AF? I'm on it at the mo, and it's awful  . I'm so grumpy and nearly bit my line managers head off yesterday. DP thought it was hilarious. I just PM'd you and filled in the doodle thing. x

AnnaSB, I'm glad your op date is so soon! Hope you manage to get a side room. x

Shortie, Not long now.    

Not much news here other than of the unpleasant hormone effects. . . Oh, and that the litter I booked a puppy from months ago is finally due in 4 weeks! Very exciting. 
I better go, DP's desperate for the lap top . . . will try to get back on later. 

Love to all. x


----------



## popsi

Shortie... good luck honey xxx

Anne.. oh sound lovely honey, yes about 200 miles from me i think lol ! .. sounds fab though enjoy xxx

Laura... 3 walkers now darling well done super mum xx

zuri.. how are you feeling now xx

leopa.. oh puppy how exciting xx

driver... where the hell is AF !!! xxx

spuds... jersey sounds lush .. oh i want to go to the zoo now xx

izzy.. xx

much love to you all..purps, mir, tracey (thinking of you xx), annasb, aofc, nix, arrgghh brain fried now xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pops- flippin heck, that's miles away     
One day hun, we will get to you xxx


----------



## Züri

oooohhhh how I wold love a sainsburys and robinsons squash  can only get sickly sweet syrup stuff here

I worked at the stafford Hotel on Kensignton Street and the Forte D'Verne (sp) on Harve de pas - my third year theer i worked in a design agency after graduating from uni. I took my husband back to Jersey about 8 years ago to show him where i used to spend my summers 

I'm OK girls - just had another humdinger with hubby - my hormones are really playing up  been back o bed for an hour seeing as its my day off - feeling a smidgen better

Anne enjoy your trip to Wales xx


----------



## Züri

Heaps i think going down the IUI route can not be a bad thing, less invasive and as you say you have got pregnant before. I had to stop after my first IUI as it was obvious my tubes were knackered - if your tubes are OK then I would say a medicated IUI to try and get one or two eggs would make sense - plus you could do a couple of these cycles pretty quickly 

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps -   if DH's swimmers were any cop I would be trying IUI or Natural cycles (if there was anywhere near here that did them), don't forget I'm over your way on 13th April if you want to get together for a coffee & real life one of these 

Zuri - sorry I always forget you aren't in the UK


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps said:


> I have saved my club card vouchers for 3 years and have just got £540 of vouchers off a holiday.


  wow good work. Heaps at least one of you works we are both rubbish  Will arrange a time and a place to meet for coffee (and cake ) later. 

Leola - yep I am on Norethisterone (sp) for 7 days and if AF doesn't show up after that I don't know what I'm going to do , only taken 4 so far (am grumpy this week but was like that before I started taking them )


----------



## Züri

me again! sorry I feel like I am bombarding today with me me me posts  

Anyway docs have called - they want to see me for a check up next week - can only do Thursday morning - this is 2 days before OTD

This morning when she did the dildo cam she said 'well I can't see if you are pregnant or not' next thurs i have to do a urine sample but no blood test and another ultra sound - would they see something if it had worked? or is it too early? will they tell me i wonder? I am sort of a bit freaked out to know sooner if it has worked or not than the OTD - i would have thought that early they'd see nothing on a scan which is why her comment this morning was strange

Any ideas?

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Wrote a post earlier and it disappeared!  

Zuri - I think it would be too early to see anything  

Spuds - Jersey sounds lovely! 

Anne  

Driver - sorry af has not cooperated  

Leola - what type of puppy are you getting? 

Shorty - good luck!    

Heaps - I found the medicated iui almost as tough as IVF so I would probably go for ivf unless the iui was unmedicated, but that's me. 

Hi Laura, Izzylu, Popsi et all

Had a consult with Mr G earlier  and he contradicted Penny. He doesn't think there is a link between C and immunes  He also thinks waiting 6 weeks to test after the finishing a course of antib's is unecessarily wrong. He is going to look into it. But I will take my steer from Penny around this...she is the expert on latent C. He wanted to treat my immunes in parrallel with my C treatment. In the end we agreed I would retest my nk's and tfn alpha 3 months after being clear of C (that's 3 months from completing the antib's that clear the blumming thing. 

At 1st he said I needed x2 humira with an IVIG drip along side my 2nd humira injection. But when I mentioned I had a chemical this cycle he thinks that may have caused the tfn alpha to rise. He still thought I should do humira + ivig...but that would cost 2k.....and the effects would only last 3 to 6 months...it may take me 3-6 months to clear the C so what is the point of forking out over 2k if I can't ttc and get the benefit? 

As I said we agreed to retest immunes after C is cleared...I am hoping my tfn alpha will have come right down and I won't need his recommended treatment.

Anna x

PS He has had 7 ladies tested for C and I am the only one who is +ive...he has some others being tested.


----------



## H&amp;P

ooooh quiet on here for a Friday night, are you all out having a good time  

I've just got back from bingo with the Yorkshire girls and we won £1000 between 4 of us....I am still shaking it was on my board as well, I was only saying when we went in that in all the time we have been going I have never shouted house


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am at a friends for the weekend so better not spend too much time on here.  3D people think it is freaky to spend so much time talking to people you have met on the internet!

driver,  well done on the Bingo.  Sorry AF is still absent and you have had to move your cycle.

Anna.  I can't believe how quickly your apt has come through.  I hope it goes OK. How long will you be in hospital?  Did you have problems getting your gp to prescribe the anti b's penny recomended.  I couldn't get enough blood for the test from my AF but will do it next time - assuming I don't get pg this month on my superovulation cycle!

Zuri, it would def be too early.  I know on a couple of previous cycles when I got pg they said it would be too early before 5.5 wks to see anything


----------



## Züri

i thought it would be too early - which is why i am baffled she said she couldn't see anything 3 days past transfer  

Tracey I talk to people via the internet on ex pat forums too - it's a popular past time for many people not just us poor IF peeps  Have a lovely time with your friends

Shortie hope you are all packed and raring to go xx

Driver well done on the bingo - what you going to treat yourself to with your winnings?

AnnaSB - sounds so confusing having different opinion - do you think pride is at stake with the specialists that don't know about hidden C?

x


----------



## fluffy jumper

sorry didn't finish my post, friends comp going funny.

I can' remember anything now!

Swinny and Mags, I'm glad you went to Athens together.  Mag sorry you have to have more issues resolved before you have your tx.  Swins, good luck with collecting the blood for your c test!  Someone on another thread said they did it by squeezing out a tampon!

Sorry got to go, friend wants her comp.


----------



## Spuds

Morning ladies

just a quickie from me - waiting for removals to turn ip them the [email protected] will hit the fan lol 

good luck to shortie xx

zuri  lovely to chat to you - good luck - that comment from the nurse sounded weird to me - I'd pick her up on it - like the girls said too early from the cam xx sending loads of love - this is the git bit to get through but u have us lot here xxxxxxxxxxx

well done to the bingo girls 

hugs to those who need em

xxxx
spuds


----------



## Züri

wasn't a nurse Spuds it was the doctor! been lovely chatting to you too and what a small world eh


----------



## laurab

Maybe she has a special super dooper cam that magnifies and can see your embie implanting!!   No too early... starnge comment.  

Good luck with the unpacking Spuds... groan..

Oh my head this mornign... took chips to pack with friend who came over and it started raining so we took them to the pub they ate grub and we drunk wine... then popped to sainsbury to buy rum.... and drunk it all...


----------



## Lilly7

Morning.

Zuri, I hope your feeling more comfortable today.  The nurses comments seem strange   I would be very surprised if they could see anything so early on. 

Heaps, I think if my tubes weren't blocked, and if DP's sperm was good I would be going for IUI's. Sorry that your feeling low, and I hope the path forward gets clearer for you soon.     
(I'm very impressed with your clubcard savings   !!! When are you off on your canal boat trip?) 

AnnaSB, I'm going for an Alaskan Malamute. I'm just praying that there will be a girl pup in the litter as we wouldn't have another male with our Alpha Akita. 
It must be confusing re the immunes and hidden C when you get conflicting info from different docs. I'm    that you won't need DR G's tx after the hidden C is cleared. 

Wow Driver, £1000 is impressive. Well done!

How's the packing going Shortie?  

Hi Pops, Anne, Izzylu, Spuds, Laurab, Louise, Beachgirl, Tracey and anyone else who's around. x

My CMV result is back and it's negative! (Apparently harder for sourcing donor sperm) 
It seems that my clinic have mysteriously managed to conjure up some donor sperm as we've been called in for a matching and donor consent form appt, which my counsellor told me they only do when they have sperm available for a couple!
Not sure where this has appeared from as when I spoke to the nurse responsible for donor sperm last week she was absolutely definite that there wasn't any available!!! Maybe the clinic are getting wary of my feisty italian streak  and want to get us off their books ASAP! I only hope that they haven't been forced to offer us another couples allocation because of my consultants promise  .  

x


----------



## laurab

Oh and ed has poured his entire bowl of weetabix in his hair and then twisted bits of toast into it...   He looks like he has toast dreadlocks....


----------



## H&amp;P

laurab said:


> Oh and ed has poured his entire bowl of weetabix in his hair and then twisted bits of toast into it...  He looks like he has toast dreadlocks....


photo please, though I ams ure I won't be able to look at it, I am not ignoring anyone on ** but I can't do anything on there, I am worried I have picked up a computer virus  Oooh hangover and triplets, nice combination 

Jersey - hope removals men are on time and you have smooth unpack 

Zuri -    how's the tummy this morning?

Tracey - Have a great time at your friends this weekend.

Where have all our pregnant ladies gone to? Don't they love us anymore? And AOC she has disappeared too 

leola - Think I might need to come to yours for that coffee, or you have to bring dog (and cats) with you 

Morning all, right must scoot supermarket a calling and might buy myself a little traet while I'm there, to make up for the fact I have to buy New Baby card and present for fertile friends 2nd baby and our bingo win


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - I know....saw consultant privately Tuesday night.....preop and op booked for following Tuesday/Wednesday. Will be day surgery (afternoon slot) but I will be under a GA. I got my antib's from Central Homecare...a gp will not prescribe the volume and strenght of antib's needed...they only prescribe a 10 day course which quite won't be enough to clear a latenet infection. I sent off the tinniest amount of blood....it was probably 1/5th of a teaspoon. 

Driver - congrats...what a great result! Good point re our pg ladies and Anna of C...missing Pixie and Ally too  

Laura - how funny! Would love to see a pic 

Leola - I remember now, you did say befeore! How exciting! And how exciting re the sperm!

Zuri - I think you're right.

Spuds  

Off to get my eyes tested and sort out some badly needed new specs


----------



## mag108

Ladies and RH
Sorry I havent been on much
(RC I hope you are doing ok hun?)

Recoverings from the Athens trip which I must admit was fab for the fact that me and Swinny went together. She being a princess   she had booked the Hilton in AThens  for on night, my oh my what a treat.

A bit of a panic at breakfast at Heathrow as I got to speak to Dr G re septum removal and recovery and he told me not to bother with LIT that Tues (I was 2hrs from boarding the plane). I went as I had everything paid for, thought I would turn up at the clinic and speak to Dr T. Got the LIT in the end as he said it would last 6-9mths and speaking to other ladies there is also does positively affect other issues.

Had a curry with 2 lge glasses of wine last night and slept badly. We have Dh's little boy for 7 days now.

I am still very upset at not being able to cycle as planned and the fight to get this septum removed as quickly as possible is daunting I dont want to do it. Trying to feel ok about it but just very frustrated it wasnt picked up before now.
Thats today, may feel better tomorrow.


----------



## purple72

DRIVER225 said:


> Where have all our pregnant ladies gone to? Don't they love us anymore? And AOC she has disappeared too


I'm still here, sometimes it's so hard to contribute though as I know how much some of you are hurting and I'm scared that sometimes being pregnant is like rubbing your faces in it. I feel guilty. I also feel that two ladies who I've shared so much with, Ally & Pixie no longer feel able to post and it's because their hearts are so sore and I just wish you ladies could be experiencing what I am experiencing?!?! Oh it's difficult to explain, but I feel guilty x

Driver hunny good luck on your win!

Laura, would love to see a photo of Ed's weetabix and toast dreadlocks!

Anna, that really is soon but fingers crossed it all goes well!

Welcome home Mags and swinny!

Tracey enjoy your weekend with 3d friends x

Anne how are you sweetie?

Leola, it's fab that the clinic has come through!! What's your next step?

Zuri way too early hunny, what was that doc thinking!

Jersey glad the move went well x

Shortie, are you off tomorrow? Will you be posting from abroad? Big hugs xx

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## laurab

Purps, I actaully think its really important to continue posting when you can.  I feel the same but also would hate to just dissapear, I would feel like I had just used and then gone.  We are all friends now brought together by our heart ache and I really dont feel anyone but 'us' can uderstand the desperatio and pain that we have all been through.  I think its important to not go overboard ith things, a lady on another thread actually posted photos of her nursery, buggy and scans on a TTC thread which lead me to feel I couldn't go on anymore as  I have nothing to contribute to it as everyone else had got preg and moved on  (except me at the time).  I really think the girls would miss your support if you stopped posting.

I'm just off to do the sainsbury shopping...

You just posted heaps - evening.


----------



## purple72

Heaps said:


> Can you remember how you felt when others got their BFPs? Did it not give you hope that one day it might be you?


It certainly did give me hope and no I never resented anyone's BFP's but I did sometimes wonder why not me?

But I will stay around and give you ladies all the support I can as I hate for you to think I didn't care because I do and I read everyday I'm at home.

I promise not to post pics of scans, buggy's etc and certainly no nursery pics  And hope that yes I can give you ladies hope that one day soon you will all be lucky xxx

Big hugs xx


----------



## shortie66

HELLOOOOOO MY LOVERLY LADIES    

Currently posting from the Raddison Blu hotel which is linked to Stanstead Airport  

Been out for tea as hotel food horrifically expensive. 29 quid for a steak or 15 quid for a spaghetti bolagnese    

We went to the bar oneills in airport and had 2 gorgeous meals for 19 quid instead  

Ladies thank you soooo much for all your support and all your good luck wishes.  I wouldnt be where i am now without the support of you all.

Will be online in brno once i have worked out how to use it. 

Speak to you all soon      

P.S. Love you all

Kate
xxxx


----------



## laurab

Your on your way shortie!


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovely ladies  

We're wishing you all the luck in the world Shortie, so excited for you       Safe travels lovely  

Zuri, sticky vibes hunny     Feet up and lots of rest lovely, give them a chance to snuggle.    

I haven't had a chance to read back for ages but Mags and Swinny, hope your immune treatments are going well  

Driver, we're both up for a glass of fizzy water after work on Monday if you're still free?  

Love to everyone else  

We're getting 1 diddly egg per day from our new little 15 week old hens, we've only had them 5 days, so cool!

LW xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps, Laura, RC, LW - I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say I rejoice in PR's BFP's and lo's. Much as find normo's pg's and bumps hard to stomach, I don't feel the same when it comes to PR's. It gives us hope.

Shorty- safe journey 

Mag - can understand why you're hacked off...you would have thought that would have been spotted on an ultrasound! Hope you can get it sorted soon  

Was in specsavers in Brum for 2.5 hours! That's how long it took waiting to get an eye test, contact lense check and sort out glasses! Never again! Only went there because I thought I could get my specs the same day...will take 7-10 days! Set me back a fortune as although they do bogof, 
I have to pay extra to have my lenses thinned down because I am blind as a bat! 

Start antib's tomorrow so dh and I are enjoying a nice bottle of wine.

Anna x


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quickie just to say - Kate - good luck sweetie, safe journey to Brno, and good luck with getting online (if you can, get Eva/Jana to show you how to use the internet connection as soon as you get there)  We are all rooting for you, please drop me a line if I can help with anything at all   

Lots of love to everybody else - hope you are all have a good weekend


----------



## Züri

good luck shortie - safe journey x


----------



## Lilly7

Evening all  

Bon Voyage Shortie, I'm wishing you all the luck in the world.          

Driver, your always welcome to come round for a coffee and some 4 legged company.  . We'll also be looking for a puppy minder for a couple of weeks in the summer if your around   

It's DP's b'day tomorrow and his friends have just driven up from the Cotswolds on mass . . . will be back later. x


----------



## Miranda7

Good luck Shortie-pants!

We'll be crossing everything we have in pairs here.

Gonads - crossed.

Kidneys - crossed.

Etc.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Purple - I actually wish that MORE of the success stories would continue to post because it does give people hope.  I can think of plenty of people who were poor responders but went on to have BFPs and babies but don't post anymore.  It is very understandable that they don't but these are the stories of hope that keep people going.  Some were only on the the thread briefly such as Hazelnut who came here because she had an FSH of 38 and an AMH of 0.1 and was preparing for IVF when she got her natural BFP!


----------



## mag108

Purps: Like others have said success stories on here remind me it's possible. 
You are very sensitive to us I can tell! XXX


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - good luck with your cycle.     Hope the internet is playing for you out tere and we can follow you on this new journey.  

LW - Was looking at meeting round Sheffield as Beachie was going to join us  

Leola - oooh puppy minder, wonder if I start sweet talking Dh now......  

Purps - as the others have said, we love having you here and we need the ones with BFP's and little ones (or 3) to post or newbies might not believe that these miracles do happen  

Right better go I can here Dh banging around downstairs and i think we are off walking, though it's blowing a gale so hopefully not too far.

Love to all.


----------



## popsi

morning ladies xx

its gone a little quiet round here.. i agree with purps to an extent, i feel bad posting sometimes all my happiness etc when others are hurting so badly, and i dont even have a miracle BFP story to tell, but our dreams have totally come true xx

shortie.. good luck darling xxx

sending you all loads of love and    and i will try to post much more often my lovelies xxx


----------



## mag108

bon voyage shortie! wishing you all the luck in the world!


----------



## shortie66

Good eveing ladies  

Here and on-line       Apartment is gorgeous, just been out for a curry downstairs and had the hottest chicken tikka masala ever. Did have to pick out all the red and green peppers tho...ughhhhh i mean who puts peppers in a curry for gods sake    

Purps i can only re-iterate what the rest of the girls have been saying. We NEED you to post, you are our friend hunny, a lovely lady who has been through all the sh1te if can throw at us.  You are our support when we are feeling low, you buck us up so that we can carry on and you give us hope to see us through.  Popsi you show us there are other ways to achieve our dreams to be happy and to move on, so PLEASE PLEASE carry on posting.

Scottie has sort of admitted tonight that if i had not perservered with tx he would have been quite happy to stop at the just the two of us.    But he knows how much this means to me and really he would like it too, so here we are. Bless him, he is not the best at showing his emotions but i could quite easily have sobbed my little heart out when he said it. Makes me realise how lucky i am sometimes. 

Right ladies i am off to find a good book to read cos i intend to chill out as best i can while im here   

AT clinic at .00am to pick up scotties pot   then back at 10.30am for my ultrasound and donors results.

Thank you all my darlings once again for all your good luck wishes and support        Will keep you updated when i know


----------



## popsi

shortie and scottie... good luck to you both, cant wait for your updates tomorrow xxx

lots of love to you all, hope you have all managed to enjoy the weekend, they go to quickly though thats the problem, i know i am not working at the moment, but i so love it when DH is home with us both... well never mind Easter next week... hopeing for lots of good eggs all round on this fantastic thread xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

glad you managed to get online shortie.  bless your dh.  i hope everything goes smoothly. 

mag, sorry you are feeling down.  i hope you can get your septum removed quickly.  what exactly is a septum.

Laura, can't wait to see you and meet the trips.

Anna.  I hope your op goes well.

I have a scan tomorrow to see if I have a follicle that is worth having this 48 hour sex marathon for!

Off to bed now.  Two late nights with too much wine have taken their toll and i am out every night this week.


----------



## Miranda7

shortie66 said:


> Good eveing ladies
> 
> AT clinic at .00am to pick up scotties pot  then back at 10.30am for my ultrasound and donors results.


They give the blokes cannabis to help them relax? That's what I call service!


----------



## Züri

Miranda7 said:


> They give the blokes cannabis to help them relax? That's what I call service!


wow really? why can't we have the same - in equality 

Shortie and Scottie wishing you both the best of luck xx


----------



## laurab

Blimey whats clininc is that Maybe I can tempt tim to go again if they offer pot.  

Tracey - Can't wait to see you guys too!  

Evening Mir, Pops, Mags.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Does anyone want to hear a miracle BFP to cheer themselves up.  Nat on another thread has only one tube, the other tube is blocked.  She has had quite a few IVF's - can't remember how many.  One BFP but miscarried.
Anyway, she just got a miracle BFP.  Her Gynae really thinks it is a miracle.  She is 8 weeks and having every type of immune therapy going.


----------



## LV.

Ooooo! Shortie lovey, what a journey! Here every step of the way. Saw Steph's post on ** wall and thought I'd pop back here, thrilled you're back here too chicka xxx 

Not been keeping up of late gals, sorry. In a funny bit at the moment - half way between trying to forget everything and getting on with the wedding and trying to plan for next tx. Bit mix-a-mash in me head, like....

Will try and get back with the programme (yeaaaah!!)

LadyV xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oddly Zuri, I remember on my first cycle, when I was downregged for nearly two months, when I finally went on Menopur I felt stoned. Well, I felt kindly and warm, which is the same thing. I had a rough time downregging.

LV - welcome back.  

Hi Laura and Tracey!


----------



## Züri

Tracey wow thats certainly a miracle - I only have one tube which is severely blocked - never though  miracle like that could happen - keeps me hoping 

Miranda - it's all very well feeling nice and woozy and stoned but I suppose when it's at times like work it's not so good eh  I know the first thing I am having if this is a BFN is one of hubbys special cookies 

Hi LV, Laura, Popsi x


----------



## purple72

You girls make me giggle, Yes shortie if that's what they are handing out my DH will def be there! Glad you're there safe and hope you got a nice book xx

Mir I was the same when started stimms, got all loved up   

Tracey here's to a decent follie and you and DH having a marathon [email protected]!

I think the world of you guys and am not going anywhere. I have to admit that having Laura, mir and steph posting when I was going through my cycles was such inspiration, otherwise I would have thought this journey was hopeless, but as you all know it really isn't even in those dark times it's hard to dispute the evidence of all the lovely PR babies!

Zuri how's the 2ww going sweetie?

LV this whole journey is such a headf*ck and to be planning a wedding, well I take my hat off to you!

Pop's how's the little angel doing?

Screen jumping now so love to all xxxx


----------



## popsi

purps... she is brilliant honey, such a little star, we went to a party last night and she was like a groupie with the singer .. she could not take her eyes off him and was waving ballons at him and clapping   ... gonna have our hands full if she is like this at 13 months LOL !!.. how are you feeling darling xx

tracey.. hope your ok honey its been a tough week xxx

mir.. how is the little bobster xx

shortie.. what the hell are they giving scottie !! pot lol xxxx

zuri.. how are you doing honey.. madness set in yet ?? xxxxx

right.... had a few glasses of wine tonight so best thing about bed soon lol xxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

I'm good thanks pops, no longer friends with the toilet bowl thank god and things are going as they should so I'm happy xxxx

Glad your star is performing already bless her little heart x

Off to bed now big hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Nat2010

Hello ladies.

Im not sure if this is the right thread for me to be asking this question but if not maybe someone could point me in the right direction. (assumed 'poor responders' was about SA)

We are currently going through investigations at CRM Coventry to try to find out why we are struggling to conceive.

My DH has had two SA, one feb and one march. The first came back low count (14mcon/1.6mvol) but pretty much normal motility and morpohology. The second came back still low (15.5mcom/2mvol) but really poor morphology at just 2%)

Is it normal for there to be such a difference between two samples- i think perhaps DH should have a third test?!

Is there a way of increasing morphology and motility?

We are seeing the consultant on May 11, after waiting 4 months for that appt i dont want it to be a go away and have another test then not be able to see him for another four months so i am going to ask when im there today for my hycosy if he can have a third test done.

Also i had a day 21 which came back as 78.8 but he hasnt got me to do a day 3- what does this actually test for, should i have one done?

I would really appreciate some advice.

Nat x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Alas no it is not proper pot, wish it was as it would certainly make him relax a bit.       

Tracey hope you have a lovely big follie at your scan sweetheart     

Zuri        for you darling, hope ur keeping nice and chilled    

Hello purps anne steph lv mir laura popsi mag driver lj lightweight and everyone else.  Im gonna go drink my decaf and leave scottie to it      

Will post later girls and let u know how our donor got on.


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie -     peeing myself laughing at the posts re the "pot"

Nat - Sorry but I can't help the poor responders is referring to us girls not responding to stims and not getting many eggs.   Though some of us also have male factor (I think there are boards specifically for male factor so you might get better answers there)

Purple/Popsi/Laura/Steph/Mir/LW/RC/Tracey and all the other PR ladies with babies, LO's and buns in the oven (however you got them  ) please never think twice about posting on here or giving us updates we have all been on this incredible journey together and I for one would feel deprived if those that have been successful weren't around to offer advise and hope to those of us still on that road and newbies just starting out on this rollercoaster journey  

Malini - Hope you are having a fab holiday and will be returning tomorrow all tanned and relaxed.

Zuri -    

LV -   hope the wedding plans are going well??


----------



## LV.

Shortie - does that mean Scottie has to do his 5 knuckle shuffle today? Hope Reprofit have a better selection of pleasure material than the Jin!! he he

Morning Driver! How long before you head off for tx hun? Time is ticking fast.

I woke up at 5am with a start this morning thinking "OMG! It's less than 2 months until the wedding and I have SO much left to do!". I think I have been super chilled out up until now thinking I had loads of time but all of a sudden I'm in panic mode, off to Bluewater with a big long list of to dos. Eeeek!

Oh, Almond - not sure if you are reading but I downloaded the iPhone app you showed me "I am awesome" - ladies download it, it's fab! (Note to self: Stop  wasting time on iPhone and do more wedding & tx planning!)

Morning everyone! xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all I can't read back I'm sorry

Shortie-      well done hun......... 

Hi LV , AM, Purps

xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

We have had 13 eggs collected, 11 of them mature      

Scottie has done his bit at last, bless him, got himself so stressed out and made himself sick  

Lining is perfect at 8.9mm started progesterone today and steroids. Just had a ham sandwich as we were bloody starving.  Gotta ring clinic tomoz between 1 and 2 to see how many fertilised and then ring on a daily basis for progress.  Hoping to do transfer satday, if they are all grade 1's Stepan only wants to put 2 back. We will just have to wait and see.

LV get planning


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - fab news hun, will get Barry White on for you


----------



## Little Me

It's so fab Shortie, really hopeful for you, really am   
poor Scottie


----------



## purple72

I cannot stop smiling when i see how many eggs, seen on F/book before and it's just so alien to see numbers like that makes me giggle!!! But how absolutely fabulous darling!!!! Now for some wonderful blasts on Saturday and some lovely ones for the freezer!! How amazing, so pleased for you chickie!!

Sxxx


----------



## Little Me

Thye are gonna make such lovely parents Purps, just like you and G


----------



## purple72

Ahhhh thanks x 

They are hunny and so are you and J. Good news about Nat too hey? xxxx


----------



## mag108

congrats shortie that is fab news!


----------



## Little Me

Yes, really good news hun.
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

OMG Nat as in Skybreeze that is amazing news


----------



## LV.

Flucking hell! That's amazing shorty. Whoop whoop!

Xxxx


----------



## Jal

Wow shortie - excellent numbers


----------



## Züri

Brilliant news shortie! X


----------



## popsi

Bl00dy marvelous Kate darling xxxx

Nat..woo hoo well done you xxxx

love to you all... sorry should not be on here lol  ment to be making some wedding invitations whilst princess is sleeping .. so best go and get on with them i think


----------



## Skybreeze

Just popping on to say Congratz to Shortie!! Good luck hun       

And to tell you all, I know I am not a PR lady... But eggs quaility was a issue with me. And 4 cycles of IVF!!! No matter how many bl**dy eggs I got still no baby!! 

BUT!

I have a natural BFP! I use cyclogest this cycle, thought it was worth ago. And this morning I got a 'pregnant 1-2'!! 
In total shock. 


Natalie
Your loving mod xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Natalie - already said on previous page but huge congratulations, you must be on


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie -           for the lurv action in the lab tonight.

Nat -            on your BFP.

          to everyone - I'm sorry I'm not posting at the moment, but I'm really struggling. I'm thinking of you all loads though and I promise I haven't gone away.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just popping on to give a big WHOOP WHOOP   for our gorgeous walnut whip eating wonder!! Sooooooo thrilled for your amazing haul sweetheart!! 

Got everything crossed and huge love and support winging its way to you.

A xxxx

Wow congrats to you too Nat! x

Hello to everyone else and lots of love as always xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Wonderful news Natalie.  Funny that both you and Purple used Cyclogest and got a natural BFP.

Fab number of eggs Shortie.  Look forward to hearing about fert rate overnight.  I will be putting my Barry W on when I get home.

I had my scan today and have two follicles which I am over the moon at.  I only ever get two follies with a max dose of menopure injected every day, this time I only took some tablets for 3 days and get the same result.  Have to do trigger shot tonight then marathon sex session 24 hours later  , I know that should be a    sorry DH.  Lucky he doesn't read the thread.


----------



## Züri

excellent news on the two follies Tracey - I don't envy the marathon sex session 

Congrats Skybreeze

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Meant to add to my last post that I was told not to bother with cyclogest until I get a positive pg test.  this seems to be a bit odd to me, as I have some left I am going to self medicate and take them anyway.


----------



## shortie66

Wooo hooooo Tracey let the shagathon commence    Go for it girl lie back and think of england, or shopping or chocolate!

Ally lovely to see you on here       

Girls thank you all so much for being here, please play Barry White as loudly as you can for me tonight


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Kate -that's absolutely amazing news. I am so pleased for you and Scottie - you both deserve this so much.      I cannot wait to be celebrating your BFP with you. 

Nat - fab news!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!

Tracey - enjoy the shagathon. I would! (but I'm a strumpet apparently, according to my DP.  ) That's great news about the 2 follies.   

RC -    I'm so sorry to hear you are struggling lovely. I do think about you lots and wonder how you are getting on. Be gentle with yourself.   
jo x


----------



## shortie66

Ooops  

Congratulations Nat       

We are just going out for tea at Napoleans (thats if its open)

Meeting a fellow ff'er for lunch tomorrow in freedom square outside mcdonalds


----------



## purple72

Tracey it's because we both read this thread! Link below. there is also another lady Bizi5 from the Lister thread who is now 11 weeks pregnant from using cyclogest too x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0;topicseen

Evening Ladies, off to mums tomorrow and Glasgow Wed, so will be off line for few days, love and hugs to you all

Ally 

Sx


----------



## purple72

RC hunny, big hugs to you my sweetie, is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## laurab

Vry quick as just ptting the gang to bed but needed to quickly say...


woooo bloody hooo!  Thats for Tracey, Natlaie and Shortiepants.  

Back later.


----------



## Züri

OK symptom spotting started already even though i was convinced I wouldn't BUT I have weird prickly heat type symptoms, itchy like being pricked with lots of pins, anyone know if thats a symptom? 

RC sending hugs sorry you are struggling xxx

xxx


----------



## popsi

RC... darling sending you lots of     remember we are here for you honey as you have always been for us xxx

laura, purps, heaps, ally, shortie, anne, driver, RH, mir and everyone


----------



## popsi

zuri .. we crossed.. no idea on the symptoms but hope its a positive sign.. lets say it is


----------



## Little Me

Quick one from me

**** y- A few more     for you hun

Shorts- and for you     

Purps- have a nice time hun   

Tracey- Queen of follies, well done you       

Love to all
xx


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - great news hun   Good luck for tommorrow    

Natalie - fantastic news! 

Zuri - sounds like an allergic reaction...can you ask your clinic

Sorry no more personals...I am phooped.

Day two of antib's for us. Dh felt a bit sicky, I have felt very sick with stomach cramps...we have taken very large doses two....next 21 days we have more conservative dose ie 250mg x2 per day as opposed to x5 at 500mg  
Preop tomorrow, op is on Wednesday

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Anna hunny, make sure you and DH take a probiotic drink whilst you are on these anti-b's as not only will they get rid of all the bad bacteria, but they will strip your body of the good stuff too, which usually keeps other stuff at bay! and you'll end up with thrush at the very least! It will also help with your sore tums xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Nice to read some happy news on here - big hugs and congratulations to Nat and Shortie

Tracey - bring on the [email protected] session!  We will be doing the same this month and I think I feel the same about it as you.  What drugs were you taking?

Zuri - never heard of those symptoms before - have you googled?

Purple - I am interested in the cyclogest thing.  At what stage in your cycle did you use it?  Thinking it might help with my short luteal phase.

AFM - finding it quite demanding to balance new job and follicle tracking!  Feel like I haven't had a moment to myself this past week.  Anyway, am having scans every other day - on day 15 today and one dominant follicle of 15 mm.  So now just waiting for ovulation - will be interesting to see when it actually happens and if it is so late, what can then be done.  

xx


----------



## Miranda7

RAH!!!!! Natalie you beauty!!!!

Well DONE, bird. 

I'm so sorry not to attempt any more persos - completely shagged. With no [email protected] involved. So unfair.


----------



## shortie66

Anna hope you feel better soon sweetheart       Good luck for wednesday will be thinking of you.     

Loiuses thanx hunny, just gotta see what tomoz brings with fertilisation     

RC im here if you need a shoulder sweetheart     

Mir get to bed and get shagging!    

Purps anne annasob zuri popsi ally tracey nat driver jal and everyone else      and     for you all.

Im off to...how shall we say it    Shove another cap up the snatch      Then bed for me i think. Its 10.20pm here and im pooped even though i did have a 3 hr kip this afternoon


----------



## fluffy jumper

shortie66 said:


> Im off to...how shall we say it  Shove another cap up the snatch


you have such a beautifully poetic turn of phrase Shortie 

Anna. Purple is right. I was told by the lady that did my colonic that the probiotic drinks aren't enough, she said you need a good quality probiotic tablet with a high number of bacteria. At least with that dose of anti b's you know you won'[t pick up an infection in hospital.

Louises, how come you have to have scans every other day? I took tamoxifen (similar to clomid I think). I had an ovitrelle trigger shot tonight. Lucky the shagathon doesn't start tonight as DH is downstairs on his X box. He did offer to come to bed but I pretended that i was being kind letting him continue when it was really so I could come on here.

Zuri, sorry cant help with that symptom. I think there is a thread of 2ww symptoms somewhere.


----------



## purple72

Louise hun, i didn't start it till day 27 of what had been 26-28 day cycle (after 18months of acu prior to that cycle was 23-16 days) So I'm not best example, but bizi and natalie did it earlier the thread speaks about taking it 4 or 5 days earlier than AF is expected and then when the ***** is due test and then test 2 days later and if BFN stop cyclogest. It's not recommended to do this on back to back cycles as the cyclogest can delay bleeding and therefore upset the next cycle but can be tried every other cycle or every 3rd cycle. have a good look through bobbity's thread that's how he and his wife achieved their babies xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Up at this unearthly hour.  New job is causing me sleepless nights.  Oh well, its quite nice in a way to feel stressed out by something other than IF!

Purple - thanks for the cyclogest info.  Might try this month.  Still have some left over from my previous cycles.

Tracey - am having scans every other day as clinic want to find out exactly when I ovulate naturally.  Also on my IVF cycles, my follicles have been slow to grow, so looks like my first part of my cycle is on 'go slow'.  

Shortie - fingers and toes crossed for good news for you today

Enjoy your day, everybody.  Speak later x


----------



## Ourturn

Purps, Tracey - we are not allowed dairy with these antib's so will nip to H & B and buy some probiotic tablets

x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies from a very sunny and warm brno    

Not long got out of bed here, scottie in shower (hurry the fcuk up scott) then we are off to freedom square for lunch/breakfast    Will post when i have news from clinic on fert rates


----------



## purple72

Anna sorry forgot about the dairy, but yes get to health food shop and if you can get a combined pre and pro biotic do xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Tracey, Shortie & Natalie - Yeyy!!! Go on girls  

RC - Are you ok sweetie?? If there's anything I can do just holler, you've been a fantastic support to all of us and it makes me   to think that you are struggling. I am here if you need me  

Hello my lovelies, sorry for lack of perso's my AF has arrived and I am doing my damdest to get a sample to send off for Hidden C test....not the easiest let me tell you.

Anna - Oh honey I am sorry that you are feeling poorly with the dreaded antiB's. You need to get down to Holland Barratt and get some super strength acidophillus ....I'm on it at the mo after my several rounds of antiB's for my Mastitis (which is still with me...just doesn't want to shift).
Did you send your sample via Royal mail?? Not sure what the best way to get it there is??

Hope you are all ok and I send my love to you all

S xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Anna - Sorry the ABs are making you both sicky love,  

sarah- Hope you had nice weekend and day yesterday. Good luck with the sample  

Shorts - Chat later hun  

**** y  Thining of you  

hi Purps-  

Mira- Bobble will be fine today  

Feeling  bit better today I think, we've got to be ain't we really, so am cracking on with it  


love to all xxxx


----------



## Malini

Hello all,

Jal - So very sorry.  

Shortie - So excited for you and Scottie.  Enjoy your visit with FF contact.    

Nat - Wow!!! Congrats. So pleased for you.

Tracey - That's awesome news.  See, your age is just a number, to which your body seems completely oblivious (wish mine would wake up and take notice of mine!!!).    

Izzilu - I think I made you feel the wrath of the 'green eyed monster'.  Hope it helps that my tan was washed away this morning walking Charlie in the misery that is English weather!!!

Louise - Sent you on a goose chase, will PM you now.  Sorry about the stress over work, but I know what you mean about something else to think about.

RC - Worried about you    

Anna - Think you have op today  Goodness me, I do hope it goes okay. And   for it to be the corner you need to turn.  Make sure you get probiotic pills out of the fridge as need 'live' bacteria.

Zuri - Can't comment on that symptom but can say that progesterone can make you feel that awful, trapped wind feeling AND IT HURTS. My body swelled up on the flight out to Malaysia (couldn't fasten the trousers I had comfortably earlier that morning) and I had to massage the wind out of my belly, the pain was easily an 8 or 9 out of 10 and I thought I would have to get them to land the plane.  I cried and clenched dh's hand so hard I thought I might break his fingers.  I then spent the rest of the holiday worried about flying home, and it was fine.

Driver - Thanks for remembering my return.  You are so lovely. I am so annoyed about your AF worries.  DHEA made my progesterone go very wonky and althought it didn't alter my AF's arrival (I don't anything will as she arrived on holiday right on schedule and only 2 days after the miscarriage bleeding stopped, sigh).

Heaps - Big hugs as you come down from the energy of a cycle and do the 'what's next' routine.

There's so much more - Jersey back on her pretty isle, LV with the 'I am awesome' app  , and   for Laura, Purple, Mir, Donkey (you're cycling now or close?), Mag (the confusion/disappointment/mixed messages), Swinny, and I am losing track, oh Anne - how could I forget you - but gotta dash and see to my poorly Chow.

AFM - Holiday was great fabulously so - sunny, amazing hotel, gorgeous food and lovely staff who have such tough and lonely lives far from their families that it made me try to count my blessings.  The truth is that it is much easier to mourn away from home and in the sunshine being catered to, but it didn't make the flat feeling go away.  We still cried and wished we weren't there but celebrating a 12wk scan but alas it wasn't to be and if SPRING ever arrives, I will try to keep getting over it.  It was lovely to see my dog and I had a wet but fun walk with him this morning.

Malini xxx


----------



## Malini

I am going to be doing this all day!!

Leola - So sorry, I missed you.  I chuckled at the appearing sample from 'out of the blue' and the Italian streak and cheered for your pup.  Can't wait to cuddle that bundle of fluff.  See you at the weekend?


----------



## Little Me

Welcome back Mal and so glad the holdiay helped


----------



## Malini

Thanks Anne    Hope planning and organising is helping you feel positive about your upcoming cycle.


----------



## fluffy jumper

welcome home Malini.  I'm glad you had a good time (all things considered).  I hope the sunshine healed your soul a tiny bit, one step at a time you will feel better.  Lets go out sometime v soon.

Swinny.  Someone said the best way to get the sample is to wring out a tampon - yuk


----------



## Malini

Yes, Tracey let's do that and yes the sunshine has healed me a little bit, just not the miraculous turnaround that my unrealistic expectations held out for nor did I swim a zillion lengths or turn into an athlete over the week - sigh .  I'll text you with options soon for a rendez-vous.  Atm my bodyclock is all over the place which is amusing as it is the only time I am ever an early riser.  It is crazy how much goes on in the world at 7am.  Quite an eye opener.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Just had text from Kate girls,  8 have fertilised          , shes' just having some lunch now but asked me to post


----------



## fluffy jumper

for Shortie and DH.


----------



## purple72

woohoo shortie and DH congrats!!!!

off now guys catch you all friday xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Bye Purps


----------



## fluffy jumper

Have a safe trip Purps.


----------



## H&amp;P

purps, drive carefully  

Mal - Lovely to see you back, how was the hotel etc? Would you recommend it?

Shortie - whoo hooo on your fert rates  

Tracey - enjoy the shagathon  

RC -   please post and let us be there for you, depression is a horrible thing.  

Nix - Where are you? I am sure you are doing a TX over here but not heard from you and you didn't reply to my text   Hope everything is going OK?

Swinny (and anyone else near Manchester?) - I'm meeting Heaps   for a coffee on 13th April @ 5 or 6 ish somewhere near Horwich(Jct 6 M61) if anyone else is interested or available?

Anne -  

Zuri -     sorry can't help with the symptoms though    

Louise -   for new job causing you stress  

Popsi - loving the princess stories, she's gonna be a handfull  

Anna(SB) -   sorry the anti b's are making you both feel so rough but they are for a really good cause and hopefully on the lower dose you will both adapt better   Hope your pre op went well


----------



## Malini

Oh yes Driver. Most definitely one of the nicest places I've ever stayed. Food to die for and very discrete, quiet and serene. All of which I hope might one day be characteristics of the new me 

Woohoo for Shortie and Scottie. So excited.

And thank you Anne for being our messenger.

Charlie and I are currently sheltering under a shop awning trying to avoid getting drenched for the second time today.

M xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie and dh - great news! 

Malini - welcome back    Did you see monkey? Op is tomorrow, preop was today. Lets set a date for a Friday. April is getting pretty booked up. How about first couple of weeks in May? We have had a dry spell so I took benji out..he still managed to get very muddy and needed hosing down!

Swinny - I used the express service via Royal Mail which they said was one day faster than airmail..ie 2 working days instead of 2. But I posted it on the Friday and it did not arrive until Thursday   Was still ok though. When they asked what it was I said 'plastic pot'. Fort the retest I will use a courier...think its dhl who will deliver blood...they bring round a special envelope..someone posted about it on the serum or yuk thread. Think they paid under £50. Royal Mail express was only £6 but not as reliable. If I used royal mail again I would do two samples and save one in the fridge until I knew it had arrived.

Driver, Anne, Tracey, purps, louise Mir et all  

Stocked up on super strenght pro/pre biotic caps for the two of us. Had one with lunch, hopefully it will kick in soon. Went for the preop....corridors smelt like an old peoples home..ie of wee and pooh  . Other than that its a pretty new building and I was swabbed for MRSA which was reassuring. Will still take in some detol wipes with me just in case. I hate the fact I will be on a public ward, but at least dh will be able to stay with me.

Anna x





Driver -


----------



## LV.

Woo hoo for Shorty! Brill rate there, may they divide and conquer!!

Mailini - welcome back cherubim, sounds like you had a wonderful time. Travelling to far away climes is so wonderful and also so humbling. I often get the feeling of counting my blessings when visiting somewhere less developed than we're used to which I personally find therapeutic in times of stress. I hope the recharge has got your energies flowing in the direction you need to help speed you on your way to feeling yourself again.

Tracey - so it's knickers off for you soon! Hope you have a good one and those 2 juicy follies are ready to pop and eggies be invaded. Could be twinnies!

Driver - Yep Nix is over here for tx, her DH arrived on Friday so she's prolly busy doing the rounds.

Swinny -  I'm having hidden chlamydia done through Gorgy and have a Fedex envelope all completed by them so I just need to fill the pot and call Fedex and they will collect it I suppose. I can let you know what it says if that's useful? I'm sure the Royal Mail would be fine, I'd send it special delivery or something though and you'll also need to fill out a customs form declaring the contents - nice! The one I have says "non hazardous blood products" which I suppose is as polite as you're going to get. Have you tried a Moon Cup? I have been using one for months now and swear by it, as does Purple. Anna SB didn't get on with it though and it did take a couple of attempts to get used to it so you have to bear with it initially but it's the perfect way for collecting the blood as it collects in a little cup. I wouldn't go back to tampons now, it makes AF much easier to deal with plus no cost on tampons and environmentally friendly too! You can buy them in Boots if you fancy giving it a whirl.

RC - hugs for you honey, hope you're not feeling blue for too long. Anything I/ we can do?

Anne - hello honey, glad you're feeling a bit better today, muchos love xx

AnnaSB - good luck for your op, Fedex obviously do blood so may be worth giving them a go

Zuri - hope you are keeping sane

Louise -   

Has anyone heard from Donkey recently? I sent her a PM a while ago just with a big hug as she was going through such a rough patch with IF and her dad etc but I've not had a reply. I hope she's ok - anyone been in contact with her?

AFM - I went to see Gorgy today and left with a much larger credit card balance than I went in with. Basically having every test going, including the hidden chlamydia test. They took 18 vials of blood in total, I had to have a sit down and a biscuit afterwards!! Sher wants 2 tests that Gorgy doesn't rate and Gorgy recommended other tests Sher hasn't requested so we're just doing everything. This is the last cycle with my own eggs so we decided to sod the cost and go for broke (literally!). I left there feeling utterly rubbish to be honest and had a cry on the bus which was very embarrassing. I think it was just the realisation that this has all started again, it's been lovely in my bubble but it's well and truly popped. I have so much coming up over the coming months I've just got to remain focused to pull it all off. After wedding planning (oh and the wedding!) I have 2 weeks from when we get back from honeymoon and then I have exams. Then after exams it's straight off to Las Vegas to cycle with Sher in July. If that's a BFN then it's off to Reprofit for DE cycle as we're booked in for September. No rest for the wicked as they say. Right, next on the to do list coming up!

LadyV xxx


----------



## LV.

OMG, I have just noticed my charter stars have disappeared, that means I've been posting here for well over a year (it was a good few months before I joined as a charter). It's probably coming up to 2 years thinking about it. All that time and still no bubba. Fluck me, some days I wish I had stayed in bed!


----------



## laurab

LV -    

Tracey - Are you posting from bed? Or is the shaggathn over with ??

Shortie - Octuplets on the way then?    Fab news.  

Mal - Welcome home my love.  Yup weather rubbish... but think spring WILL b here soon.  

SB - Good luck for tom... although I should e back this evening but just incase I'm sidetracked.  

Thats all for me for the mo.... hope to get ack o this evening.


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Anne thanx for posting me hunny, i was starving hungry and couldnt wait any longer to eat again    

Welcome home malini, glad u have a nice break away      

Thanx for all ur congratulations just hope they carry on behaving themselves    Still not decided how many to have put back tho, but definately wont be all  laura     

Catch up again later just gotta have lie down let the progesterone work its magic


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Shortie, that's fab news! Come on embies, grow, grow!     What's it like there at the moment? I hope the sun is shining and you're having a nice relaxing time  

Natalie (Skybreeze), wow, fab news on your BFP, congratulations!  

Tracey, can you walk today after your efforts ? 

LV, well done on all the bloods today, brave trooper. How long before you get the results? How are the wedding plans going? Still st your original amazing venue?  

RC, sorry you're feeling so low. When will you go on mat leave? I hope you have a bit of a break over Easter  

AnnaSB, good luck, hope your op goes smoothly  

Zuri hun, when's OTD? I hope you've got your feet up  

Hello to all the other lovely ladies  

LW xxx


----------



## Malini

LV - Here's a hug. More from me via email soon.

Anna - A Friday in May would be lovely. I'll PM you. Good luck for tomorrow. Take a scented candle for your bedside table. It is my trick to make a hospital more tolerable.

Back home now and slowly drying out!

M xx


----------



## Züri

Welcome home Malini - glad you had a lovely relaxing time. So sorry you had such pains on the flight - there is nothing worse than trapped wind on an airplane at the best of times but when it is severe - OUCH 

Mine seems to be OHSS rather than trapped wind now - after 2 days of thinking it had gone today it has come back with a vengeance ;(

Shortie fantastic news!! this is all looking so so soooooo good  xx

Hi everyone else - sorry rubbish personals but just in from work and need t go and lie down pronto

xx


----------



## laurab

Zuri - Sorry you have OHSS but you do know that if its getting worse thats VERY VERY good sign of a bfp.   How many days past ec are you now?  Could that HCG be rising ....


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

OMG i have never slept so much, was determined not to fall asleep but after 5 mins of lying down i was away with the fairies again!

Had a lovely lunch with Lois earlier at cafe tripoli, cant believe me n scottie went into the centre yesterday and completely missed the main town centre.  However we now know where McDonalds is so shouldnt starve for the rest of our rest of our stay.    Found a "sparkys" toy shop which would you believe has loads of sheepie things, and have managed to bag myself a new purple purse with a sheep on it    

LV hope ur ok my darling a good cry can do us the world of good    

Zuri hope ur pains ease up soon sweetie     

LW It has been gorgeous today, the sun has been shining and has been very warm just hope its like it the rest of the week too 

Hello to all the other gorgeous lovely ladies on here, must go and have a shower and get ready for tea im starving....again


----------



## Züri

Laura I am 10 days past today - Sunday and Monday it eased up but this morning was like a sucker punch when i woke up - felt very sick and the pains back - I have been thinking what you have said too but I have to knock it to the back of my mind - I can't have my hopes built up 

Shortie - a long sleep is good, get your bosy nice and chilled for those super duper embies


----------



## laurab

Zuri - Keep drinking that water girl...


----------



## Kittycat104

Malini - glad you had a relaxing break - even if the journey wasn't so.  Must be a bit grotty to return to this foul weather.  When will the sun stay with us?  LOVING the pictures of Charlie - he is so cute.  Like the one with the cows!

Shortie - woo hoo for 8!!  And sunshine too.

Heaps - I have come to the same conclusion as you.  Can't really see the point of all that effort for a measly two eggs, so we are going down the IUI route too.  Save some pennies too.

LV - impressive planning - sounds exhausting...

Off to bed in a minute after my early start this morning.  Back to clinic again tomorrow...

Louise x


----------



## shortie66

Zuri am keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart hope the pain eases up     

Had a nice meal at the voronez again tonight even had pudding but am still hungry    Scottie going to do some ham and cheese sarnies in a minute for me   am getting him well trained for after et    

Louise good luck at clinic 2moz


----------



## popsi

shortie ... FANTASTIC news xxx you will be pleased to know i have been shopping again today so will have lots to keep for you       xxx

love to everyone else...


----------



## Swinny

Just lost a mahoosive post  

Anyway abrreviated...

Test sent off via International Signed for post as that's what Royal Mail recommended. Didn't have to fill in any customs forms as it's only travelling in the EU.   that it gets there!!

Anne - Yeah had a lovely weekend after my week of meltdown!! Lots of lovely treatments and vino tinto  

Zuri & Louise   

LV - I feel your pain my love. We're into about £2200 with Dr G and all of the tests. All be worth it in the end though   Thanks for the tip on the mooncup, if this test doesn't get there i will defo try that for next month.

AM & Heaps    Yep i will definitely be up for meeting up for a coffee on the 13th. let me know where and when you decide xx

Malini - Are you up North on the 13th? 

Anna - Good luck for the hysto


----------



## laurab

Hiya swinny petal.  

Night girls, good luck SB for tom.


----------



## shortie66

Well done swinny     

Anna good luck for 2moz        

Hi laura


----------



## lucky_mum

hi all 

just a note to say my comp is really misbehaving/sick and am having nightmares with it (not helped with the fact that my brain is working at about 5% capacity due to tiredness, as V is teething!  ) so if I disappear that's what's happened!

Laura & Tracey - hope to see you on the 12th! 

Shortie - so pleased for you re 8 fertilised!  - have fun in Brno while you wait for Saturday to arrive, and hope Stepan works his magic touch on you then!    you have my mobile if you need me at all  when do you fly home?

Zuri - am  for a BFP for you! 

lots of love to everybody else!


----------



## Ourturn

Lady V -     really bugs me that immune docs all have different opinions. Can't believe how soon your wedding is! 

Swinny - I found the signed for tracking online didn't work...I ended up checking with the lab directly 

Shortie - when is transfer?

LW - thanks for the pm.

Zuri - I agree with Laura...think its a good sign    

Hi ladies

That's it from me for now. Have a conference call in a few mins, then I need to sort myself out before I go in. Luckily had a bikini wax 2 weeks ago, so just needed to do a little epliation last night. Legs and toe nails also tidied up. Will be glad to be back home this evening.

Anna x


----------



## Züri

Morning girls

Feeling terrible - managed to get my appointment changed from 7.45am tomorrow to 11 today - I just couldn't face the long 40 minute train ride to my docs then rushing to get back and into work by 9ish without arousing suspicion, i was getting all stressed out and tearful about it last night and it's really not like me to get like this - but I am walking so slow that the idea of running for a train filled me with dread  so thankfully they'll see me today with the so called mystery problem!

I am actually feeling very angry that they haven't told me what is wrong and that the they say the blood tests were 'OK' I have gained 7bs in less than a week, my tummy has swollen, I feel sick, I am bloated, in pain, dizzy short of breath all OHSS symptoms yet apparently there is nothing wrong with me

Sorry for the me post but I am just an emotional wreck today - maybe its the lack of sleep last night and being up since 5.30 

Hope it's a good sign then i wont mind feeling like this

Anna good luck with your op xx I first read your note as i am going in for a conference call in a bit good job I had a wax and I thought WTF? what kind of conference call is this?  made me smile on a grumpy morning anyway 

Shortie hope those embies are doing well x

Ok best go as i can't be late and run for this train

back later xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - that's ridiculous   They should be keeping a very close eye on you! Conference call is work related...nothing to do with my personal grooming!


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Zuri hope they sort you out this morning sweetheart    

Anna good luck today hunny make sure ur pampered tonight     

Transfer is booked for saturday at 10.30 (hopefully) Still unsure about whether to put 2 or 3 back tho


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri -  please do not leave that DR's until you are satisfied and if you are not then please go to hospital yourself, it does really sound like OHSS 

Anna(SB) - Hope your op goes well, I like the scented candle idea 

Shortie - Hope your 8 are doing well today when is ET?    Oooh you just answered my question, I ams till having the same debate though DH is adamant we are only having 2 



Swinny said:


> AM & Heaps   Yep i will definitely be up for meeting up for a coffee on the 13th. let me know where and when you decide xx
> Malini - Are you up North on the 13th?


Heaps can you suggest somewhere easy for everyone to get to?

Beachie - Enjoy your break away. 

Nix -   

LV - Please don't run yourself into the ground trying to do too much at once 

Mal - Hope you didn't get too wet yesterday 

Heaps - Hope your appointment tomorrow goes well.


----------



## Swinny

Zuri   Oh hun I am so sorry that you are suffering so badly. I agree with the girls, it defo sounds like OHSS. My friend had that and her symptoms were exactly as you've described. Good news is her tx had worked and she was pregnant with her twinnies (who were 2 on Sunday). Hopefully a good omen    Make sure they help you today, you can't go on like this my lovely 

Heaps - Good luck with your appointment. It'll be nice to meet you in a few weeks xx

Beachy - Hello my lovely have a great time in Stratford chick  

Nix - Sending you a mahoosive   and lots of  

Shortie - Hope DH fed you last night   It's very important that we keep you nice and content ready for those beautiful embies going back onboard the mothership   
Laura & Steph   

Anna - Oh christ more bl**dy stress. I just think I'll forget about it now until next Tuesday when I'm back in work. Hopefully it'll have got there by then   Good luck for today chickadee.


----------



## laurab

Zuri - Glad your being seen today, someetime they need to pop you on a drip for a bit. Ridiculous your aren't being keep up to speed with whats wrong.... some drs! Good job you have your own team of 'drs' here!   

SB -   For waxing for your conference call! Good luck!

DRiver/ shortie - I cant talk considering how many embies I put back but I would seriously think aout having just 2 put back.  Young donor/ blasts all very promising for a BFP and although triplets are great fun the pregnancy is hugely risky. I didn't enjoy one moment of my pregnancy and worried for the first 28 weeks of premature labour.  My story thankfully is a happy one but many of the mums on the triplet thread have had to have reductions for medical reasons, lost all the babies at 20-26 weeks, or had the babies so early they have spend month and months in NICU. Its a personal decision but I know if Id lost  my babies I would never have been able to forgive myself having them all put back.  Just some food for thought.  And of course there is Quadzilla who had 3 put back one split and she has 4 babies! All healthy and well... but once again could have been a completely different story.


----------



## H&amp;P

Laura - thanks hun, if I am having just DE's I definately won't be having 3 put back, I would only consider it if by some fluke I manage to produce some embryo's myself..... and even then I think DH would overrule me. Do I remember correctly that yours were low quality embryo's (but high quality chippers )? Did that affect your decision on how many to put back?

Can't stop smiling a friend on the Leeds thread has just had her 1st scan (after M/C last cycle  ) and she's having twins!!!!


----------



## Lilly7

Morning All.  

Shortie, Wooo Hoooo! It's great to read your news!   
   and     that your dreams are very close to coming true. x 

Zuri, Crikes, it sounds like your clinic have been very slack with your symptoms  . It really sounds like OHSS. I do hope you get proper medical attention today.     I'm also     that your symptoms are a good sign of a BFP.    

RC, I'm so sorry to hear that your struggling. Lots of Love and     for you. x

Skybreeze, A big Congratulations for you  .  

Malini, So nice to have you back  . Definitely up for meeting  and will PM to arrange. The lads leave tomorrow and I'm well and truly ready for the break. 
V exciting about the pup   . . and your first in line for cuddles. x

AnnaSB, I hope the op went ok. x

Tracey    .

Hi LV, Laurab, Purple, Driver, Louise, LW, Pops, Swinny, Steph and everyone else .

AFM, I'm struggling at the mo. The Progesterone has effected me more than ever this time and my nerves are completely on edge. I feel quite out of sorts and very nearly started yelling at (and had a very strong urge to drive into) an idiot driver who blocked my exit from the Waitrose car park yesterday and refused to move forwards a few feet to let me out. 
Thankfully I had the last of the Progesterone on Sunday night and am now waiting for AF so that I can start the pill.
I really can't imagine that I will ever have a child and have a very convincing fated sense (which I've had for years) that it's just not going to happen for me. I wonder if it's intuition or just a very very convincing fear . . . 

x


----------



## H&amp;P

Leola7 said:


> I feel quite out of sorts and very nearly started yelling at an idiot driver who blocked my exit from the Waitrose car park yesterday and refused to move forwards a few feet to let me out.


 OMG you sound just like me, I had 3 lots of road rage on my way home from work and nearly lost the plot totally this morning when I realised DH had gone off to work with both sets of car keys , took my last one this morning, let me know how long it takes for your AF to arrive  and as for your last comment it is fear (hopefully unfounded ), I have the same thought when I wake up every morning at the moment 

Not sure if anyone would be up for a lunch meet around the Sheffield area (location TBC) on Saturday 24th April?? Meeting about 12pm and lunching about 1pm. Takers so far are LW (b4 little LW arrives), me, Beachie........


----------



## Züri

i'm back

2nd stage (not 3rd stage?) OHSS finally aid yes I have it - even up to scanning me he said he didn't think it was, my tummy was soft (that'll be the flab I said) anyway US showed lots of fluid. Been signed off for a week - got to have 2 weeks of injections of (Fraxiparine) any ideas what this is? drink lots of isotonic drinks and if bloods come back dodgy then maybe have to go into hospital

Anyway i am more freaked out with the fact he pretty much told me i was pregnant! this is the doctor that wont tell me anything so a not to get my hopes built up! he said as you very clever ladies said - that it is a good sign of pregnancy and that he is 80% sure it has worked - i kept saying i wasn't going to get my hopes built up and he kept saying no it's good! I wonder if they tested my urine and that's how he knows! plus he was chattering to everyone at the desk in swiss german and they were all manically smiling at me and wishing me a lovely weekend etc... was all very weird

I am FREAKED OUT! I don't like half knowing - this is weird, he goes from no information to too much information!

Sorry for me post - i am still in shock i'll be back later xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all, sorry I'm late  

Wanted to wish Anna good luck for her op and I've bloody missed her cos been in a meeting, sorry hun  

Z- So sorry you're suffering so much hun  

LV- You need a big    chick   

Shorts- Still smiling for you       

Leola  

Hi AM hun  

Sarah n Beachy- Enjoy your week off lovlies  

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Leola.  I am sorry you are feeling so down.  I don't know what to say but will give you one of these 

LV.  I can't believe your to do list.  Any one of those things is majorly stressful on its own.  You are wonder woman.

For all of those who asked about my shagathon.  I went out last night and ate loads of really garlicky food and had a couple of glasses of wine.  DH was delighted but it didn't put him off!  We tried again this morning (it is rare to have sex twice in a month let alone twice in a day) but DH couldn't finish his performance    I felt really sorry for him and kept saying it didn't matter - but it does.  In theory the egg will be released this afternoon (that is about 36 hours after the ovitrele) so we will try again when I get home.  

Zuri, why don't do yourself an early test.


----------



## Little Me

Z- WOW!!!!! This is good hun,     when is OTD?  

Tracey- bless Steve, but if you give it another go tonight it should be good still


----------



## Miranda7

Zuri that's amazing news! I bet you're tense as a guitar string though. 

Tracey - better go buy lots of lube! Got some preseed?

Sorry - haven't been able to read back for a few days now. Hope everyone's ok.

xxxxx


----------



## Malini

Zuri- I know where you're at and it is hard. Don't feel you have to react anyway at all and if pretending you're not likely to be helps you stay calm, go with that. If there is acu or reflexology avail to you I would get some for stress (points in head and forehead). Staying as chilled as possible is your goal. I so hope this works. Rescue remedy is safe, as are arnica pills. Big hugs. So hoping.

Leola - Hugs. Can meet up Sat or Sun and would love to. I was convinced beyond certain that I would NEVER conceive a pregnancy with my own eggs. I felt I was going through IVF to prove that and move on. It was a fear based on nothing. Almond taught me to counter those fears with irrational wishes and so I say to myself, 'I'm going to have a family of 4 children.' Who knows, we just might! Can't wait for my puppy cuddle.

Heaps - Where did you say to get cheap pycnogenol? How are you today?

Looking into both the 13th and 24th, will get back to you all. Thx for asking after me.

Malini xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - still plenty of time if your little eggie(s) hasn't been released yet it will take a while for it to wend it's way down to the right place for fertilisation to occur, poor DH I know mine feels the pressure to perform especially as he knows his count is rubbish. I would personally take the pressure off and just try once a day today, tomorrow and Friday  

Zuri -     don't know how you are resisting the pee sticks    

Malini - would be lovely if you could make one of the meets.  

Anne - Any chance you could get up to Sheffield area on 24th April?


----------



## Züri

if i test now surely the HCG will still be in my system? took 10k units before EC and 5k units day after EC


----------



## Little Me

AM- I've got lunch out with my mate in brum then hun, sorry love.
where you all off to?
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri - just off to find my HCG calculation spreadshet (no I'm not joking)   back in a min......

Anne -   Not decided yet, will see who's coming from where


----------



## Little Me

Sorry hun, it's one of those where we've had to book weeks in advance so would feel bad changing date.
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne- no worries, we must try to book something for everyone more in advance, we did all talk about a summer picnic in London..........

Zuri - based on a half life of 36 hrs (slowest rate HCG clears from your system) you are right and you could just about possibly still have some HCG left in your system from your jab, would be definately below 10 by 3rd April.......

            Dose
18/03/2010 23:30	10000	10000
20/03/2010 08:30	10000	5000
21/03/2010 17:30	5000	
23/03/2010 02:30	2500	
24/03/2010 11:30	1250	
25/03/2010 20:30	625	
27/03/2010 05:30	313	
28/03/2010 14:30	156	
29/03/2010 23:30	78	
31/03/2010 08:30	39	
01/04/2010 17:30	20	
03/04/2010 02:30	10	
04/04/2010 11:30	5	
05/04/2010 20:30	2	

I am feeling so positive for you    , hope the OHSS is cleared up with the injections (sorry not heard of them so can't help on that one), sorry for tempting you with the HPT......that was one big dose of HCG you had.


----------



## shortie66

Zuri         take it easy sweetheart     

We have 7 embies at 4 cell and 2 at 2 cell. I know we only had 8 yesterday but one of em fertilised after i spoke to clinic


----------



## sunshineamsterdam

Hello ladies,

I have not posted on your thread before, but I am looking for answers on DHEA, so I thought I'd pop in for a visit 

In a nutshell this is wrong with me: 
-endometriosis (severely, but not had a diagnose for a degree of how bad it is) + choc cyste on left ovary that is kept quiet as long as I am on Lucrin (like now, for 3 months), but starts pestering me again as soon as Im on stims or in a normal cycle.
-high fsh (measured 3 consequetive times on day 3 in my cycle in spring 2008: 14, 14 and 15) and diagnosed with POF
-auto-immune hypothyroidie (Hashimoto's) for which im on levothyrox. (100 daily).
-Beer tests showed that im heterozygous for PAI-1 and MTHFR
-Beer tests showed that my LAD's are too low and TNFIL10 is too high (37)

In the last 2 years, I have had 4 transfers with donor eggs (1 embryo at a time), all did not result in so much as a hint of pregnancy. Changed hospital and had 1 IVF with my own eggs in Feb, but from 4 follicles, 3 were empty so I ended up with just 1 egg which resulted into a beautiful embryo, that was also rejected by my auto-immune & hostile body...  

I havent had a consult yet with a doctor about my repro-related immune issues, so I am going to have a phone consult with dr Gorgy in London (I live in the Netherlands) in April, as soon as all my tests have been completed & the results are in. So far the advice from Beer Ctr - based on results I do have - is LIT in Athens, which I am going to do in 2 weeks time (paternal I think).

In the mean time, I am on a Lucrin depot for 3 months (got the injection +-2 weeks ago) + add-back, and hopefully this will give me enough time to sort my immune issues aswell.
I have been adviced by other ladies to take DHEA aswell, but I dont know if that is a good idea, because I have endometriosis and I am on Lucrin now. Do you know if DHEA + endo or DHEA + Lucrin is counterproductive or even a bad combi?

Have been unsuccessfull in finding answers to this issue for quite some time now, so I am hoping to find some knowledgeable ladies on here that can maybe point me in the right direction 

Thank you,
Isa x


----------



## H&amp;P

Skybreeze -   just seen your post on another thread, I so hope you are wrong  

Isa - sorry I can't help I only took DHEA for about 3 weeks and then stopped as it seemed to make my AF go AWOL.


----------



## Züri

thanks for that info Driver - i asked him today when i should test and he said saturday would be OK after calculating it in his head so I assume he was doing the same  I'll hold off till then, I hate testing anyway

Shortie wow 9 fertilised! brilliant news

Right back to bed - feel rubbish  hard to muster any excitement and enthusiasm up which is probably a good thing, would hate to get hopes built up only for it to be wrong

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

sunshine, have you found the poor responders research thread Sam posted loads and loads of info on DHEA there?
Sorry you have had such a rough time.  there are quite a few girls on here under Dr G so you will find some support.

Heaps.  I wish DH was a performing seal !!!!!

Miranda.  I have some new stuff called Conceive plus which I found in boots.

Start on the pred tomorrow - hope I don't get moon face.  Anna, I must take your advice on the low salt diet.  Trouble is I am going out to eat 3 days in a row, 2 X thai and 1 X indian.  Must not stuff my face with easter eggs after my abstinence for lent.


----------



## IzziLu

Hi everyone, wow so much going on in the last few days  

Is the shagathon over now Tracy, hope you've caught those two follies    Good luck with resisting temptation!

Zuri - so they've finally officially diagnosed OHSS, look after yourself and sorry but I can't help but be more than a little excited for you after what the doctor said, know you don't want to get your hopes up but wowee    

And Shortie your news just keeps on getting better and better you must be over the moon hon  

Mal - good to see you back safely, sounds like you had a lovely time and it did you some good  

AnnaSB - sorry to hear the antib's have been making you poorly, hope the tablets have helped and hope your op has gone well, how did the mixed ward work out in the end?  

Did you go for your scan this morning Louise, have you ovulated yet?  

Driver - I was given Norethisterone before stimms instead of bcp on my second cycle, don't know quite how that works   but I think it took 5 days between finishing the Norie and starting AF.   btw have you treated yourself with your bingo share yet?  

Heaps - I reckon IUI sounds like a good option in your situation, I think I'd be having a go if DH was producing well   Well done on the vouchers and holiday saving btw, sounds fab  

Hope your package makes it to Athens ok Swinny, I think you're right to try and not stress about it and wait till next week to check  

Leola - puppy on the way and clinic have got you some sperm, great news all round then  

 LV, how on earth are you coping with so much to think about, you must be shattered  

Anne   how was your weekend in Wales? 

RC     really hope you come through this difficult time very soon  

How's the unpacking going Spuds?  

   Laura, Popsi, Purple, Mir, Mags, Steph and anyone else I've missed  

Natalie, I am so sorry,   I don't have the right words when such a high is followed by such a blow but I hope that you will come through this and take that little bit of positivity for the future  

Love to all  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me

Oh my god, so very gutted for our Natalie      

Nat- I don't have any words, I really can't tell you how sorry I am    

Hi Izz, Thanks, I had a lovely time hun


----------



## H&amp;P

IzziLu said:


> Driver - I was given Norethisterone before stimms instead of bcp on my second cycle, don't know quite how that works  but I think it took 5 days between finishing the Norie and starting AF.  btw have you treated yourself with your bingo share yet?


 so 5 days and counting (fingers crossed) I don't think I have ever wished for Af to arrive quite so hard before  Not allowed to spend my winnings (on DH's orders) until after my Birthday


----------



## IzziLu

So how long do you have to wait to spend then Driver? I can't believe AF is being so bl**dy elusive   I'll keep my fingers crossed for you  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## H&amp;P

Only till Monday and I'm working Good Friday so not long really


----------



## shortie66

Natalie im so sorry sweetheart        

Just woke up after another afternoon nap   Had the most mahhhooooosive spag bol for lunch and managed to polish it all off follwed by a custard filled croissont and a little easter egg 

Am gonna stop talking embies and how many now as i realise i have got slightly carried away with it all and been really thoughtless to the rest of you   Sorry girls, really didnt mean to.


----------



## Züri

Natalie I am so sorry just had to go andook at your posts elsewhere. So so sorry 

shortie don't be silly woman.  Any more talk like that and I'll jump on a train over there ands give you a slap  x

just emailed in sick for work tomorrow and they weren't impressed. Lesson 1 - don't start IVF and a new job on the same day! They must think I am so unreliae. Hate things like this 

Still on sofa. Can hardly move now. I look and feel 7 months pregnant. Trying to drink sports drinks but yuck!

Anna been thinking if you. Hope all went well today and they appreciated your newly groomed lady garden 

xxx


----------



## laurab

Natalie - im so so sorry sweetheart.  I'm so angry that life is so unfair.   Wish I could make it all better for you.


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - told you so!        

Thanks for the wishes everyone. 

Just a quickie as I am feeling zonked from the GA. Just got back, there was lots of waiting around. Consultant showed me pics and my uterus looks totally normal...there was no scar tissue! Don't understand as Penny was certain there would be scarring based on my C result. Will e-mail Penny and see what she thinks

Anna x


----------



## Kittycat104

Natalie - so sorry, I know there is nothing I can say, life is simply so unbelievably cruel sometimes

Zuri - glad you have been finally diagnosed by the 3D drs, versus the PR drs

Anna - glad you OK too - good news re the tissue

Still no ovulation.  However, follicle looks 'grainy' so our own [email protected] starts tonight.  Thankfully no time in morning too due to our long commutes and therefore early starts!  Back for another scan tomorrow.  

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I'm glad the op went well.  I will be interested to hear what penny says.

DH asked whether I had posted about his performance this morning.  I couldn't lie to said yes - I don't think he is very happy.  Wish me luck tonight. 

I am taking pred from today.  There wasn't a leaflet in the box.  I can't remember whether you are meant to take pred in the morning or evening and whether you take it with food. Does anyone know?

Zuri, I know it is hard when you have to take time off work but you have to put yourself first.  I hope it settles down soon.

Louises, do you use an ovulation monitor on normal cycle?  Hope your shagathon goes better than mine is.


----------



## mag108

Sobrrody: acidophilous from most pharmacies/health food stores is what you need to combat thrush etc.

MAL: welcome back and glad it went well, sounds divine! 

LV: I dont think your response is unusual, I remember feeling very down leaving Dr G's. He is brilliant at what he does but he doent treat you with kid gloves and fill one full of hope! He is just a gentle character without much charisma. And embarking on immunes is daunting as you dont know what is going to come back, be reassured you are doing everything you can and it does all seem to be treatable if not bloody expensive! 

Leola: xxx 

Tracey: anytime DH is under 'pressure' to do the dirty deed it never quite goes to plan.....  


Zuri: You poor thing! That sounds awful! I really hope it gets sorted and you get some answers SOON ( and may they all be good answers!) 


SHORTIE!!!!! : thats fabulicious!  

Nat: I am so sorry hun, I just posted a congrats on Gorgy thread so apologies. We are all here for youxxx 

Have been away for a few days (again). Want to not have to pack another bag to go away anywhere now for a little while.

My GP is going to write to NHS cons re Trying to get an earlier surgical hysteroscopy appt (earlier than JULY!). Waiting also for my AF to arrive to send a sample to Serum (given that I begun the pill to begin cycling its bound to be a bit messed up).
Trying to be a bit patient about it all.

Visited two families with little babies (one with DE twins!). I actually felt ok and it felt therapeutic holding them.

Kisses to everyone, Anne, AnnofC, Sobroody, Popsi, Ally, Jo, izzilu, LauraB, Jersey, Louise,Beachy, Swinny, LV, LW, LJ (!), Veda, leola, Driver, Heaps, Ally, Purps, Pix, Nix, RC, RH, Mirand, Jal, SiobhanG, Wishy, WW, and anyone else I have forgotten xxx
X


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - morning for the pred definately as they can cause insominia. I took mine with breakfast. I had insomnia for the 1st 3 days despite taking them in the morning but I think this was due to the higher dose (25mg) Pressure can be a turn off...I have had to make a 'special' effort during those times.

LV - Mag is right

Did I miss bad news re Natalie? If so I'm sorry  

Louise - enjoy!

Heaps - bet you feel like teens!  

Feel so much better after a long sleep. Dh is picking mother up for me as I'm not even allowed to boil a kettle until later today.


----------



## Züri

morning girls

Had another terrible night, no sleep - massive pain. Going back to the doctors at noon I really hope they admit me and drain this fluid - I have now gained 9lbs! 

I am trying to drink but I feel so sick i just can't - plus the thought of being sick terrifies me, the pain from yawning is enough

to say I am fed up is an understatement - should try and muster some enthusiasm seeing as this is all a good sign but i am far from enthusiastic


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Anna glad u are feeling better this morning sweetheart   And thanx for the info ref pred, wondered why i could not sleep last night  

Mag nice to see you back sweetheart we have missed you    

Tracey ur poor dh    Must admit tho scottie is the same got so pressured when he had to produce on monday he made himself sick again  

Louise good luck on the shagathon, ahhhh how i loved those days  

Zuri hope ur feeling a bit better this morning darling   

Was very misty here this morning and thought it was going to another crap day, but the mist has lifted and the sun is now shining.  Think we will have a little trip upto the lake today, apparantly theres a huge hotel there that does scrumptous food  

Emailed stepan yesterday re my progesterone and he has upped my dose to 800mg a day due to the fact that i think i may have low progesterone levels even when i do ovulate.  I remember the only time them telling me the result that it came back at 16 which i know is really quite low    Am taking 5mg of pred and 75mg aspirin, pred in morning from now on and aspirin in the afternoon is that right girls      

Just want to make sure i do everything right and dont screw it up


----------



## shortie66

Zuri our posts crossed, really hope they can help you today sweetheart


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri - you really do sound poorly, please try to get them to admit you and get that fluid drained, I am   that this is all a good sign for a BFP    

Shortie -   what do you mean you will stop going on about your embryo's are you mad girly, we want updates or else     

Anna - Glad the op went Ok and you are being looked after.  

Heaps - enjoy the quiet  

Tracey - Hope Dh wasn't too cross with you and you had some fun (remember those days girls  )  

Morning to everyone else, month end stuff at work for me, been here 2 hrs already so my posts will probably be less often and much shorter for the next few days


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - treat yourself to some nice choccie treats whilst your working (seeing as I can't have them the milk chocolate has dairy in it..can only have dark which I'm not a fan of) 
How are you on the pills? They turned me into a psycho!

Shortie - I take it you are on x2 400mg cyclogest pessaries? Ask your doc about gestone injections. Last tx I was on x1 gestone gestone injection (made up of x2 vials of 50mg ie 100mg in total) and x1 400mg pessary before bed. With previous tx I bled 4 days before otd, with this tx did not get af for x4 after stopping the gestone...which shows they are a very effective at keeping progestone levels up..even in someone like me who's body attacks progesterone

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna im on 4 200mg of utrogestan per day, 2 in the morning 1 afternoon 1 at night.  Hmmmm perhaps my prog is not that low then    Did not bleed till 2 days after due date on both cycles, perhaps i am just a worry wort    

Think i may get prog level tested when back in uk tho just to be on safe side eh


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - 4 pessaries per day   can't you get x2 at 400mg? 

You are probably fine..would do no harm to get your levels testsed when you are in the uk though


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Kate  

Anna- Glad yesterday went ok love  

Nats-   

Z-ah hun, poor you - think its a good sign though  

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Zuri, I hope you manage to sort out your OHSS it sounds really painful.

Driver, I can't believe how early you were at work.

AFM.  Shagathon turning into a nightmare.  We had to do a home version of IUI in the end last night   same this morning.


----------



## shortie66

Anna yes i am a walking progesterone pessary at the mo    2 in the morning 1 in the afternoon 1 at night.    Thank god for panty liners thats all i can say.  Tho it was hilarious trying to get the girl in chemist to understand what i wanted, scott was walking further and further away from me as i was explaining what i needed, then she asked me if they were for my face        What was she trying to say the cheeky cow       

Morning anne      

Morning tracey


----------



## Miranda7

Hey, fanny face!  

Glad it's all going well out there, bird.


----------



## popsi

Tracey    for you honey xx its not easy all this if [email protected] ! xxx

shortie.. you make me laugh so much lol !! ... can imagine poor scotties face LOL !!! xx

mir.. hiya how are you  

zuri...   

love to you all xx


----------



## Lilly7

Afternoon Everyone.

Driver, I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one suffering from Progesterone induced road rage  . And sorry to hear that your suffering with the same horrible thoughts/ feelings when you wake up. It's so hard hey.  
I'll have to get back to you about the 24th as the new term will just have started and I think we'll be having a new lad coming to live with us and I'll have to see how settled he is. 

Malini, thanks for your words. I had forgotten Almonds advice . . it's good! I must remember it when the fear is strong.  

Shortie,         


Isa, sorry I can't help, but welcome to the thread. I hope you find the answers your looking for.  

Zuri, I'm glad you finally got a diagnosis and hope you get it sorted out soon.    

Tracey,     and    

Heaps,     and    

RC,    

AnnaSB, Glad that the op is done and that there doesn't seem to be scar tissue. x

Hi Izzilu, Anne, Laurab, Louise, Mag and Miranda.  

After a Hail storm this morning, it's now lovely and sunny here and lads we look after have gone home for Easter so we're now officially on hols. Unfortunately I'm fuming with DP and would rather not be spending the break in his company!!! He has a love of chilling out with help of the variety of smoke mentioned a few pages back. Whenever we have time off he likes to get S****d. Today I got home and he's been at it again!!!     
It makes me SOOOOO F**king Angry!!!! We're due to start treatment in 3 weeks time, he has beyond lousy sperm and he can't even make the effort to stop!! and in the meantime I'm at the mercy of the hormonal rollorcoaster and he's making NO effort at all!!! 
It actually makes me so cross that I can't even look at him . . and to be honest I feel like leaving him. 
I think I'll take the car and the dog and head out to the peaks for a bit . . . and maybe go to stay with a freind for a night or 2. 

Sorry for the me rant. x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Leola.  Shall I come over and give him a good  .  I'm sure someone who is a better person will come along and explain why he is being such a dhead but in the meantime  

I think someone may have answered this a few pages back but does anyone know when I should start cyclogest on this superov cycle?


----------



## Little Me

Leola-   , sorry you're having a s hitty time love,  

Tracey- Not sure if you know but I tried cyclogest last cycle- I started it on day 16 after getting my peak that month on day 14. No idea if that's any help love. It's just one of the ladies on Lister gave me that advice....and she's now 7 or 8 weeks preg  
xxx

Shortie- P issing myself laughing      xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks Anne.  I will wait and see what others say and if nobody has a reason why not I will start tonight - I have 13 from a previous cycle so that should take me to AF.


----------



## Ourturn

Leola - I am not suprised you're angry, I would be fuming too  It seems to effect sperm count and motility. Have you shown him some studies? I know someone who had a low sc. He stoped vigerous excercise (mountain biking) cut out alchohol and caffine and did not smoke anything. When they got to ivf they used both ivf and isci, and was able to fertilise eggs using straight ivf. His sperm count had improved significantly. 
Have you printed off studies off the net and given them to him? Not sure what to suggest...somehow he needs to find a way to relax without resorting to that. It maybe his way of coping but its not the right way. Sorry I have no suggestions. Sorry you are going through this   

Shortie -    Shame I'm not with you..I can speak a little czech and can understand a far bit of it.



Miranda7 said:


> Hey, fanny face!
> 
> Glad it's all going well out there, bird.


  

Anne - thanks hun

Anna x


----------



## sunshineamsterdam

Hello again,

Driver, what is AF?? I see that term a lot & dont understand what it means!

Traceymohair, no I have been looking for threads about DHEA but not been so successfull.. I thought that posting on this thread for poor responders would lead me to answers re. DHEA. Could you maybe send me a link to the correct thread? Or point me into the direction as to which thread & which person exactly I am looking for?

Thank you


----------



## fluffy jumper

Here it is sunshine:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.0

AF stands for Aunt Flow which means your period.


----------



## LV.

Hello ladies,

Thanks for your lovely messages... So much to reply to and so little time...

Just wanted to say quickly to Sunshine that I'm not sure of the answers to your specific questions but you might consider a phone consult with Dr Gleicher at CHR in New York http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/ They are the clinic that first came up with DHEA for IF treatment and also do some immune testing so he might be able to help (although the consult does cost). Their website also has heaps of info re DHEA. I'm in a quandary about taking it as I'm about to cycle with Sher in Las Vegas who categorically does not recommend it, thinks it's too risky for egg quality to add androgens, especially for poor responders, but on the flip there seems to be evidence to the contrary, including some success stories within this thread. It's all very confusing - good luck.

Tracey - I'm intrigued how the mechanics of home IUI work?! Hope you managed to do what you needed xx

Anna - hope you're feeling better

And you Zuri, fingers crossed it's all a good sign and worth it eh?

Shorty - sounds like things are coming along brilliantly, so please for you hun

Hello to every one else, gotta dash otherwise I will be late for acu

LadyV xxxx


----------



## sunshineamsterdam

Thank you!!
Good luck & chat soon 
ix


----------



## H&amp;P

ladyverte said:


> Tracey - I'm intrigued how the mechanics of home IUI work?! Hope you managed to do what you needed xx


from experience , a pot, a syringe and hey ho away you go........ so romantic this making babies isn't it.....

LV - enjoy acu 

Leola - so sorry DH is making your hormonal rages even worse (though even without the progesterone I would still have been fuming), I have no advice, my DH used to do it but only with certain friends and we don't see them any more, I think the car, peaks and dog sound like the perfect antidote  How come you always have boys staying with you (if you don't mind me asking)?

Shortie - have I said how good it is to have you back, you make me giggle 

Right 5 minute break over gotta dash


----------



## Züri

Afternoon girls 

Leola I am so sorry your husband is being a [email protected] but I havecome to the conclusion they all are  I had a major rant about mine just after EC due to boozing etc. 

shortie you and scottie are a comedy duo  glad it's all going well. Fingers crossed for Saturday 

Tracey hope the home IUI works. Suppose we forget how stressful it is on the men folk too xxx

sorry on iPhone and can't read back to remember any other personals

as for me. Well....... I am currently in hospital for a week hooked up to various drips. Broke down in hysterical tears at my doctors and after another scan discovered more fluid and now on my lungs - prob whyi am struggling to breathe then! So anyway finally im taken seriously and am where I should be. When I was checking in I was asking the lady if my insurance was ok due to this being a private hospital and the problems i had last time, was worried they 
may not treat me as it is IVF based. Anyway she said of course it's all ok you're pregnant so are covered. I replied 'oh am I?' she looked at me in horror went very red mumbled and changed subject! Still won't know until Saturday when they do a blood test. Suppose they have to assume I am re what treatment they can give me

anyway so that's the daily drama from me! 

Will keep you all posted xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Flippin heck Z love   , I am glad they have admitted you as at least you can now get better. Sometimes it takes a drama to make a dream come true


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - blimey! Glad you are being looked after at last


----------



## shortie66

Zuri fecking hell hunny u dont do things by halves by do you   So sorry u are suffering but      winging their way to you     



Miranda7 said:


> Hey, fanny face!
> 
> Glad it's all going well out there, bird.


Thought i had shaved my tasche sufficently before coming out, obviously not


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri - Thank god they have now got their act together and you are where you should be, hope as it is a private hospital they are looking after you well. If not warn them the team PR gang will be over there in an instant.


----------



## fluffy jumper

DRIVER225 said:


> ladyverte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tracey - I'm intrigued how the mechanics of home IUI work?! Hope you managed to do what you needed xx
> 
> 
> 
> from experience , a pot, a syringe and hey ho away you go........ so romantic this making babies isn't it.....
Click to expand...

Driver, you have it spot on.

Zuri. Lucky you made a fuss. I hope you get better quickly.

off out tonight for a Thai meal for a friends birthday, then back at the same restaurant tomorrow for my brothers birthday.


----------



## Züri

We have tried the turkey basting method at home too. Hubby was convinced he wasn't shooting far enough


----------



## shortie66

Zuri ur poor hubby 

Tracey enjoy thai meal out, think im gonna have beef goulash again  

Driver i've got my   ready for doctor bashing


----------



## Ourturn

I have a sore throat and have come down with a high temperature...pants!


----------



## H&amp;P

Same reason for turkey basting here my DH said as he doesn't have many and they are particularly lazy his boys needed all the help they could get, and who said romance was dead 



traceymohair said:


> off out tonight for a Thai meal for a friends birthday, then back at the same restaurant tomorrow for my brothers birthday.


 we are off for Thai tomorrow as well and then comedy club.

Anna - , get wrapped up at home and look after yourself, do you have a break over this weekend?


----------



## Jal

Zuri - so sorry you are not well but I'm gald you are being looked after and I really believe it is ultimately a good sign   

May have to try the turkey baster - know someone who tried it and got their BFP   Good luck Tracey

Natalie - so very sorry to hear your news   

Anne - V exciting news re: your nxt cycle!!!

Sorry have been reading but can't think back, but know there is lots going on so good luck to all in the middle of tx and love to all  

AFM - just about picking myself up from BFN, haven't even discussed nxt steps yet (for me it is still a NEVER AGAIN) but don't think DP feels the same but as we all know they get the easy part with minimum change to their lifestyle eh Leola!! Will get round to booking follow up nxt week, may well try and see if I can get lap and hysteroscopy paid for (NHS or healthcare) and pray for the miracle after a 'spring clean'.

Hope you all have a very Happy Easter!!

Will be hitting refresh constantly on Saturday Zuri!!

J x


----------



## mag108

Zuri: You poor love! Bout time they bloomin well took care of you X get well soon x

Driver: sorry about the man troubles, there really is no excuse for it. X

finally got in the garden today for a few hours.
Got a price for private hysteroscopy locally upwards of £3000.
uumh.


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - flippin heck   It would be cheaper to have it done in athens even with flights and a hotel! I hope you can get in more quickly with the nhs locally.  Shame you can't have it done in shropshire on the nhs..you'd be seen within a month.

Jal - ask your doc you may only need a hystroscopy, not a lap too  

Driver - I am off until Tuesday. Actually feeling better now, strange.

Penny emailed me back saying that in most cases they find problems in the uterus as a result of C but not always. So I guess my infection has not caused any damage that way...though I suspect its the cause of my immune issues and miscarriages.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Hope ur all having a nice good friday?    No idea what we are going to do here today   Probably look round more shops and eat more food me thinks.    

Zuri hope ur feeling better this morning   

Jal


----------



## laurab

Morning!

Shortie - Do you know how your embie babies are doing?  

Zuri - Lovely to chat to you last nigth.. hope you got some sleep.  

So apart from eating loads of thai food ( my fav so jealous) whats everyone doing with there 4 days off?


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Just wanted to bob on and say Happy Easter to everyone  

Shortie - Good luck for ET tomoz my lovely xxx

Zuri & Jal   

Laura - I am doing a Thai themed "Come Dine With Me" night tonight..
Bellinis
Tempura Seafood
Thai Green Chicken Curry accompanied by Phad Thai Noodles
Trio of desserts - inividual mini lemon cheesecake, individual mini apple & pear crumbles, and fresh lychees
Coffee & Liquors

Have a good few days off my lovelies


----------



## laurab

your not actually gonna be on come dine with me?? mmmmm thai!


----------



## mag108

swinny! My you have been a busy girl, sounds delish! Have a fab night X


----------



## IzziLu

Quiet on here today - everyone's obviously busy having a great Good Friday  

Mmmmm Thai sounds lovely Swinny   Hope it's gone down well!

Zuri - so glad you're finally being looked after properly and sounds like all the 'pros' seem to see your symptoms as positive (despite the obvious discomfort) Hope you're feeling better now. All the luck in the world for your test tomorrow          

Shortie - hope you've had a great day shopping and eating, sounds perfect to me   Pmsl about the confusion at the chemist   Looking forward to hearing your news tomorrow, hope all goes smoothly     

AnnaSb - hope you're feeling better today     

Mag - £3000   Hope you can find a suitable alternative.

Jal -    

Leola -   I'd be fuming too and I seem to get off lightly as far as hormones are concerned.  Hope the me-time with your pup helped  

Had a giggle about the whole turkey baster conversation - amazing what we put ourselves through really    

Speaking of which I'm just about to sort out my hidden C test - think I'm going for the squeezed tampon method - yuk  

Happy Easter everyone and love to you all  

IzziLu xXx

PS Driver - AF?


----------



## laurab

where are you all??/

Ive just been out for thai with a mate.   yum.


----------



## popsi

i am here... but had a few glasses of wine


----------



## laurab

I had a bottle of fizz before i went out an another there.   My turn for lay in tom!!


----------



## popsi

lol... any rum tonight ??


----------



## shortie66

Im here too!     

Had a couple of jd's to steady the old nerves for tomorrow.  On wagon from tomorrow and hopefully for the following 9 months      

Still undecided about how many even tho i have had loads of advice from everyone, thank you all so much   

Just a couple of scottieism for you 

"There was one of my pubes in the sample, but there was NO WAY i was fishing that out"    

"I was stressed enough knocking one out for fertilising the eggs, i cant be stressed about deciding how many were gonna have put back


----------



## Züri

Good luck today shortie xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

I have had the most crap nights sleep ever   Even dreamt that i had been txtd pictures of my embies   It is 8.20 here so only 2 hours to go.  Bit shaky and scared but so so hopeful     

Zuri hope ur feeling a bit better now ur getting some treatment sweetheart      Is it official results day for you today


----------



## Züri

I'm feeling very hopeful for you shortie. Keep as calm as you can be xx it's all going to be brilliant I can sense it 

yes results today. Been and took blood this morning as always it took several painful attempts my nurse has refused to do it again in the morning 

still feeling ill. It really isn't a nice thing OHSS and I am praying for a singleton if I am pregnant. Can't cope with being here for another three weeks feeling like this. I am sure once I am better I will feel differently but it certainly takes the shine off things. Had all these thoughts how me and hubby would react if we get a positive. At the moment I feel so poorly I am unsure if I can muster any excitement if we get a positive

wilk be back later with news


----------



## shortie66

sweetie pie, hope u feel better soon            for some brilliant news 

Just had my 2 snatch pills   another 10mins lie down then in the shower i go


----------



## Miranda7

shortie66 said:


> Im here too!
> 
> Just a couple of scottieism for you
> 
> "There was one of my pubes in the sample, but there was NO WAY i was fishing that out"
> 
> "I was stressed enough knocking one out for fertilising the eggs, i cant be stressed about deciding how many were gonna have put back


----------



## IzziLu

Morning Zuri, Mir, Shortie (if you're still here)

It's no wonder you had a bad night's sleep last night Shortie with all the excitement and anticipation. All your news has been so positive and I've got a really good feeling about today for you - hope you don't have too much difficulty making that choice between 2 & 3 when the time comes!             
Btw Scottie   

Zuri that was quick work taking your blood this morning, did they say how long before you get the result?   Good luck      I'm sure once you get that positive result it will break through how you're feeling and you'll be ecstatic  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## shortie66

Thanx Izzi    Im still here all showered and eating my brekkie


----------



## IzziLu

Mmmm brekkie Shortie, I woke up starving this morning for some reason, just off to do some bacon, mushies and toms myself  Will be thinking of you and Zuri so much today and looking forward to updates


----------



## shortie66

Izzi Ooooo proper bacon    Have missed my bacon and sausage    

Oh well here goes      

Good luck zuri


----------



## Lilly7

Ladies, thank you so much for all the moral support about my irresponsible DP! 

AnnaSB, definitely a good idea to show him some studies. Do you know of any good ones? Otherwise I'll look on google and see what I come up with. That's amazing about the guy you know with low sc! I'll share it with DP in the hope that it will inspire him!

Shortie,     Not long now!!!  Good luck!!! 

Driver, Any sign of AF yet? Mine has just arrived nearly a week after my last dose of prg!
DP and I look after teenagers who have social and behavior difficulties. They go to a specialist college and live with us during term time . . which means that we work all wknds and evenings when the lads are with us . . it is possible for me to get away for a few hours sometimes but arranging well in advance can be a bit tricky as I never know what's round the corner. 

Zuri, I can well imagine that OHSS is horrendous! YOu must be so uncomfortable and fed up! Poor you. I do hope you feel better before to long. 

Hi Anne, Tracey, Pops, Jal, RC, Izzilu, Mag, Laurab, Swinny, Popsi, Miranda, Malini and everyone else.  

More from me later.

x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies   

Thank you all so much for your kind words, texts and pms - Team PR really is the best      . We are off to visit Mum and Grandad so will be without much access til Wednesday    

Zuri                for good news today.

Shortie -             for ET today.

Love and            to everyone.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Hello….are you all still talking to me?  

Sorry for disappearing, but to be honest I just couldn’t cope and needed time to try and sort myself out.  Thank you for the PMs and texts, you are wonderful girls.  

I haven’t really been reading FF, have dipped in and out a couple of times but that’s it.  Big hugs to those that have had sad news…Spuds, Jal, Nikki sorry if I have missed anyone.  

RC I’m sorry you are feeling so low, I really hope that you can beat this, enjoy the easter break and just think not even a term before you go onto maternity leave.  

Zuri OHSS what a b*gger, I hope you feel better soon now you are in the right place. Fingers crossed for good news.  

Shortie I pray that this is your turn    

Popsi, I hope your princess is settling in well and you are enjoying being a mummy.    


AFM I did have some sort of meltdown and admitted to the doctor that I need support. He was really good and it seems that as soon as I spoke to him and told DH I began to feel a bit better.  Bertie the cat has never come home but the kittens (Henry and Florence) are adorable and have helped to heal a broken heart.  As for my dad he had his biopsy and doesn’t have to go back for an appt until the end of April so I am hoping that this means good news.

I have started stimming 150 pergavaris and 300 gonal F and go for my first scan on Monday morning.  I have Intralipds and IVIG next week on Weds and Fri so it’s all systems go.  I told dh that I didn’t think I had the strength to go through with this cycle and the potential failure. So we have worked out a plan…I don’t think of the big picture but just take each day at a time.  I can’t think of the end result or I go into a panic!

I feel stupid for feeling like this as you are all so strong and brave.  Plenty of you have gone through far worse and don’t crumble. I feel very selfish and I’m sorry for not supporting you all recently.  

So much love to you all    
Donkey xx


----------



## Züri

Donkey absolutely no reason to apologise and feel bad. We all need time out at times to heal and when youare ready we are all here for you. So sorry you have had such a sad time and praying this cycle is the one. I also took each day as it came this time round. Refused to think of the bigger picture. I had lots of distractions like my mum visiting and it really helped. Unfortunately the current distraction is a painful one 

I also took pergoveris this time and had a much better response - did you take this last time? Mine was a mix of pergoveris and gonal F too

hope your dads results come back ok and that you slowly start to feel on the mend xx

shortie thinking of you xxx

sat here in a mixture of pain and anxiety waiting on my doc and the results. The pain seems to be dulling it for me but my poor husband is a bit tense

will log on as soon as I know and have had chance to digest either way

x


----------



## Züri

Doc's just walked in and gave us thumbs up  

5 years and here we are, another long 8 weeks to safety

levels a day earlier than OTD were 103 so he thinks it's a singleton - will have a scan in 10 days

right got to get guzzling so i can get home otherwise being drained tomorrow

xx


----------



## popsi

just a quick one as mega busy 

wooooo hooooo zuri.. you have only gone and done it lady xxxxx congratulations to you, now look after yourself honey xxx

love to you all and HAPPY EASTER ! xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Wooo hooooooooo feckin hell Zuri well done girl       OMG how exciting       get drinking woman     

Donks so lovely to see you back sweetheart.      Please darling do not feel ashamed or embarassed for having a meltdown or struggling, its happens to the best of us. And yes it is amazing that when we keep it hidden inside its harder but once we share our thoughts and emotions it relieves the pressures inside our head. So sorry that Bertie has not come home yet, but please do not give up hope.       Good look for this cycle sweetie, just one little day at a time eh       

Well as for me im pupo for the first time in 2 years      We have 2 hatching blasts on board      We also have another 2 hatching blasts and 2 expanding blasts so we should get at least 2 frosties.  Must admit i was undecided until the very last minute but stepan was quite insistent that we had the best grades i had the best lining etc etc. So we went for 2, just hope and pray now that i have done the right thing. BUT it feels right and thats all that matters. WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO i have 2 little easter chicklets on board, im feeling so happy at this moment (for a change    )


----------



## shortie66

And donks hunny, sometimes its hard enough to support ourselves without feeling like we have to be a support to everyone else as well hunny, so you certainly do not come across as selfish/silly/stupid. Be told girl      P.S. WELCOME BACK


----------



## Züri

WOo hoo shortie congrats on being PUPO - Easter is a good sign!!!  x


----------



## shortie66

Hope so hunny      How u feeling? Shocked i bet?


----------



## laurab

Woo Hooo what great news to log on too!!


Zuri - I dont realy think the numbers mean too much this early... lets se what they are in 2 days time then I'll let you have my expert medical advice!!   Congrats sweetie... not a shock though I was pretty sure.   

Shortie- I think thats a good decision. Wow 2 blasts and 4 more blasts just sitting there for next time... possibly 3 lots of twins!! Hope you got a big house!!   Whats are we calling them? Something eastery I think?

AFM - All ok, tim had the gang this morning o I'm about to start the clean up mission!! I went out for a delicious Thai last night with my frined, was scrummy.


----------



## Züri

so today is 13 days past EC (not counting egg collection day) is 103 low? Had hubby on FF searching threads looking  he's just gone out to scream and cry as it's a bit hard in the hospital room

feeling shocked and a bit dazed if i am honest


----------



## laurab

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

Looks pretty high to me!


----------



## IzziLu

Ooooh I'm so excited, way to go Zuri        I think we all knew it was looking good for you but lovely to have it confirmed, now just look after yourself, get out of that hospital as soon as you can and enjoy it   

And Shortie, yipee PUPO lady        Two chicky eggs on board and four lined up as possible frosties, no wonder you're feeling so happy. Sending you lots of these      and   for the next fortnight   

 Laura - lots of chat about Thai on here in the last couple of days, I might have to talk DH into a takeaway tonight, not that he'll need much persuading    

Love to all  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quick one to say:

wooohooooooooo! Zuri!    sooooo happy for you, though sorry that you are having to go through being ill too, hope you are soon much, much better and able to enjoy your special news! fantastic!     103 sounds fab to me, you really shouldn't worry  - mine was 97 on day 15po (and think Mira's was 107 on day 14po) am sure yours will have doubled by then   

Shortie - yayyyyyyyy!!! so happy for you  - you have both done brilliantly and I have the *best* feeling for you    - 2   blasts on board and 2 sets to go back for really is quite rare for Reprofit (as they only aim for 7-8 eggs - I was lucky to get one!) they must be super-duper embies! Did they give you a decent-size towel to cover your fluffy bits?  when do you fly home? 

Lots of love to everybody else - Happy Easter!


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo Zuri congratulations on your BFP...fantastic news x

SHortie    congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Had my little nap and just getting ready for tea on our last night here     Must admit i cannot wait to get home and see my furbaby i have missed him soooooo much  

Steph - yes i had the biggest sheet ever. Like you stepan has told me i will get pregnant    Told us we had the best embryos tey had seen in the lab in ages, scottie swimmers were very good quality, lining is perfect, transfer was very easy etc etc. I reckon he probably says that to everyone tho     We will see, i am obviously hopeful, feel like i am in a bubble at the mo, never been so close before.   

Zuri are you still up on that cloud    Hope ur dh has had a good scream   

Thanks everyone for all ur your good wishes and      i will try my best to keep a strong hold of them


----------



## Donkey

Zuri wonderful, wonderful news !!!  Now rest and I hope you feel better soon  

Shortie congratulations to you too, how exciting being PUPO for the first time.  

Thank you both for your lovely words of support and friendship  

xxxx


----------



## almond

Just a really quick one to say big congrats to Zuri, I really hope you feel better soon and I guess it's hard to feel too enthusiastic when you feel as ill as you do but we will all be enthusiastic for you! Fantastic news, and shows how right you were to wait until you felt ready x

And also to shortie - wow wow wow! my phone wouldnt let me post to you on ** but I have been following whats been going on and keeping everything crossed      

And   to Donkey, and lovely to see you posting
xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening ladies

Zuri - fabulous news and worth all the pain!  Hope you feel better soon and able to celebrate your BFP xx

Shortie - you sound so positive - its great to hear!

Donkey - I haven't been around on this thread for that long so we don't know each other well yet, but I have felt like you - that I can't keep going, and in awe of some of the girls on here that have been through so much.  This IF business is really tough for us all though.  I hope this cycle is the one for you.

RC - hope you enjoyed your break

Swinny - how was the Come Dine with Me extravaganza?

Tracey - is the [email protected] over for this month?  Ours isn't yet - struggling a bit to make the effort now...  I haven't been using an ovulation monitor on previous months - do you?  Hoping this months tracking will bring some answers about my wonky cycle.

Leola - I empathise with your rant.  My DH has started on the tobacco again and has been knocking back the red wine.  I have told him to stop but he keeps pointing out that there is nothing wrong with his sperm.  True, but I have equally pointed out that my eggs need all the help they can get.  Men - they are useless and selfish sometimes.

Hello to everyone else - hope you are enjoying your Easters and munching on lots of chocolate

AFM- day 19 scan yesterday - follicle now 18mm and still no ovulation.  Back in tomorrow AM.  LH was 4.5 - bit low, I think.  Feel a bit confused as haven't been able to speak to one of the consults yet so don't know what can be done about all this.  Anyone else had experience of late ovulation?  Also feeling quite low at the moment.  Two friends had babies in the last fortnight and seen one of my friends today who is having a caesarian on Thursday.  Love her loads, but really hurts to see her bump.  Just so fed up of waiting for it to be my turn.

Louise x


----------



## purple72

Evening ladies!!

Firstly WOOOHOOOOOO CONGRATS ZURI on being preggers, welcome to the club!!!! Big hugs and hope you feel better soon so pleased for you!!

Shorts, so pleased you are PUPO sweetie! Rest up and safe journey home tomorrow! Big hugs

Donks sweetie Welcome back, Of course we are still talking to you!!! Don't worry about posting or not, we are here when you need us, that's how this PR thread seems to work!

AFM I'm good bump is getting big, had lovely day today looking at prams etc, bought a few mat tops and some trousers   then went for a lovely nando's so feeling like a very happy bunny!

Had tough journey to Scotland on Wednesday as the snow was just horrendous but made it there and back safely! 

Big hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Donks thats what friends are for sweetheart     Is actually 3rd time pupo for me   sorry if my msg has confused everyone (1st time own eggs ivf 2nd time didnt even get to ec so iui crap tubes so no chance   ) but feels like the first time iykwim    

Louises purps almond thank you all     

Zuri congrats again sweetheart, rest up, drink plenty and eat loads


----------



## Miranda7

Hooooray! Well done Zuri and Shortie!

Donks - sorry you've been feeling like hiding. Big cuddles. And welcome back.


----------



## purple72

Heu Mir,

Anyone heard from Nix? xxx


----------



## laurab

We seem to be missing quite a few of our gang...

Ally, Pix, Nix, fishy... where are you??


----------



## purple72

YEs quite a few gone AWOL but if I'm not mistaken Nix is cycling at the Mo x


----------



## shortie66

Heard from nix a fews days ago but not heard anything since. Hope ur ok our nix        

Am currently eating crinkle cut bacon flavoured crisps trying to pass the time (any excuse to stuff my face), cant wait to get home now


----------



## purple72

Not long now kate hunny and you and your precious cargo will be home safely xxxx


----------



## shortie66

I know hun, i need a proper bacon and sausage sarnie! And some decent chocolate and crisps


----------



## purple72

Just no soft eggs for you now as you are PUPO so have to go by the rules and that means all eggs have to be thoroughly cooked hard (white's and yolks) I've been gagging for a paoched egg for the last 14 weeks!!


----------



## Kittycat104

When are you coming home, Shortie?


----------



## shortie66

I know purps and no pate either   anything else i should or shouldnt be doing please let me know, been so long since i been here i forgot everything    

Louise we fly back to stanstead tomoz evening, stay at hotel overnight, then drive home monday morning. Back working cafe tuesday morning and got buffet to do as well. My bf coming to help me as well tho thankfully


----------



## purple72

No blue cheese no alcohol,no shellfish unless you can ensure thoroughly cooked, must take your vits, lot's of water, as little caffeine as possible, think that's it, the only thing I've missed is the eggs   everything else has been fine.

Safe travels my sweet now go to bed, it's been a long day for you and your babies! 

Night night hunny

Night louise sweetie 

Sxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Night purps.

Safe journey home, shortie 

xx


----------



## popsi

hiya my lovely girlies

i am still here.. but i agree we are missing too many of our lovely ladies at the moment which makes me sad xx

kate... you will be pleased to know that during the next nine months I am going to take it on my self to eat and drink everything you are not allowed to have... hope this helps you     

purps.. hiya lovely how are you... we need to see some bump pics now on ** maybe xxxx

louise.. hiya xxxx

laura... enjoy the zoo darling xxx

mir... hope your doing ok with the new job xxx

donkey ..    


love to eeryone else... sorry for no more personals been out tonight for a meal with my mum DH and our princess and had a few drinks        xxxxxx

ps/.....nix is cycling at the moment xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Ooooo i cant wait to get home to good old england. Might be sh1te weather but it really is home    

Popsi i knew i could rely on you to consume my alcohol intake for me     TBH you are very welcome to the blue cheese and shellfish uuuugghhhhhhh tho i will miss the pate and the soft eggs   

Purps yes i am on my vits lots of water and i only drink decaf tea and coffee anyway and even then just one or two cups a day  

Still finding it hard to believe i am PUPO     Been a long time coming, from the moment we started ttc we said we would never undergo any investigations if it did not work. We did. Then we would never try ivf. We did. We would never use donor eggs. We have. But to be honest although it has been hard at times getting my head round the emotional side, once the eggs were collected they became mine. Ane now hopefully we have two little ones snuggling in just about now (yes i've been googling, can you tell  )

Happy easter ladies, im off for a shower me thinks, then packing ready for home


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - I knew it! Congratulations!      That's a very healthy number. 

Shortie -congrats on being Pupo! What great quality embies you have there! 

Leola -I just googled after you posted. Will have another look and pm you.

Donks -the fact they are not seeing your Dad for a while sounds like good news   Good luck with this tx.

Nix - good luck hun      

Happy Easter everyone

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Zuri - yaaaaaayyyyy! Congrats chick-a-dee! That's lovely news, wishing you a speedy recovery and so you can get on with enjoying your pregnancy asap

Donkey - please don't feel bad honey, I'm just glad you're ok. Lovely to have you back

Shorty - I'll say it again , congrats to be PUPO! I reckon you definitely have twinnies on board

Louise - sorry to hear you're feeling low, this journey takes a lots out of us. Do something nice for yourself and have a lovely treat. I'm not too sure about low LH, have consulted Dr Google?

Laura - Ally and Pix are both having a break from FF at the mo. I think it's hard to hang around here when you're not sure what the next steps are. 

Happy Easter everyone! Let's hope all these chicklets on board get hatching. I've scoffed half a bag of Lindt choc eggs for breakfast and they are probably the bestest choccie ever! I went down to Brighton on Friday for a friend's house warming and partied like I did in my early 20s, must say I've felt better but had such a good night and I danced my little socks off. 

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning LV im gonna wait till the easter eggs are half price, buy loads, and stuff myself silly     Glad you had a good weekend.   

Morning Anna hope ur having a lovely easter sunday


----------



## fluffy jumper

Morning girls.

Zuri,  wonderful news darling.  I hope your OHSS eases soon and you can enjoy your news.

Shortie.     for your blasts.  Safe journey home.  How long will your 2ww be, shorter than normal I presume seeing as you have hatching blasts on board.
Purple forgot to add chocolate to the list - you aren't allowed to eat it when you are pg.

Only joking  


I had a little look for Nix's last posts.  She is currenty stimming but I don't think she has internet access all the time which is probably why she isn't posting.  If you are reading Nix  here is some   

Laura,  Glad you enjoyed your Thai, the fact that I had two in a row at the same restaurant didn't diminish my enjoyment.  It is our 10 year anniversary this week and I was remembering our honeymoon in Thailand where we had the most wonderful food.  I had prawns every single day
I am looking forward to seeing you next week.

Popsi.  has your little princess enjoyed any easter eggs - or is she too young yet?

Almond, and anyone else with an Iphone.   Do you always have trouble posting on ** - mine never seems to let me.

Louise.  Yes shagathon over for this month - thank god.  Next time I am not going to tell DH that we are doing the superovulation cycle.  Trouble is that means I will have to pretend to want sex for most of the month or he will guess.  

I have started using cyclogest from last night,  was told that I wouldn't need it until a positive pg test but it can't hurt can it?

Annasb and anyone else who has taken pred - did it make you have a funny taste in your mouth.  All day yesterday and since I took it this mornign I have had a horrible taste in the back of my mouth.  It goes while eating but returns as soon as I stop.  Don't anyone suggest I just continue eating.  I really don't want to put on weight while taking pred.  I have lost a few pounds recently and want to be slimmer when i go to Cyprus at the end of May not fatter (no i am not doing an IVF cycle in Cyprus).

LV.  glad you had a good time in Brighton. 

Donkey.  Welcome back. as the others have said don't feel guilty about your feelings.  There is nothing you can do about how you feel and everyone deals with things differently.  Good luck with this cycle.


----------



## mag108

Zuri: Wonderful news! Congrats. Really hope everything settles down for you now hun! X

Shortie: congrats on being PUPO!

Louise I hope you get some answers soon x

Morning and Happy Easter to everyone.

Today is 'dont get out of pj's' day.
Really looking forward to it and having a big sort out in the house
X


----------



## LV.

Heaps - big hugs honey. I really identify with how you feel. I'm so trying to be happy and not feel down but it's so hard planning tx alongside trying to ignore it and hope it goes away! Just wanted to give you a big hug and tell you you're not alone. We all know how it feels, lots of love and big cuddles


----------



## H&amp;P

Hope your all having a lovely Easter Sunday. Just a quickie before I go off to cook lunch as got all the In-laws descending on us this afternoon (can't complain really as they are bringing me cards and pressies  )

Zuri - so pleased to read your news   , hope the OHSS is getting better and you can come home soon.

Shortie - PUPO lady, hope you have a smooth flight home. When is OTD?

Donkey - welcome back, so sorry you have been feeling so low, I think you are coping the right way with thsi cycle, one day at a time, remind of this in about a month when I go into panic mode.     

Leola - Our AF's were definately on holiday together as mine arrived yesterday morning as well, never had such bad stomach cramps though still got them today, so i am now on day 2 of taking OCP for 21 days then hopefully another AF and we are off. Sounds like you have a very busy life, must be very fulfilling but also very stressful

Heaps - looking forward to giving you a big hug in just over  week. Hope your consultation goes well and you come up with a plan that is comfortable for you all.    

Right better dash and make lunch. Love to all.


----------



## shortie66

Stepan gave me otd of 16th april     Sure i can test before then tho. Thing is really dont wanna do hpt   anyone know how many days after a 5 day blast i can get a hcg beta done       Advice greatly appreciated.

Tracey ur post re no chocolate allowed almost made me wet myself     

Driver heaps lv mag and everyone having a rough time        for you all darlings.


----------



## shortie66

Or shall i just test every day with a hpt say from next friday


----------



## purple72

The Lister test 14 days after EC so 9 days after a 5 day transfer, so that will be a week on monday! but that's extra early so if I was you I'd start testing daily from Monday 12th for at least 2 or 3 days. 

That's if you can last for that long   

I think next Friday is a little bit too early but who knows, If both embies have snuggled in you may get high enough HCG. Just be prepared that even if successful you may not get a positive till the monday (at the earliest ) xxxxx


----------



## mag108

Donkey: I forgot to say welcome back to you. Sorry you have been feeling down. You have had so much on your plate. Glad that there is better news on your Dad. I wish you all the best for this cycle. You shouldnt feel selfish for not supporting us! We all now what its like and you just do what you need to do. One day at a time makes so much sense. It is an incredibly difficult journey when you factor in the immunes treatment too. It takes so much mental and emotional energy its little surprise you feel you have nothing to give.

I dont think any of us really post much about how this IF business makes us feel. I dont feel strong or brave I just feel desperate to be honest. Dragged myself through work these last 4mths and pretty much dragged myself to everything else, appts, immune tx, meeting with friends. (apart from the very odd friend whom I am delighted to see, Swinny and a few others). I dont call my family much, I rarely organise to do anything socially that requires much planning. I hide away. Every now and then I take a peek out and test the water but the pain of IF follows no pattern, some days I am up for a challenge, some days I want to curl up and be in bed. Generally I spend ALOT more time on my own or with DH cos that seems to be the safest place. I find the whole journey overwhelming when you add in all the immunes stuff too. I almost had several meltdowns these last few months (thinking I was cycling now actually, but that has had to be cancelled). So go safely Donkey on this journey. Cut yourself lots of slack and try and be kind and gentle to yourself.

Heaps; xx to you too


----------



## fluffy jumper

Mags


----------



## mag108

thanks Tracey, hope that bad taste goes from your mouth!


----------



## Züri

Just an update. I have had 1 and a half days of helish pain and discomfort with this OHSS. It is so awful wouldn't wish it on anyone. I started getting panic attacks as I couldn't breathe and the nurses just shrugged their shoulders. Eventually they gave me oxygen. Anyway good news is my  doctor finally turned up at 4pm and took me straight down to drain the fluid. I am now 3 litres less fluid and what a difference. Instant relief. I can breathe, smile and sit up again and most of all let our news sink in. Just hope more fluid doesn't come back and I can go home soon

Mags massive hugs for you you have had such a rough time and my heart really goes out to you along with Donkey

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - never had that, but is there anychance you could be pg? 

Mag - you have pretty much descibed how I feel too  

Zuri - what a nightmare  

Hope you are all having a good easter.

Been on a baking, cooking and cleaning marathon. Today is the 1st time I have had normal energy levels since the ga on Wednesday. 
Re the hysterocopy..had some bright red bleeding on Wednesday then nothing. Then yesteday and today have had brown discharge..do you think this is af or down to the hysteroscopy? 
Been a little naughty and had wine with lunch, but won't be taking 2nd antib until later so figured once would do no harm.

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Mags hunny    you are right in that we do not often talk about how IF affects us, but from reading yours and Donkeys posts along with others in the past it seems we all go through times when we feel so overwhelmed by IF and this journey! I know I've been blessed and I am thankful everyday that I have been so lucky, but over the past 6 years I too have felt just as you do. Just try and hang on to the fact that things will get better and we are all here for you ladies who are struggling. Even without verbalising your emotions we do all truelly understand and empathise with you   

Zuri what a rough time you're having   

Tracey hope the shagathon was successful hunny and no the cyclogest will not do ANY harm ;o)

AnnaSB big hugs hunny and I think you deserve your wine with lunch xxx

Happy easter ladies xxx


----------



## Donkey

Thank you ALL for your lovely welcome back words.  Mags you made me   , I know you all understand how I feel but mags you articulated it so well.   to you too.  I too don't make any plans or socialise much, as home and dh is the safest place.
Heaps, Lv, mags and to you all  

Zuri I'm so gal dyou are feeling better and can enjoy your wonderful news.

Shortie I don;t know about test dates as I've always held out til OTD.  However this time I'm going to test the trigger out and carry on testing because of immune tx and more IVIG / intralipds.  It would be wonderful to surprise dh with a 'darling I'm pregnant' but 7ys of IF sort of takes the romance out of it dosen't it?  

I have my first scan in the morning, day 6.  I'm hoping there has been some action I've had some aches so we shall see.

Zuri this is my first time on pergaveris but I had gonal F on my first cycle.  I got my best response on that cycle but was that the gonal F or the fact that my poor little ovaries weren't so tired?  

Been to the allotment, back for a shower and off to my parents for Sunday roast.  Happy Easter girlies

xxxx


----------



## Züri

Donkey my first cycle was a mix of gonal f and menopur - this time gonal F and Pergoveris and I got more eggs and they seemed better embryos too

wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Anna - baking - yum!  What did you cook?

Zuri - glad you are feeling better - hopefully now you can have a BFP celebration.  When can you go home?

Mags - you described the miserableness of IF so well.  It is just so rubbish.  Not quite so articulate, but its how I feel!

Shortie - you should be mid journey now - here's to the 2ww!

Driver - how was lunch?  I cooked roast duck (half price in Sainsburys!) tonight - very nice.

Heaps - nothing I can say to make it better, other than I know how you feel  

Tracey - what is pred?

LV - I love Lindt chocolate too - have you tried the bunnies and kittens?  I am off to track down half price eggs in Hotel Chocolat tomorrow!

AFM - day 21 scan today and have finally ovulated!  Dr thought it was yesterday, so had to come home and finish off the [email protected]  Now have to wait for AF to arrive and progesterone test.  Spent afternoon in Richmond Park - so nice to feel the sunshine.

Louise x


----------



## Ourturn

Louise - dairy free stuff..apple cake which is ok, but the lime, coconut & macadamia cake was really good (bill granger).  Yeah for ovulating!

x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Louises enjoy your shagathon.  did the Dr say what late ovulation means?  Pred is prednisolone - a steroid to reduce high NK cells which I have.

Anna. I suppose I could be pg but doubtful with my 44 year old eggs. I don't want to get my hopes up.  Then again, I wonder every month even when I haven't taken any fertility drugs.

I also have a really bad low back ache which I get quite often when I wake up in the morning, it drives to me get out of bed.  Not just this cycle but most months for about a week.

Zuri, I'm glad they finally drained your fluid.  I wonder why they didn't do that before.  here are some  again for you


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi to everybody, I have been in Ireland for a couple of weeks so haven't been online. 

Donkey and Mags - I am so sorry for how you feel, I totally understand. IF leaves you feeling like a ghost drifting through life.

Zuri - big congrats! Well done

I am posting today because I have just done a HPT and it's positive. Some of you may know as I was posting about it but my cycle was late last month (which I had put down to DHEA). I couldn't face doing a HTP as I couldn't bear the disappointment, then I had a light bleed (which lasted about a day) so assumed this was my period. However during the last week or so I had been feeling quite sick, I got back from Ireland last night and decided to test this morning. 

Firstly, there is a part of me that didn't want to post, because I know myself how painful it can be hearing about others BFP,s. But I also know that it can be encouraging to hear about one of us poor responders getting a positive.

I especially feel bad because myself and Driver were going through the same thing - and indeed our IF stories are very similar. I am very hopeful that your story will end happily.

The ironic thing is, I feel I cannot really get excited about this - as last year my joy when I got a natural BFP was dashed when I miscarried two days later. In fact during the last two weeks I have been suffering with the most awful depression. and I am still having lots of AF cramps, so I am not sure this will turn out. I cannot see my doctor until tomorrow so not even sure of what I should be doing.

As most of you know, we all get so used to disappointment after disappointment (I have also been out of work for a few weeks), it is hard to believe sometimes that things will end happily. 

However I am positive that I have actually managed to get pregnant at all. I am 38 and my last IVF which ended in a BFN, yielded only one egg. My FSH is 17, AMH 4.4 and my antral follicle count in February was only 4. 

The only thing that I have done differently is take DHEA (and get some wonderful support from all you lovely ladies).


----------



## Züri

Siobhan wow thats amazing news! well done and of course post on here. News of natural miracles is amazing for this thread. I always found it sad when people posted BFPs with a sense of guilt but i now do understand that feeling although i still don't seem to believe it has happened to me yet

I also echo your worries re not getting hopes built up. I've never had a miscarriage to know as i have never got this far in 5 years but i am really not going to be able to let it sink in for a while either

But is is great news for you and i have everything crossed. See miracles do and can happen xx


----------



## SiobhanG

Zuri- Thank you so much. I am hoping that all the other PR's can get some hope from both our stories. 

Fingers x'ed for you too.

X


----------



## purple72

Siobhan hunny many Congratulations sweetie! So pleased for you!

Zuri hunny get better soon xxx


----------



## Trolley

Mag108 & Zuri- not been on here for a while as I've been enduring our 2nd and last IVF but thank you for your posts as they have made me  .  You have pretty much summed up how I am feeling at the moment.

Had 3 x day 2 embies transferred last Wednesday and instead of feeling positive I spend most of my days dreading a BFN.  SO many people I know are pregnant so I have become a recluse and am subsequently lonely and don't have the energy or inclination to socialise which is not me at all.

Sorry for the me post girls.

Hope you have all had a lovely Easter

Trolley


----------



## Spuds

Girls xxxxx so sorrynot posting much- still no Internet just phone Which imnot great at using as u can see lol xxx

wanted u to know am missing you all and wanted to get zuris result - blinkin brilliant news many many congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

loads of lo e to youall shortie 
mags tracey rc rh Popsi lv nix purps lj and all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Afternoon Ladies. x

Zuri, Woooo Hooooo! Congratulations!!! And I'm so glad that your starting to feel better. xxx

Shortie, Congrats on being PUPO!    

Siobhan, A big Congrats for you too.  

Driver, I'm so glad that AF has arrived for you too. Were you told to start the pill on day 1? I was told by a nurse to wait til day 5 but am not sure that this is what my consultant said. I'm on day 4 now so should start with the pill tomorrow. Fingers crossed we'll be having tx around the same time.     x

Donkey,    

Trolley,    

I have a couple of questions I wonder if anyone can help me.

As far as I remember my consultant said to start with the pill (Mycrogynon) on day 1 of bleeding but I wasn't 100% sure so called the clinic and spoke to the senior nurse who said to wait for day 5 so the lining had shed!? I'm now panicking that the nurse was wrong and that I should have started with it on day 1 after all and may have messed up this cycle. Can anyone tell me what day they started with the pill on

Secondly, if this cycle doesn't work I'm thinking more and more about going straight for donor egg. The only thing is that with DP's sperm it is likely that we will need to go for Embryo adoption. 
I would like to go to Reprofit if the time comes for donor eggs, but it doesn't look like they have many donor embryo's available. Does anyone know if they will allow a fresh cycle of donor eggs with donor sperm? As opposed to unused frozen embryo's left over from someone else's cycle?
Does anyone know more about embryo adoption and which overseas clinics are the best for this?

Love to everyone. x


----------



## mag108

leola
My clinics chart says start pill day 1-4 of period.

Siobhan: Thats wonderful news for you! I can imagine you are feeling cautious, but I hope you get to relax and enjoy to some degree... very happy for you!


----------



## SiobhanG

Leola

Thank you. I am trying to be positive but mostly just terrified of more disappointment. As far as I remember I started the pill on day 2 when preparing for treatment (but I think anything up to day 4-5 is ok)

Mags - Thanks as well

Driver - I am glad your AF came, so that you can get on with treatment. I am thinking of you a lot, our journeys have been very similar and I hope we both have a happy outcome.

Trolley- My heart is breaking for you. There have been so many times in the last year that I have felt so low I actually didn't think I could go on. My DH's best friend's girlfriend got pregnant and I am not sure how, but I managed to avoid her for the whole nine months, I just couldn't bear it. And you are right, I didn't realise how lonely we would feel with all this. I will say try and be positive but personally I am a very negative person and mostly I just try and see this whole thing as a battle, so I will say instead - keep fighting!
I will be keeping my fingers x'ed for you. 

To all of you - I know many of you are not religious (I'm not myself!) but my mum goes to mass everyday in Ireland and I have asked her to include all of you in her prayers.


----------



## Ourturn

Siobhan - congratulations!      So how far along are you? 8 weeks? Great news re the dhea..how long had you been taking it for? I take it you have stopped it now? 

Leola - don't know about embryo adoption, sorry.

Trolley - i know its hard but try to stay       

Sorry no more personals. My sore throat went away but I feel like I'm comming down with something. Still spotting with a bit of af pain, so think this has been an af, albeit la light one. Miraculous considering I thought my down regs were going to keep her away for 3 months. Just over 1 week into the antib's....really missing dairy! 

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening all  , thank you so much for my birthday messages, and am feeling very loved so thank you all from the bottom of my heart, had a lovely day just got back from cinema (had a quick shopping spree this morning, don't think monsoon knew what had hit it  ) and DH is cooking me a lasagna for tea so been thoroughly spoilt and thought I would just nip on to see how my lovely ladies are all doing.

Siobhan - So pleased for you that you have got that elusive BFP, and fully understand how cautious you are feeling as we have both been there before and know how short lived that feeling can be, I am so praying that this time is going to be so different for you.    

Leola - For me it was definately day 1 but I know protocols do vary from clinic to clinic    

Louise & Tracey - Hope you shagathon's do the trick    

Sorry girls gotta scoot being called for tea.


----------



## SiobhanG

Driver - I am glad you had a nice birthday. Well done on the shopping! Thanks for your lovely message. I am hoping that things go ok for you as well.

Sobroody - I think maybe about 7 weeks? I'm still a bit unsure as the DHEA messed my cycles up a bit - and I did get spotting a couple of weeks ago which I thought was a late (albeit very light) period. I do think I got pregnant because of the DHEA.

I am still very tentative as I have been having lots of cramps the whole way through.


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Back home at last day 3 of being pupo and not too sure what to think at the mo    Few twinges in tummy area but nothing more.

Siobhan congratulations sweetheart     

Zuri glad ur feeling a bit better     

Anna hope you feel better soon hun     

Glad u've had a lovely day Driver, have a few drinkies for me tonight        

Hello mag leola spuds trolley purps n everyone else.

Sorry my head has gone to mush


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Hope everyne had a lovely Easter, mine was busy with the s hit loads of housework and having the boys.
Feeling tired today .

Just wanted to say ...

Shorts- Lovely to have you home love - I know we've been in touch most days but I am so excited for you, I am   for some lovely news . 

Driver- Glad you had a lovely day hun  

Siobhan- Congratulations hun  

Donks- Hope today went fine and lovely to see you back    

Zuri- Once again hun, congrats, really pleased for you  

Purps- Hope you had a lovely trip  

Anna- Feel better soon love  

Love to everyone , have lovely evenings


----------



## fluffy jumper

Kate,  the trouble with the 2ww is that we are constantly aware of our tummies and twinges that you wouldnt notice ordinarily either feel like a good sign or a worry.  Someone who just had 5 day blasts put back at CRM today was told to test in 10 days.  

Siobhan.  Wonderful news on your BFP. I know how hard it is when you have experienced a MC but I hope you manage to relax soon. You should be able to get an early scan by now.  Have you done one of those digital tests which tells you how many weeks since conception?  I would ring your GP and beg them to send you for an early scan.  If not splash out on a private one to put your mind at rest. It is cruel that this IF lark takes away that simple joy of finding you are pregnant and assuming all will be well.

Driver.  I'm glad you had a good birthday.  Enjoy your dinner.

Anna.  Does the no diary thing mean you can't have easter eggs?

I think I might be going a little mad but after my 40 days without choclate I still haven't had any.  I thought that since I am not craving it it would be silly to make myself have some and go back to being an adict.  I feel very virtuous.

Hi Anne.  A nice early night for you then.

Leola.  Sorry I can't help you on the pill question, I have never had to take it.


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Welcome home shortie!  I hope you are looking after yourself.  

Shiobhan…fantastic news.  Please don’t feel guilty about posting, you too have suffered with IF and we all relish your good news.  

Loela I think I started my pill on day 2  

Hi Anne I hope you had a good weekend with the boys.  Not long ‘til your tx now?  

Driver, I’m glad you had a lovely birthday with some retail therapy.  

Anna I hope the dairy free diet works with the antibiotics and you get the all clear.    If this cycle fails then I am going to do the hidden C test too.

Trolley I totally understand  

Jersey you sound very happy and excited, I hope you settle in soon.  

Tracy I’m very impressed!!!  

AFM the scan went as well as expected.  I have 4 follies on my right plus some very small ones and some very small ones on my left.  However I have two cysts 4.5x4  and 4x3.5 on my left ovary.  Back on Thursday morning.  I have to say that I was very apprehensive about Bourn Hall (NHS) as they seemed so rigid in their tx and are VERY anti immunes.  However the nurses have been lovely, I’ve not seen the dr since my initial consult, and they have really looked after me.

Lots of love to you all

Donkey xxxx


----------



## laurab

Siobian - thats wonderful news. I'll be keeping everything crossed fr you. See your GP tom and play on the light bleeding and s/he should get you sorted for a nice wee early scan.  

Tracey - when do you tst after your shagathon? 

Zuri - how you feeling? Next Hcg tom?

Donky - welcome back.   I went to see Bourne hall, i really liked the dr and they had loads of cakes too.. do they still do the cakes thing??

shortie - Twinges are good.  

Sorry not posting much, I ma reading but my laptop is well... crap.... BUT i;ve just bought myself a very fancy pants apple mac... i'm just abot to tidy up and then I will be getting the lovely shiney thing out of its box and wil be able to keep up properly...


----------



## shortie66

Donks dont worry bout the cysts hunny, dont think they make any difference i've had em on all my cycles even this one.       cmon follies grow for our lovely donks     

Tracey thanx for the pointer on the 10 days    Dont worry about not eating the chocolate cos im eating enough for both of us   

Laura woooo hooo posh bird, did you have a nice time at the zoo   Pics please   

Anne good to be home too hunny    are you back at work tomoz?   

Scottie has done all washing and tidying and is now on poo clearance   hopefully for the next 9 months


----------



## Züri

welcome home shortie

good luck with your next scans donkey all sounding good

laura enjoy your shiny mac, hubby popped in and bought me a new macbook on way into hospital as we knew i'd be in for a while, my old one is on its last legs  no more HCG tests for me it seems, just a scan sometime next week. think nurses refusing to take any more blood as it takes them 3 attempts each time

the fluid is coming back too 

hi everyone else will do proper personals tomorrow

night xx


----------



## shortie66

Oh zuri       will they drain it off again for you sweetheart


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - twinges are good     Scottie needs to give my dh some lessons! 

Tracey - I can't have milk chocolate my fave but I can have dark chocolate..hotel chocolat stuff is dairy free. DH bought me a dark chilli chocolate egg bless him.  I only have a little because I'm not as keen. They do some fruit covered in dark chocolate which is quite nice. Very impressed you have given it up! I should be off it completely as its bad for raising cytokines, but as I can't ttc for a while I'm being a little slack.

Laura - dh has an apple, very fancy! 

Donks - looking good      

Anne  

Zuri - that's pants!  

Just had a blt with dairy free mayo (mayola!) not bad. Day 9 and I'm really missing proper milk...organic unsweetened soya milk is ok but not the same! DH says being alchohol free is fine, is the dairy he misses. 

Work tomorrow...groan! 

x

ps have to choose a restaurant in dublin for our anniversary...do we go for a michelin stared place..very fancy but some reviews suggest they can miss the mark and be a bit stuffy or a cheaper new place that gets rave reviews? Leaning towards the later as they will probably be more likely to try harder? We can always go for cocktails first...we will have been off the antib's for 2 days and intend to have a good time


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - meant to say glad you had a nice day hun


----------



## shortie66

Anna definately the latter on the nosh   when are you off there hunny?


----------



## SiobhanG

You ladies are all fantastic with your support, I will be off to the docs tomorrow.

To be honest am not sure whether I could have survived the last few months without FF.

Sobroody - definitely go for the latter, nothing worse than a stuffy restaurant and you could end up just paying for the name (I know how bloody expensive Ireland can be as well). Go for the cheaper one and save your money for some nice boozy cocktails!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna, I would go for the latter too.  Me and DH went to a michele star restaurant and although the food was good we didn't really like the place.  I had a much better meal at the Thai place we went to the other day.  In fact we might go back this week as it is our 10th anniversary - there or to the indian restaurant we had our wedding reception in.

Laura, next monday would be 14 days post ovulation for me so I will test then if AF hasn't arrived.

Zuri, sorry the fluid is coming back.

Shortie,  I used to say things like 'oh the embryos would like a cup of tea' to my DH


----------



## shortie66

Tracey im on pineapple juice and lemonade   Not missing booze at all to be honest     

Poor scottie is suffering tonight tho i have got terrible farty pops


----------



## lucky_mum

Siobhan -  yay! - always great to hear about a miracle on this thread!  sooo happy for you  wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 

Zuri - so sorry for what you are going through with the OHSS - hope you are soon much better and out of hospital 

Laura - ooooh you are all Mac'd up - am sure you will soon be converted  I have been Mac for years, I love them  I bought my current iMac June 2006 with the money I had saved by having stopped smoking, and it has gone wrong this week  guess I have been lucky though as not had a single problem with it before then in all that time - Macs are so reliable! Still trying to sort it... hopefully getting some tech help from a friend on Weds   

Shortie - glad you are home safe, twinges is good!  don't drive yourself mad - I didn't have any symptoms at all until the eve before testing when I got AF pain -   

Donkey - sending your follies lots of growy vibes!   

Driver - glad you had a lovely birthday 

Trolley - good luck, hope those embies are digging in as we speak and you get a BFP   

Leola - am pretty sure Reprofit will do donor sperm/donor egg cycles - the only thing is you have to join the DE waiting list, which is looooong - why don't you join it anyway so that you have it as a back up in a year's time if you haven't got pregnant by then - it costs nothing to join and you can cancel any time up until the last few weeks with nothing to lose - this is what I did (and Shortie I think). Stepan's email address is [email protected] - am sure he will give you advice if you contact him xxx The Spanish clinics (IM Barcelona in particular) do lots of double-donor cycles, but they are more expensive. Would CRM in the UK be able to get sperm for you? I think any day 1-5 is OK for pill 

Sorry for no more personals - brain is fried from trying to fix comp and can't think any more, and still have loads to do before bed - V is lovely as ever but suffering with teething a bit this week, poor little love, she is so funny though and makes us laugh so much 

Lots of love to all - night night! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all, just about to head into a day of back to back meeting so thought I would pop on to say hello

Anna - I have just eamiled a work colleague in Dublin as the last time we were over we had a fantastic meal out but I can't for the life of me remember the name of the restaurant  , will let you know.

Shortie -     hope scottie survived the bottom burps   

Zuri -   don't like that the fluid has come back, will they drain it again?  

Malini - Have you recovered from the jet-lag  

Trolley -    
jersey - Hopet'internet gets sorted soon for you  

Donkey - Hope your next scan goes well and those follies carry on growing    

Anne - Hope you had fun with the boys, when you next up North??

Tracey - I am very impressed with your no chocolate, I start my diet (again, well the coubntdown is now on) today and am already wanting chocolate and it's only 8:18  

AFM had the lightest, shortest period ever (is that cos I started taking the OCP on day 1?) so really feel like the next (last  ) TX is just around the corner, now looking like we will be going out around the 10th May but still can't book anything until next AF arrives and I have a scan on Day 2 to make sure there are no nasty surprises......


----------



## laurab

driver this will be your last treatment as you'll have girl/boy twins from this one... I can feel it!!!  


Zuri - he just popped in with a new Mac!!! If you ver get bored of him I'll have him!   Hope your feeling ok.  

Shortie - Hope your doing ok... rest and take full advantage of being PUPO!

Purps - Must be 20 week scan soon?

Siobian - Good Luck at Drs today... let us know how you get on.

SB - How are you feeling? Id go for cheaper, less stuffy restaurant, be fab Im sure.

Right best go... they have all decided to walk about with there walkers this morning at the same time... they keep crashing into eachother best go try get them all going round the room in same direction before someone ends up in casulty!

Thats for alll the 'Mac' welcomes... not played with it yet... tim was playing last night! My turn tonight!


----------



## purple72

Morning everyone!

How are you all this fine morning?

I'm in head office covering for the customer services so sat behind a desk (which is just not me at all   )

I got here at 9:15 and I'm bored stiff already! mind you I did leave home at 7am as takes 2 hrs to get here  

What are you all up to today?

Laura, 20 week scan is a wek on friday so not too far away. DH is desperate to for it as he didn't come to the 15 week one. 

Have fun with the mobile chippers! I'm sure you do not get a moments peace right now xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## Züri

ha yes Laura it does sound decadent doesn't it! but we were talking of getting one because my old one is knackered and he fancies switching to mac from PC so it is his really i am just loaning it until i am out. I have a nice iMAC at home and a new spangly one at my new job - i am a lucky girl  I am a mac head though and have worked on them since early 90's

my weight has gone back up today so definitely need draining again but just had a shower and washed hair finally and feel so so soooooo much better  

Laura the way you talk bout the chips makes me laugh, i have visions of them now running all over the place and you one by one putting them in the correct direction 

SB hope you are feeling better x

Shortie hope those embies are snuggling in nicely

Driver i also had a light short period after starting pill on first day of cycle x

Donkey sending you lots of positive thoughts x

Hi Anne  

Hope Malini is OK - was she away for easter?

Hi Steph  

Jersey have you told your evil brother in law all about me yet?  such a small world - hope you get internet up and running soon as can't wait to hear if you have told them all

So Tracey you are now on 2WW AND no chocolate? impressive! have to say i have eaten no choccies over easter, zero appetite for all things nice


right thats about me done on personals sorry if i forgot anyone xx

xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna(SB) - Reply from our Irish Sales director based in Dublin below

"Town Bar and Grill. It is either on Dawson street or Kildare street not sure which.. (this was the one I went to really good food)

For Anniversary I would reccomend 
L'Ecrivian Restaurant on Baggot street for a special treat ! It has a michelan star.

Really hot at the moment is Pichet Restaurant.

If you want any more info let me know and I will grill him further.


----------



## laurab

My Mac is in our bedroom, so still using my rubbish laptop at the moment... maybe I need to get a mac laptop too... oh I'm just sooooo rich!   (thats me being sarcastic by the way!!).  when we turned it on last night it was so loud and we couldnt find the volume button!    I've only used one a couple of times at college... so not sure how i'll get on... steph I may have to get a quick lesson from you next week if haven't worked it out by then!

Oh Tracey sorry forgot you.... ohhhh 2ww!!!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,
Sorry I haven't been around much to support you girls recently. I've been feeling very down about the whole IF thing and very negative about my forthcoming txs. But that's no excuse for not supporting you all.  

Bit busy at work, so can only do a few personals, but just wanted to say:

Kate - congratulations on being PUPO! I am so so pleased for you and am really looking forward to celebrating your BFP with you. I'll have a few JD's and coke for you lovey.  

Zuri - wow fab news! I thought it was hopeful when you got the awful OHSS as everyone I know who's had OHSS has gone onto get a BFP. I'm sorry you've been so ill though and not had a chance to enjoy being PUPO yet. But there's another 8 months for that.  

Tracey - oh how I laughed at your 48 hour sh*gathon. And the pot and syringe. How romantic! (I've been there.) I have everything crossed for your 2WW now - you really deserve this.

Siobhan - wow wow wow!!!!!! Congratulations honey. I do understand your caution though. Your story has given me a little hope though. My AF is now 6 days late, which is very unusual for me. I too put it down to DHEA messing my cycles up, although I've been on it for nearly 4 months now and this is the first time AF has been late. I'm too scared to do a HPT though. DP and I decided we would definately do one on saturday if AF hadn't arrived.....well.....she didn't and we decided to leave it a week or so. I feel like AF is coming any minute - I have thrush and stomach cramps, like just before AF. I see you did too? But I also have hot flushes, headaches and insommnia which are new for me. Ho hum - guess I will know soon, so sure AF is about to arrive. I feel a fool if I do a HPT and AF inevitably arrives the next day - done that so many times.

Driver - glad you had a nice birthday.

Donks - i have everything crossed for you for this cycle.   

Spuds - hello!!!!!!!!

Hi Anne 

Hi Anna SB, Louise, Laura, Purps and everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Jo hun, things will brighten up , don't worry   

Z-  

Kate- yes, back at work today      

Hi Laura & AM


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...at home today as not too well during the night..hi to everyone and Jo


----------



## purple72

Hey Jo hunny  

Hello Anne sweetie  

Hey Beach hope you feel better soon  

Sx


----------



## H&amp;P

Quick break for lunch....

Beachie -  , hope you are wrapped up on the sofa with a good book or chick flick 

Jo -  , I don't know how you girls hold off on doing the HPT's I prefer to know one way or the other, but understand those of you taht like to hold onto that hope for a little while longer, I will    that we are getting another surprise BFP on here.  

Anne- When are you going out to Cyprus, sorry I can't remember but was thinking it was end of May or is it June?

Right food....


----------



## Little Me

Beachy- Feel better soon love  

Hi Purps  

AM- hi love, it'll be mid / late June hun


----------



## Jo Macmillan

ooh, we'll be cycle buddies Anne - my tx at The Lister will be around the beginning of June too.  

Hi Driver - exactly, it's holding onto that last bit of hope for a while longer........Would be much more sensible to know either way, I know! 

Beachy -   get better soon hon.

Hi Purps.
jo x


----------



## H&amp;P

Just been a snooping and seen this from our lovely Nix (come back lovely we miss you  ) and she's got about 9 follies !! Whoo hoo come on girly.    

"I have now triggered  EC tomorrow at 6.45"


----------



## Han72

OMFG!!!!! ZUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!! Ohsh1t am bawling what fabulous FABULOUS FAAAAAAAAABBBBBUUUULOUS NEWS!!!!

Ok going to try to catch up with everything else now and do a proper post but BLOODY HELL!!!!           

Yo drives, bless you daaarling! Be back in a bit innit! Coo must calm down and read back so can do more persos 

I'm so excited my toes are curling up and giving me foot cramps


----------



## Han72

Oh jaysus there's like 30 pages for me to catch up on and my poor ickle brain can't cope!  Anyone fancy doing a quick recap for me?? Pretty puhleeze!


----------



## Han72

Züri said:


> Miranda7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They give the blokes cannabis to help them relax? That's what I call service!
> 
> 
> 
> wow really? why can't we have the same - in equality
Click to expand...


----------



## Han72

Nat (skybreeze)        

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Nix- Hi love     First of all, wishing you millions of good luck wishes for tomorrow hun    

I'm a little out of touch too so my news is , I have my donor, she's 24, got 14 eggs last Sept and got her lady preggers then. Dark brown hair, hazle eyes and a student.
I start downregging on my May AF. then travel in June - day 12 to Cyprus
Happy, sad, scared and excited all in one if that makes sense  

Shortie is back from Czech with 2 ikkle ones on board    

Nat sadly had sad news last week      

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Nix- where have you been hiding


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

Hey girls,

Hope you dont mind joining this thread - thanks for introducing me to it Driver!!!  

I have recently been told I have low ovarian reserve, will need IVF however they told me today that they are not confident that I will respond well to treatment as my ovaries are very small (that of a 40+ year old and I am only just 36!!!).  I am wanting to get my AMH level done but my hospital doesnt do it and I called Nuffield who said that they wouldnt do it if my consultant wasnt based there - any of you girls got any ideas as to where I can go to get this test done - prepared to pay for it.  My FSH was 10.5 but taken on the wrong day and after only spotting not a proper period following my MC.  any advise would be great, i am still trying to process all of this. My Dr doesnt think i will be a good IVF candidate, however the only other option is donor eggs!

LHP  (Karen) x x


----------



## Han72

traceymohair said:


> shortie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im off to...how shall we say it  Shove another cap up the snatch
> 
> 
> 
> you have such a beautifully poetic turn of phrase Shortie
Click to expand...

  

Anne - RAH! Sooo much good luck darling         

So sad for Nat, something made me check after my original post and I saw what happened 

Still reading back and Shortstuffs posts are making me PMSL!!!

Malinimunchkin - I really hope that this sunshine is helping just a little bit sweetie  We really MUST get the bald blokes together at some point over the next week or so, maybe after EC

OK internet explorer playing silly buggers again going to post and then start a fresh one with more persos


----------



## purple72

Nix welcome back sweetie, we've missed you hunny bun, so excited that you have 9 juicy one's and that you're having EC tomorrow although 6:45 is quite early chick? hopefully you'll be first in    Do they do GA at ARGC or just sedation ?

No news from me hunny, just plodding along x


----------



## Züri

Yay Nix is back to make us all smile . Wow 9 follies. Good luck for EC. Your cycle has been so quiet where have you been hiding

news from me is that I am currently resembling a beached whale more than usual. Day 6 in hospitaland counting. 3 litres of fluid drained on Sunday and counting. Damned OHSS!!

So great to hear from you and wishing you massive luck with this cycle

oh and shortie has two hatching blasts (is that right?) on board. Bring on the BFPs  xxx


----------



## Han72

ladyverte said:


> AFM - I went to see Gorgy today and left with a much larger credit card balance than I went in with. Basically having every test going, including the hidden chlamydia test. They took 18 vials of blood in total, I had to have a sit down and a biscuit afterwards!! Sher wants 2 tests that Gorgy doesn't rate and Gorgy recommended other tests Sher hasn't requested so we're just doing everything. This is the last cycle with my own eggs so we decided to sod the cost and go for broke (literally!). I left there feeling utterly rubbish to be honest and had a cry on the bus which was very embarrassing. I think it was just the realisation that this has all started again, it's been lovely in my bubble but it's well and truly popped. I have so much coming up over the coming months I've just got to remain focused to pull it all off. After wedding planning (oh and the wedding!) I have 2 weeks from when we get back from honeymoon and then I have exams. Then after exams it's straight off to Las Vegas to cycle with Sher in July. If that's a BFN then it's off to Reprofit for DE cycle as we're booked in for September. No rest for the wicked as they say. Right, next on the to do list coming up!


Holy sh1t LV  Could you cram anymore in? I think there's a vacancy at the UN and apparently Gordon Brown could do with a bit of help at the mo, I'm sure you can find the time  Wow hon you ARE superwoman      Wishing you all the very best with EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Han72

Hello purpleplod    hows yer bump? 

Zuuuuriiii sorry the OHSS can't be much fun but I'm still doing a little jig in my chair and smiling like a looooooon for your fabby news!      

Gwaan Shorts wid da hatching blasts!!!

I GOTTA FEELIN' (WOOOOHOOOO) 2010'S GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR LALALALALALALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Trolley

Hope you're right Nixf01! x


----------



## purple72

Hey naughty Nix sweetie, bump is fine, growing nicely! I loved it when you sang that to me on my ******** wall, and I think you're right Missus! I think you're gonna join us preggo ladies V soon!! 

Sx


----------



## Han72

traceymohair said:


> there are quite a few girls on here under Dr G so you will find some support.


 fnar fnar   

oops! Sorry


----------



## Han72

Hellooooo Trolley!  Ai don't believe we've been introdewced  Jolly naice to meet yew 



Trolley said:


> Hope you're right Nixf01! x


Course I am  

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Nixie noo noo - You've come out of hiding  , don't forget our Siobhan's surprise BFP on DHEA...... and my AF finally showing it's ugly face.....and and and....OMG 30 pages...well there is Tracey's shagathon....and girly trips to Athens...and shorties bottom burps.....and and.....arghhh I give up my brain is mush....

LHR -   I think nearly everyone on this thread has had the DE speech, once, twice, three or even four times and maybe at some point some of us move onto that as our route to a family but not before we usually give our own eggs a go and if the clinic in Leeds won't do that then please look elsewhere. There are numerous ladies on here who have gone on to have IVF and gotten pregnant and a few who have got pregnant naturally. Please don't give up hope


----------



## Han72

shortie66 said:


> Zuri fecking hell hunny u dont do things by halves by do you   So sorry u are suffering but      winging their way to you
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fanny face!
> 
> Glad it's all going well out there, bird.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i had shaved my tasche sufficently before coming out, obviously not
Click to expand...

Gawd I've missed you lot


----------



## Han72

Swinny said:


> Laura - I am doing a Thai themed "Come Dine With Me" night tonight..
> Bellinis
> Tempura Seafood
> Thai Green Chicken Curry accompanied by Phad Thai Noodles
> Trio of desserts - inividual mini lemon cheesecake, individual mini apple & pear crumbles, and fresh lychees
> Coffee & Liquors


MEH  Where was my invite then? Eh?


----------



## Han72

shortie66 said:


> Just a couple of scottieism for you
> 
> "There was one of my pubes in the sample, but there was NO WAY i was fishing that out"
> 
> "I was stressed enough knocking one out for fertilising the eggs, i cant be stressed about deciding how many were gonna have put back


----------



## Han72

RC, RH and Chip       

Donkeydonkdonks are you cycling my lovely Good luck gorgeous and hope you're feeling better than you were a few pages back!        
oh and


shortie66 said:


> And donks hunny, sometimes its hard enough to support ourselves without feeling like we have to be a support to everyone else as well hunny, so you certainly do not come across as selfish/silly/stupid. Be told girl     P.S. WELCOME BACK


YEAH! Whut she said! 



purple72 said:


> Anyone heard from Nix? xxx


who   
xxx


----------



## LV.

Yay! Nix is back, hello doll... If I work for the UN will I end up looking as good as Geri Halliwell soon? Good luck for tomorrow, here's hoping it's a bumper crop. Baldy and baldy -    I didn't know you were meeting my fella too?! 

Kate - hope you're enjoying the life of Riley and Scottie is pooping scooping for eternity!

Siobian - Congrats, hope the next 9 months are very uneventful for you

Zuri - feel for you hun, get them to take you back down and get the fluid drained quick smart, you can't go back to agony again. At least you are int he right place    

Anne - hello darlin, not long now!

Beach, Purple, Driver, Popsi, Tracey, Purple, Jo,  Anna and everyone I've missed - heelllloooo!!

Sorry I've been a bit quiet girls but I've been hiding a bit and feeling a little overwhelmed with everything plus my gorgeous friend that lost her baby recently at 36 weeks came round today and to be honest I was dreading it (and feeling guilty for dreading it too) . I didn't know if I'd put my foot in my mouth or if I'd end up bawling myself when I was supposed to be supporting her, or if I'd even know the right things to say but we actually had a brilliant time (well as brilliant as you can have after you've lost a baby). Had a lovely lunch in the garden and we had lots of hugs and tears but we also had lots of really good belly laughs too and she left saying she was feeling much brighter and positive. She said she was really dreading it too as Im the first non family person she's seen and I'm just so thrilled we had a good time. Suppose I shouldn't have worried as we have known each other since we were 11 but even so it's hard to find the words and so happy she left with a smile on her face.

I'm sending my hidden chlamydia test off tomorrow, I take it I just fill the pot up and called Fedex and ask them to "please come and pick up my menstrual blood please" Oh it's all glamour, glamour, glamour and don't let anyone tell you otherwise! 

LadyV xxx


----------



## Han72

Ok I got as far as page 26 but I'm knackered now so gonna go and have a little napette! Zuripreggylady, can you tell me whether you felt worn out during stims? I'm hoping that it's either a good sign that my immunes are properly conked out or that there's LOADS of E2 sloshing around in there as this seems to be an indicator of success! I'm almost wishing for OHSS, is this normal   

Oh hey shortie, the ARGC do bloods 10dp blast transfer.... and I had a +ive 2 days prior to that on my last (FET)cycle

BTW I wanna do the early testing thang but test the trigger out and then wait for the BFP. Rather than break the bank with first response can anyone suggest reliable cheapies (if that's not a contradiction in terms )

Ta!

xxx
PS Yo LV superwoman


----------



## Little Me

LV- You are a lovely lady, I'm not suprised you brightened up your poor friend. Bless her  
How is Tumbleclubfoot?    xx


----------



## laurab

LV - How awful for your friend. However I'm so glad she has such a lovely friend to help her through.  

Nix - Welcome back chickie.... ohhhhh 9 follies! Fabulous!


----------



## laurab

Oh and Nix Tesco do good cheap tests, think they are about 6 squid for 2.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Welcome back Nix.  I loved that you picked all the funny things said over the last couple of weeks and made me laugh all over again.
Good luck tomorrow.

My update is that I am doing a superovulation cycle this month with tamoxifen days 3-6, scan - 2 follies (as many as I get with 6 amps of menopur), ovitrelle, prednisolone then 48 hour shagathon that went badly wrong.  DH managed it the first time but then for some reason couldn't finish the job in hand and we had to use a syringe.  DH was very   when I told him I had posted it on here.

LV.  All I wanted when I lost Marcus was for people to talk about it and it didn't bother me at all if they cried too.  Just being there for your friend is all she probably wants.  I'm glad you had a good time.  I remember that we even managed to laugh at the do after Marcus's funeral - nothing wrong with laughter.

Jo Mac. Hi.  Sorry you are feeling so down.  I hope your Lister cycle goes well for you - well actually I hope you won't need your Lister cycle.

Re chocolate.  I am not being disciplined (I am no good at that) its just that I haven't wanted any and I know that if I have some for the sake of it I will start craving it again so I will wait until I really really want some.  
What I am really craving is sea salt and balsamic vinegar crisps - typical as I am meant to be not eating much salt to try and avoid a moon face from the prednisolone.


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Sorry i seem to have lost my positive pants slightly today    Have bought myself two walnut whips to cheer myself up.  Sorry no perso's at the mo have had a really busy day and am pooped  

Will try and pop back on later


----------



## LV.

Hello Anne , Tumbleclubfoot cat is ok thanks, did you see my pic on ** that I posted with him with a fat lip? Stupid cat must have bit a bee and one side of his face swelled up so I decided to start a gallery as I'm sure it won't be the last time he gets the wrong side of a bee, was twice in 4 days. He also got stuck half in and half out of an ornamental birdcage we have for our wedding today. The gap he slinked in to is only about 2 inches wide, I swear! God knows how he managed it but I had to laugh seeing him half in and half out but was slightly worried when his head seemed stuck but he managed to get out. How is Charlie doing? 

Tracey - Good to know you wanted people to talk about it, thanks. Her other half is a bit stiff upper lip and is ok with her alone but doesn't want to talk about it with anyone else, not even his parents and I think she's finding that hard.

Laura - how are you? Any more news on the big move?

Shorty - thank the lord for walnut whips, the world would have stopped turning a while ago if it wasn't for a good whippy walnut. Hope you are getting to put your feet up this evening

Evening all xx


----------



## Malini

Hi all.

Quickly ducking in to say.

HURRAH for Zuri. I am so, so happy for you. Although, I wish you felt better for your lovely news.  Read my signature - that's a low HCG, don't fret -   

And to you Shortie.  Woohoo!! It is tought to be positive but I honestly did not suspect for a moment that I was pregnant on the 2ww, so unfortunately waiting and hoping is what you've got to do.  I am here with you.    

Welcome back Donkey.  We've missed you but I validate pulling away from here if it is too much, a hassle or just another thing you 'feel you ought to do'.  And for the newbies may I say that Donkey is a thoroughly misleading name for this STUNNING woman.  Wishing you well and like your day at a time plan.    

Nix darling, here for you    I feel beat up on stims and nap all the time, but this is a woman who naps because the news is stressful.    

And you too Siobhan. Congrats.    

Mag and Jo Mac  

Who else? So much more I know and I have to confess I haven't read back properly.  I owe so many of you PMs, texts, emails.  This weekend coming up will be catch up time because I am finally beginning to feel better physically and mostly emotionally - and thankfully the bump is going not helped by my chocolate addiction (Tracey  !).

 all round and AGAIN, congrats Zuri.  Everyone deserves their dreams but I know you do very, very much because you have worked hard for this for some time.


Malini xxx

PS LV - that story about your friend has made me shiver since you shared it.  I agree with Tracey being around and not saying 'let me know if there is anything I can do' but rather doing whatever you can and suggesting ideas that can be turned down is so valuable.  Almond offered to take a day off from work to come round and watch movies with me and another friend drove me to the hospital for my anti-d inj and another couple took us on a surprise night out to the bingo.  We felt very loved by all three offers and in each case would never have thought to ask for the company or the lift, etc.  It has taught me a huge lesson on what it means to be an 'active' friend.   for you for loving your friend.


----------



## Züri

Nix this time round on stimms i was exhausted, my mum was staying with us and she commented all the time how drained i looked, never felt as tired on first cycle - i think it was because ovaries were working hard. Plus one of my ovaries worked over time while the other hardly responded. I think this is why i have OHSS because if i had had the equal amount as per normal on both ovaries then it would have been prime OHSS candidate.

And yes very weird to want OHSS seriously it is awful. I have just been down to be drained again. Sunday I had a 5" needle and anaesthetic put in belly didn't feel a thing. Tonight he has just shoved a 12 inch needle straight into belly with NO anaesthetic, i almost yelled the emergency room down! I then had to lay there on my side uncomfortably for 25 mins while it drained and every movement hurting

really not nice! but feeling a lot of relief again now. Hope I don't need draining a 3rd time. Sunday they actually only took 2.6ltres today it was 2.9ltrs! yikes. Oh and just done a preg test as i felt i needed t see those 2 lines to believe it after all these years. funny its made it sink in more than a blood test

Shortie keep positive girl this is your time xxx

Tracey i haven't eaten any choc over easter but i know it wont last as soon as i get home  you've done so well. Lots of luck in your 2WW

Heaps sorry you are down too xx

LV that's so sad about your friend x

JoMac sorry you are low, this journey is f'ing pants

right hubby just left and am off to watch the rest of shameless on my laptop - i have a slingbox set up so i can watch all our sky TV thats on live or recorded via laptop, cool eh  keeping the boredom at bay at least

xx


----------



## Malini

Oh Heaps, big  .  Sorry you're feeling befuddled and down.  M xxx


----------



## Züri

malini our posts crossed. Lovely to hear from you, been worried about you and wondering how you were doing. Glad you are slowly feeling better and thanks so much for your kind words they mean a lot massive hugs to you xxx


----------



## laurab

sorry girls a me post coming!!!!!

Remember I told you about my cai've not had spayed as wanted her to have kitties but never happened.. well she has come into season and we decided she is 4 now and its not happened for her so we were having her spayed in 2 weeks time. WELLL.... a little black ca has been hanging about the garden all day and we never gts cats in the garden as we have 2... well Jangles and this black cat are just staring at eachoterh in the garden... should I just leave her? Or go grab her..... it must be a boy cat you think?? Ohhhh help.... should i just leave them.... kittens is such a bad idea... BUT would be super cute.  

quick... what you think??/


----------



## shortie66

grab her now!!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl

Go for the kittens.....


----------



## shortie66




----------



## Malini

Ah thanks Zuri.  I am ok.  And ok is pretty good all things considered.  It does help that today we got the amazing news that the good people at Peak District planning have changed their minds and given us planning permission to extend our cowshed (g-d only knows what my dh said to them after they told us they were going to turn us down but it was effective).  So now instead of choosing prams and such like I get to play in kitchen stores, plumbing merchants and discuss knocking down wall.  Of course, it is a bit silly to be planning a home for just us and I do not look into our little room too often but quite frankly it is a crazy world and I am going to enjoy my little home project bubble.  

And despite my personal sadness, I am happy and hoping for every one of you.  Doesn't mean I don't feel 'why not me' but I NEVER feel 'why you' because we all deserve our dreams.

Laura - go grab that cat.  You are insane.  A very, very nice insane person, but definitely insane.  You have three children of the SAME age, you have a plan to move, you work part-time and go to college.  How exactly are you going to take care of kittens  Yes kittens are cute but I am scared that we will have to come round one day because all of your amazing, and to me baffling, energy will have been exhausted!!!  But it is true, kittens are cute.

M xxx

PS The bad news Zuri is that I felt rough when I was pregnant for that little time and maybe the bloom does come (of course it does!) but it doesn't help when you feel rough right now.


----------



## Züri

sensible comment - can you re home all the kittens?


----------



## Züri

for Malini x


----------



## laurab

Er yeah I could rehome them no prob.  (with me!!! he he!! only kidding!)  My cat seems to be followig the black one around... shouldn't it be the other way around? My cat is obviously a desperate trollop!     Ive called tim told him he has to come home from work... no idea why but I need back up!

Sorry I'm completely sidetracked..... Malini..... you will get to buy those prams and decorate your little room in giraffes (or whatever you choose), I promise.    great news on the planning permission.


----------



## Han72

Yaaay Malini got planning permission      how's the mutant shrew?    Did they find the remains of the cleaning lady        

... Sorry it's officially silly season in Nixland     
Loving the conflicting kitty advice btw    Trollop! PMSL!!!

Shortie have some of these     and some of these       andstop talking about chocolate before I inhale yet another bar of dairy milk, thank you very much    Jeez, I don't even like chocolate that much usually!

Zuri - yup I thought so, I am mental  Sorry about the horrible draining experience darling, I hope that's the last one!      YIPPEE for the pee stick though!    

Oooh 'eck am missing the footie, laters girls! Will let y'all know how I get on in the ARGC dungeon tomorrow


----------



## shortie66

Feckin hell sorry nix   good luck for tomorrow darling       However what with being off **** and booze now i need all the chocolate i can get and have also got a family pack of revels, planets and a bar of galaxy  

Malini sweetheart       i wish for happiness for you and hope that ur dreams come true     Enjoy ur project  

Laura for gods sake girl grab that cat     

Zuri u feeling better hunny       

I have af pains this evening, havent had those since beginning of march when i should have had af but didnt. Wish i could see what was going inside me, see what was happening, hope they are sticking, even one sticking, sorry im rambling


----------



## laurab

AF pains good sign Shortie! 

Nix good luck honey.... ohh good crop your gonna have I can tell.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Kate, I'm afraid that is the 2ww for you - it will drive you insane.


----------



## Züri

good luck tomorrow Nix! rooting for you x

Shortie i would say AF pains so early before AF due is good? x

Laura sort your trollop cat out 

Malini the planning permission is great news, your place in the country sounds so idyllic xx


----------



## Lilly7

My vote is to leave her to it Laura. Beautiful half Maine **** Kitties . . but then i'm biased  .

Malini; WOooo HOoooooo!!!! I'm so happy that your planning permission has been approved! That's great news.  

Hi Nix,          Good luck for tomorrow.  

Steph, Thanks so much for the Reprofit Info. I emailed and they do have a double donor option. We now have all the forms to fill in and will be put on the waiting list. There is a 1000 Euro charge to go on the waiting list but if you cancel before the protocol and matching are all confirmed (about 2 months before the cycle) you can have a full refund.

Shortie,        

LV, I'm sorry to hear about your friend.   I'm glad she left with a smile. x

Heaps,    

Thanks to everyone who gave info about the pill. After reading I decided to start yesterday which was day 4.
We went up to the clinic today for the back up donor matching appt which was good. 

DP has just come in with 2 fresh cream horns for me!!!   So off to troff and chill in front of the box. x

Love to Everyone. x


----------



## Donkey

Jo, Heaps , Lv, Mag, Malini…so many hugs needed.  

Shortie stay positive it’s just the 2ww and progesterone…have another walnut whip    

Anne and driver, your txs are very soon, time will fly by.  

Malini you are very kind – I’m a bit hormonally spotty at the moment  I am glad you are coping and have a project to distract you.  I think for all of us life is one day at a time at the moment.  

LV, what sad, sad news about your friend.  

Zuri you are having a rough time, at least they are looking after you now    

Nix yes I am cycling, very scared and back for a scan on Thursday.  Good luck with EC, everything crossed for you  

Tracey  

Purps I hope you are feeling well  

Leola, getting on the list sounds a good idea  

Hello to Laura, Mir, Steph, Izzilu, so broody, RC, RH and everyone else my fuzzy brain has forgotten.    


I should be having intralipids tomorrow with Healthcare at home who said they would ring by 6pm with a time BUT THEY HAVEN’T RUNG AAAGGGGHHHH!!!  I’m tense!!!!  

Watching Mastershout…I love it.  

xxx


----------



## Malini

Grrrr! Donkey, how annoying.

Nixy luv. Wishing you loads of luck and enjoy that crumbly, stale digestive down in the dungeon. Will get down on my knees tonight before bed and pray for you and baldy!

Get that cat in Laura - I am very boring and sensible.

Bah, who wants to shop for prams when you can choose flooring. Delusional, yes!

Thanks all for kindness and cheers.

M xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Malini - so pleased you have had a bit of good luck and can get on with that wonderful sounding barn project.

Shortie - get stuck into the chocolate - I am going to seek out half price chocolate eggs tomorrow

Laura - yes kittens are very cute, but I am with Malini - surely you have enough on your plate?!

Zuri - ouch.  Sounds painful.  How long will this all last for?

Siobhan - fantastic news.  And I agree with the others - we all need to have hope on this thread.  Stories like yours restore my hope.  Its the only way I can keep going sometimes.

Big hugs to everyone else - there are quite a few of us struggling along at the moment.  

AFM - have been consulting Dr Google re my late ovulation.  Most sites say its a sign that there are some quality issues with the egg (no s hit!) but say that Agnus Castus can bring it forward and B6 can lengthen the luteul phase.  Have been reading lots of 'miracle stories' of women who took AC and got their BFPs!  Anyone had any experience of this?  Have some in the cupboard along with my large supply of vits and mins so will give it a try.

Sorry for no more personals - new job proving quite demanding - am off to curl up with a book

Louise x


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini - Such amazingly good news that you have finally got the longed for planning permission, I am so pleased for you and your DH. Are you around up North to meet for coffee with Heaps and I (and maybe Swinny and anyone else near manchester) next Tuesday 13th. You have some amazing friends to support you through all this   and I am pleased they were there for you without being asked.

Zuri -   I am so sorry you are still suffereing with the OHSS and I hope this 2nd draining will be your last   But also    to two lines on a pee stick  

laura - the cat talk ahs made me laugh out loud in the middle of my office, especially the 2 back to back posts from shirtie and beachie   So did ya leave them to it ??

Donkey -     for tomorrow.

Louise - I started taking AC at the same time as the DHEA and don't know which one messed up my cycle but I am convinced it was one of them so stopped taking them, I have also read good things about them sorting out cycles (I think Swinny is taking them for this) my acu lady says they turn her into a mad woman though so she stopped for that reason...not really helping am I 

Nix - Was thinking of you when I woke up this morning and driving to work, hope you ahve had a smooth EC and   are off and running, Barry White is on stand by waiting for your news.

Leola - Good news re reprofit, you are right there is no harm in having a back up plan. (but you aren't going to need it )

Shortie -     walnut whips sound like a good way of making it through the 2WW to me. 

Beachie -   tell us what you got up to on your break away?

Anne, Purple, Mir, Mag, LW, RC, LV, Tracey, Jo, Heaps, Almond, LJ, Steph, Ally, Pix, WW, Jersey, and everyone else far too many to mention -   &   to all of you lovely ladies.

AFM I had my first chocolate free day in about.....well forever   and did 30 minutes on the cross trainer so feeling very virtuous this morning, how long will it last....now bacon buttie or bran flakes


----------



## LV.

Oooo Shorty me thinks that is a good sign. Implantation happens around now for blasts so I reckon they are snuggling in. They must have liked the walnut whips so I suggest another

Laura - crazy woman. I hear the sense in Malini's words, they are good ones to heed with all the stuff going on in your life. (Kittens are the cure to all evil though)

Louise - I think Driver was taking AC recently (am I making that up Driver?) and it messed with AF. Sure she will be along soon to confirm

Donkey - did your drugs arrive? I love Mastershout too - final  tonight, yay! It's between the half Indian guy and the one who cooks all the offal me thinks. 

Malini - very good advice about being a "proactive" friend. I have mailed her to see if she fancies shopping on Friday. She is in between sizes, maternity too big and pre bump clothes too small so is in joggers all the time which can't be good for a gal's self esteem at such a time so I think a trip to get some inbetween bits are in order if she's up for it. Good news on the house renovations, how exciting! I love shopping for housey stuff and has been a welcome distraction

Leola - Cream horns? Mmmm... I want one even at 8am! Hope you enjoyed

Nix - hope all is going ok in the dungeon. I'm imagining whips and chains.

I must say my DP has been absolutely amazing recently. I got in to a massive tiswas last night about everything but he's been super logical and sat with me and write a list of what we need to do when and it all feels achievable. He also seems to have got more on board with tx "jobs" and read loads of Sher's stuff last night and is also currently researching where in Brighton/ Sussex we can have a scan before honeymoon (can you believe it looks like I need to take OCP and have a scan the day after our wedding!) I'm hoping Sher will say we can wiggle this date a couple of days (well for the scan at least) as I just can't see me limping down for dildo cam the day after our nuptials! I'll say it again... glamour, glamour, glamour! 

Right I promised myself I'd start on an essay today and I just keep procrastinating so need to get on with that. Maybe if I've written it down like that now it might happen!

xxx


----------



## LV.

Oooo well done Driver!


----------



## popsi

just a quick post as not really had time to catch up on everything this thread has come alive again and got so busy xx

shortie.. ohh all sounds good honey and i agree the walnut whips sound just what you need xxx

anne.. oh June wont be long now honey xxx

donkey, malini, mags and everyone feeling sad    

driver... hope your not working too hard xxx

lv... glad your DH is getting on board so to speak honey xxx... hope you can last a day or two after the wedding for scan xxx

Laura... OMG !! no kittens you have enough to deal with lol xxx

Nix... oh hope you have good fert rates i am sure you will... can see them twins now .. they gonna be gorgeous just like their Mum xx

leola, mir, Tracey, Heaps, Zuri, beachy, purple, almond and everyone else    

right i better dash.. our princess is harrassing the dog   ... poor dog LOL !!! xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning

Nix    

AM- hiya chick, thanks again for last week   we toured all over the wolds in the rain, stayed at Chipping Camden and Tewkesbury then Northampton on the way back with friends..saw some lovely villages and ate lots of nice food...every time we stopped it was either a pub or tea room and of course cake/scones is obligatory..


----------



## laurab

Driver - Cross trainer..wow... I struggle to chew toast in he morning!  

Beachy - Oh I love villages with tea rooms!  

LV - I think men can deal with 'jobs' quite well, they like to have practical solutions to things. Makes a huge difference when you dont feel like you are doing stuff on your own.  

Morning pops... how wee princess?

Well used my Mac last night... I do like it.  Still not really sure what I'm doing yet though!  

And cat news is I got her in.... but she is out today and he is out there but they dont seem to go anywhere hear eachother... maybe they are just friends??  Shes not really meowing now so not sure she in heat.  She is meant to be being speyed in 2 weeks... think the vet will know if shes preg then?


----------



## popsi

beachy.. sounds like you had a lovely time .. its so beautiful there xx

laura.. she is fine honey, be glad when she can walk on her own tho as she is lethal at the moment LOL !! 

trying to decide whether to go away for a few days in the summer and if so where !!!


----------



## beachgirl

Laura- you can't deny her lol.....

Popsi, what about Devon?


----------



## popsi

beach.. thats an option yes and somerset, we want to go to longleat and bristol zoo, so will probably be that area as not too far either to drive with madame in the car


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Malini - fab news about the planning permission - that must be a huge weight off your mind. I hope things start to feel easier soon. This is just a detour in your journey.  

LV - what a great friend you are. That's really thoughtful about the shopping - I would agree re. the joggers. I know my self esteeem is affected hugely by what I wear. Some lovely, well-fitted, luxurious fabric clothes will probably help her a ickle bit. Oh, and a trip to Hotel Chocolat.

Shortie - gawd, I would be going mad by now. You hit the chocolate girl - you're going to get very fat over the next 9 months anyway!!! 

Nix - good luck today - I'm thinking of you. It's just great to have you back.  

Thank you so much for all your hugs.

Girls - I need your help. Still no AF, constant stomach cramps and dizziness. I did a HPT last night (cheapo Lloyds pharmacy one) and it was a BFN after 5 mins. So obviously I went to bed and cried for a while. But when I went to put it in the bin later I saw there was a very faint blue line. I did another test and it was a BFN. There's a reason they say you shouldn't trust the result after a while isn't there? Is there something like an evaporation line that can give a false positive? Think I'm deluding myself, but I will do another test (not a cheapo one this time) in a couple of days, and also first thing in the morning. The cramps are really quite bad - just like I get when I'm bleeding heavily, but there's not even any spotting. I'm having a duvet day today - can't face dragging myself into the office.
jo x

PS - hi Heaps - so sorry you're feeling down too.  
Oh, and hi Popsi!


----------



## laurab

oh Thanks Heaps!   I'm so confused by it all!!  

Pops - we off to Longleat in May, we thinking of staying at  either Butlins or Centre parcs which is near by.  Butlins bit cheesy but I have to say the staff are really helpful, and the pool etc was great for the chippers... can't say the same about Centre Parcs staff but it does look nice. 

Jo - I'd not drink for few hours and test again with decent test. I think if a line has not appeared in 10mins you need to discard it.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Laura - yes, I think you're right. I've just done some more googling and evaporation lines tend to be more grey and less blue, which mine was. Deluding myself again! 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

My first pee stick did take quit a few mins to come up, but under 10mins. Id still re-test with the belly ache and dizzyness.


----------



## popsi

jo honey..   i dont really know much about HPT tests as not really done many of them, but i agree with Laura you should test again xx

Laura how are the chippers x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Jo- Another test hun?  

laura-hey, did you know that girl cats can be   by various male cats hence getting all different colours in the litter   - multiple dads   
How is puss cat today?  

Nix- lots of luck  

Hi Pops  

Shorts- keep up the whips hun......the chocolate variety of course    

xxx


----------



## Malini

Jo Mac - I didn't get a result until I was 3 weeks past otd, so there is definitely reason to hope. I know I am!

Nix - Hope all is well.

Beachey - Cream teas, my cowshed and hubby are the three reasons I still live in the UK!

Driver - won't be able to do 13th but working on the 24th.
Morning all.

M xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Malini...found a fantastic place called Daylesford Organic..farm shop, restaurant, spa and shop all in one place..my heaven on earth


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini said:


> Cream teas, my cowshed and hubby are the three reasons I still live in the UK!


 in that order? 

Jo - I had the same happen to me last cycle with a HPT, went to put something else in the bin and noticed the stick there looking at me with 2 lines (I now presume one was the fabled evaporation line), the next 2 digitals over the course of a week all confirmed not pregnant, I do hope your result is different to mine, I say go digital


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thanks Driver. I'm not hopeful at all, but the plan is to try again at the weekend with a digital, if it's still negative and no AF I may go and see my GP cos I'm feeling lousy with these constant AF pains. 

Lovely gorgeous bright sunshiney spring afternoon in Devon today. It's lifting my spirits a bit.


----------



## LV.

Ooo Jo, it feels better to have a plan doesn't it? Glad you're having a bright day down there, can you have a word and get them to ship some weather over to Surrey please?!

xx


----------



## laurab

Yup and Essex... rainy and grey here...

Jo - what are the pains like, could it be adhesions? I usd to get terrible pains from mine til I had them removed. Now I just get killer Ov pains.


----------



## Malini

Oooh Daylesford is NICE unfortunately I had mega IF breakdown there when I went for a yoga retreat to recover from BFN to discover teacher (well known to me) greeted with me surprise, and yes you guessed it! Grrrr.


----------



## Malini

Teehee you have to be dyslexic like me to understand that - can't edit easily on blackberry!

Hmmm Driver. Maybe that list says a lot about my priorities!!! 

At acupuncturist and would rather be spending this money on shoes ... Sigh!

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies  

I'm back from Mum's so hope to catch up with you all tomorrow, but had to say a belated               to Zuri.

Has anyone heard how Nix got on today?      

I wonder if Shortie has started testing yet   

I'm trying to drag myself out of my black hole - RH and you lovely ladies are superstars and I am getting there. It was a real shock to see how poorly Mum was now they have stopped her chemo - she'll have more news tomorrow so       she can hang on for a few more months at least. 

Love and           to you all

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

**** y not tested yet hunny, tho am having to keep my hands restrained as i have a spare test   Darling i really hope u have some good news tomorrow         

Helloooooo to everyone else hugs and     all, sorry really crap attempt i know    Will try and do better when i have more time later, had to do some ironing this afternoon as neither of us have anything left to wear that isnt creased    Really must get a tumble dryer one day   

Didnt eat walnut whips last night fell asleep on sofa instead.    So tonight scottie is cooking me steak chips and sausages for tea, and when the footie is on i will be eating my walnuts whips and either be on here or ********


----------



## laurab

RC Im so sorry hon, I really seem to be out of touch wth whats going on with you. Big hugs.


----------



## Züri

Hi RC thanks for your congrats. So sorry your mum is so ill, must be so tough on you, no wonder you are in a bit of a black hole, it's to be expected

sending lots of hugs your way xx


----------



## LV.

RC - I'm sorry you're feeling so blue honey, but it is to be expected and don't be too hard on yourself. Some big bear hugs coming your way. I hope tomorrow brings some better news for you sweetheart   

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Wondering about Nix - hope all went well Hun

and big   to **** y hun

enjoy tea Shorts xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne i will do when i finally get it   Im fookin starvin here


----------



## Han72

YO! 

RC sweetie      and      for good news tomorrow

Shortie - dinner sounds YUM!  Soo, have you started testing yet

Jo      can you bring yourself to test tomorrow at all? With a first response preferably. At least if it says what we hope it will then you can get yourself to the docs sharpish for cyclogest or steroids or whatever you might need      

AFM - Bless you all am absolutely fine, if knackered. EC went well, 9 eggs collected (poor resonder ny **** !) so just waiting for The Call tomorrow  

Sorry no more persos but am ridiculously tired!  Love to all and if I don't log on early doors it'll be cos I'm knackered, not cos there's a problem cos we're only doing good news this cycle            

I gotta feelin' woooohoooooo 2010's gonna be a good year lalalalalaaaaaaaa   

xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Woo hoo - fab news Nix!  Looking forward to hearing more good news tomorrow


----------



## purple72

2010 gonna be a good good year oooohhh oooohhhh I got a feeling oooh oooh!!!

Well done Nix sweetie, rest up and congrats on such a fab haul!!!! seems the tweaking and self medicating did the trick! 

Evening ladies, DH just cooked me Steak chips mushrooms and raw red onions! Lush!

Love to all

**** y lovely to see you back hunny xxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi All, I couldn't get appt to see doc yesterday but had some very light spotting and rushed off to A&E. Of course since it was just after Easter, they couldn't scan me and just told me to wait it out. No spotting since, but still cramps (which I have had on/off last few weeks) Have scan friday morning. Its a bloody nightmare to be honest. Don't know whether I am coming or going and not sure what to think anymore.
The other thing is during the last couple of weeks I have been feeling severely depressed (to be honest, suicidal at times) and yesterday prior to the spotting actually had to speak to doc on phone who prescribed some low dose valium. Even getting the BFP didn't lift my spirits. I have suffered a lot with depression in my life but this was probably the worst I have ever felt.
Reason I am mentioning it is because my doctor suggested it could be my hormones being all over the place OR
because I stopped the DHEA abruptly so PLEASE ladies, if you want to stop taking DHEA, I suggest you decrease your dose gradually.
At the moment I really feel if I have a miscarriage now, I don't think I will have the strength to attempt anymore IVF.

JoMac - I would test again. I didn't test for ages as I was terrified. I,ll keep my fingers x'ed for you. 

Thanks to all again for all you wonderful support.


----------



## shortie66

Siobhan darling           hope u r being looked after       

Nix wayta go girlie - barry white cd now goin on for ya


----------



## Rural Chick

Ladies - you really are the best          

Nix -            for those 9 eggies in Mr. T's dungeon d'armour tonight - lets hope Barry is playing full blast.    

Purps - your dinner sounded lovely - although I always regret eating raw onions the morning after. I've just had curry cooked by RH - I still have cravings for it, even now!!

I'm looking forward to Master Shout in a minute - I think it's going to be a close run thing, but I hope Dhruv wins.

OMG - Siobhan            I hope you have someone to look after you. DHEA isn't recommended with depression, so it could be the sudden withdrawl or the DHEA itself. Can you go and see someone tomorrow rather than just talk to them over the phone - it can make a big difference - don't forget we're here for you. I had spotting in the early stages and it really is more common than we realise


----------



## purple72

Siobbhan hunny so sorry you've been feeling so bad! 

Wish I could make it all better for you hunny! I think the Doctor has a point, all these hormones play havoc with our emotional state! 

Also I think we strive so long for these elusive BFP's that we think it will all be wonderful when we get them but unfortunately the BFP's are just the start of another part of our journey and it has just as many up's and downs as the TTC journey does!

Bless you though for sharing with us, and hopefully we can at least support you!

Big hugs sweetheart, thinking of you and hoping Friday can at least give your mind some ease 

Sxxx


----------



## popsi

Nix... woo hoo darling you stick them fingers up to your PR label xxx

shortie... mmmm enjoy your tea and your walnut whips darling.. and REST !!! xx

Purps.. my mouth is watering now .. i am hungry !! x

Siobhan.. keep strong honey xx

RC... glad to see your getting stronger, huge hugs for some good news tomorrow xxx

Laura.. hope your ok xx

LV, Louise and everyone else.. Hello ! xx

right off to watch Masterchef now xxxx cya later


----------



## shortie66

**** y scottie is watching football (where is the yawn yawn emoticon when u need it  )

Purps hows bump doing?


----------



## purple72

Dinner was just lovely, sorry to make you all jealous   

Hey Shorts, bump is actually really growing, seems to have really grown in the last week and little one's making his/her presence felt! 

It' wonderful but also a bit scary! just looking forward to a week on friday when we have our scan and check everything is fine! How's the nightmare 2ww going? I was so lucky in so many ways to get a natural BFP and missing out on the 2ww was one of the great benefits! It's drives you insane!!

Big hugs sweetie to you and your precious cargo  

Sx


----------



## SiobhanG

Ladies - again, thank you so much. I am just trying to get through it as best I can. I will speak to the doc on Friday when I have my scan and see what he suggests. I knew the DHEA was dodgy to take with depression but as you all know, us PR's will give anything a go. Most of us deserve medals for what we put ourselves through. Some of your stories inspire me so much.

My DH is amazing - in fact I wish there was a place like this for him to express himself (is there a male thread on FF?)

Yet again FF is a lifeline for me.


----------



## shortie66

Purps yep its driving me demented.  AF pains again tonight just wish i knew what was going on inside, i reckon if they were gonna stick they would have done so by now.  

Siobhan just take it a day at a time sweetheart, or even hour by hour, try not to think too much about anything. Listen to music watch cartoons anything to take ur mind off things.  Through my first depression i watched every episode of dads army, faulty towers and any other comedy going. Second depression was wallace and gromit and any cartoon i could lay my hands on. Wierd i know, but then i am a wierd kinda gal


----------



## Kittycat104

Siobhan - so sorry to hear things are difficult for you.  I so hope the spotting is nothing to worry about and the black clouds start to lift soon 

Shortie - I am having to suffer football too.  Might go and have a long soak to escape it.  DH hasn't spoken to me since it started.  The cat is better company!


----------



## Rural Chick

Siobhan - more          for you and some for your DH as well - I know only too well how much my poor DH has to content with.

Shortie and Louise - sorry about the footy - I'm a Man U fan but have an awful feeling we're not going to do well, so am happy to be oblivious. 

Shortie - I had ovulation type pains throughout the 2ww and beyond, so any twinges are normal


----------



## shortie66

Louise hmmm well its on but scottie is snoring his head off    Bet he would soon wake up if i turned it over.      

**** y whats an ov pain   dont think ive ever had one o them in me life


----------



## purple72

Yep shorts as **** y says period pains continue in the first few months, in fact only been last few weeks that I haven't felt them! it almost seemed like every 3/4 weeks I'd have all the usual period pains just no period? how weird is that? You can read so much or so little into everything you feel but in reality until the 2ww is up you will not have your answer! as frustrating as that is  

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Hmmm i might hav to go on a peestick buying mission hadnt i


----------



## shortie66

wonder when i'll do my first


----------



## popsi

shortie....       ON THE DAY YOUR SUPPOSED TO LADY !!!!!


----------



## purple72

Well as you already have it I wouldn't rule out tomorrow! You had friday in mind from the start didn't you?!?!?

     Just be aware that what ever the result you won't believe it for at least another 4 or 5 day xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie - I'm surprised Laura and Mir haven't suggested you test already        - looks like Purps is joining them       

When is the official OTD       

Well, I was right about the footie - will I be right about Master Shout, I wonder?


----------



## shortie66

hey popsi thought u were watching masterchef    

Purps i know hunny   am thinking perhaps sunday or monday at the mo tho (sshhhh dont tell popsi)


----------



## shortie66

**** y otd is friday 16th. Donors ec was monday 29th march. Had et on 3rd april and they were 5 day blasts, seems an awful long wait, otd date according to ff is 13th april which is tuesday. CONFUSED    me too


----------



## popsi

shortie.. i am a woman we multi task !!!! I am keeping an eye on you

and purps.. for shame encouraging such bad behavour


----------



## purple72

No No No I'm not recommending early testing (although I know how difficult it is not too) I think it just takes you on a bigger rollercoaster and in fact I was due my period on boxing day and didn't test till NYears day as DH asked me to wait! HOWEVER it was not easy to wait that long


----------



## popsi

lol..purps ok i forgive you .. this once   

so shortie.. going on purps test you have to wait till a week after OTD !!!!


----------



## purple72

Lister test 9 days after a 5 day blast so that's monday, I think that would be test day if I was in your shoes xxxx


----------



## shortie66

i will try and hold out that long. And who knows i may even wait till otd   

Joking apart tho as much as i want to test im so scared    still feel like pinching myself cos it doesnt seem real that im pupo     Perhaps i ought to stay in blissful ignorance for as long as i can.


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie - I had EC on the Tuesday and tested a fortnight later - it should have been the Wednesday but I thought AF was about to arrive. The line on FR was quite faint.

Popsi - who do you think will win?

Purps - can't believe you waited that long - I'm very impressed.


----------



## popsi

shortie.. i can only imagine darling.. i was never on 2ww but it must be hell on earth xx   

RC... i think maybe drhwv (or however you spell it lol) but we are about 8 mins behind on sky plus as had to go and give the princess some calpol .. so not gonna read this thread for a bit lol


----------



## purple72

Impressed, just let me remind you ladies though that it wasn't a traetment cycle so I really didn't think there was any chance, and DH had surprised me by booking NYE off (he always been rostered on to work the night duty) and didn't want me depressed due to a neg result. So it wasn't really that hard not to test as I think in 6 years of TTC I'd only ever tested 3 times and 2 of them had been during treatment cycles so I NEVER expected it to be positive xxx


----------



## shortie66

And to cap it all i have a small cut on my snatch pill finger    Didnt notice till i shoved a pill up there last night and f-in hell it stung a bit i can tell ya      Have to keep changing the plaster before and after snatch pills     

Popsi this is more like the 3ww  

Purps now u know different tho dont ya    

**** y poor man utd *snigger snigger*


----------



## Rural Chick

shortie66 said:


> y poor man utd *snigger snigger*


Shortie - I thought your were my friend     

Purps - I'm even more impressed now - I used to test when I was 2 days late as I was always fairly regular - so have probably done at least 30 in my time     

Am off to bed now - see you lovely ladies in the morning


----------



## shortie66

**** y of course i am sweetheart         its scottie's fault he's made me hate man utd cos they always beat the villa       Sleep tight darling     

Dont think im too far behind actually im pooped too


----------



## purple72

Me too ladies, sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Siobhan   just take one step at a time, we are here for you  

Rc I'm so sorry your mum is so poorly   and you are feeling low  

shortie, I've always liked being in PUPO bliss and enjoying believing I have a chance  

Well I had my intrlipids today at home which was fine and I have IVGIG in friday morning.  Off for another scan on the morning and then into school to do some work  

Lots of love xxx


----------



## LV.

shortie66 said:


> And to cap it all i have a small cut on my snatch pill finger   Didnt notice till i shoved a pill up there last night and f-in hell it stung a bit i can tell ya    Have to keep changing the plaster before and after snatch pills


    

I had to read that out to DP as I shrieked with laughter and he insisted I tell him. Sorry but he now knows about your snatch finger

Fedex have taken my menstrual blood, he clock it was for a "fertility academy" and asked me what was in it. I replied "Blood" and he went "Shhhh! No more, I don't want to know!" They must see all sorts (I'm hoping!)

I heard from Pix tonight and she's having hidden C too so it'll be interesting to see how many of us test positive.

Glad Druva or whateverhisnameis won, wish there was taste-o-vision

Night all!

xxx


----------



## LV.

Oh how could I forget - Nix! Way to go chicka!!!!  Barry is playing, DP might even get lucky at this rate!


----------



## beachgirl

RC    hope you get some positive news today x x x


----------



## Züri

well done Nix!! thats an imperssive haul - loving your positive outlook

I have to say this cycle for me I behaved as if it wasn't happening, i didn't do any of the recommended things - no protein, brazil nuts, pineapple juice, accu, hot water bottle etc.. etc... I just carried on as normal had a few tipples of port during stims and here we are it worked. I think we bog ourselves down with too much panicking sometimes and I know its easy to do that and hard to remain relaxed but i do think it helped for me - I also suppose symptom spotting in 2WW was over written for me with OHSS also so that took my mind off that

Anyway ladies I am hyper hyper this morning as i am going home! one week in here is enough. I still resemble a small country that is beach ball shaped but i feel a lot better

RC hope you get positive news today xxx

Shortie stay away from pee sticks wait it out be a good girl 

Siobhan so sorry you have had such a rough time emotionally  

Hi purps, pops Donks and everyone else xxx


----------



## purple72

Heaps hunny you are 100% right, I'm still not sure I believe this pregnancy is real because before christmas I'd reached a point where I firmly believed and was even starting to accept that I'd never be pregnant! Even now as I watch my body grow and listen to bubba on doppler it just doesn't seem real

Guess I'm in for a shock in 21 weeks if I don't start to believe it soon   

Zuri hunny Glad you're home!

Nix good luck for the call today, I'm thinking 7 lovely embies!

RC hope the news is positive today!

Hugs to Donks, LV, beach Short, Anne, Mal, Anna SB, Anna sausage, tracey, Pix Ally, Laura, Mir, and all you other wonderful ladies, 

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Nix- Wicked egglets love, lots of luck for the call hun  

Hi purps  

Shorts  

crap at personals girls, sorry   xxxx


----------



## purple72

Morning Sweet anne,

Are you ok? Big hugs sent your way xxxx


----------



## Trolley

Welcome home Zuri!

HUGE congrats Purple!!!!

Trolley


----------



## Little Me

I'm ok hun, just struggling to keep up, my mind seems full of so much that I'm finding it hard to concentrate recently
xx


----------



## purple72

Well sending you big hugs sweetie xxxxx

Morning Trolley sweetie, thanks xxx


----------



## almond

Just a quick one to say

RC - huge   been thinking of you and was asking Malini about you, I really hope you get some positive news about your Mum today

Nix - fab 9 eggs!     for today

Heaps - I totally related to your post, those dark nights are so hard   The same thing gives me hope too. I hope today's call goes well

Shortie / Tracey    

Anne, you are NOT [email protected] at personals (unlike me!) This must be a difficult time for you with a lot to process   I am so excited for you though. Thinking of you x

Have been reading a lot (on my iphone cos cant get on at work) am not posting much but thinking of you all. Sure I've missed something I wanted to say but I never was v good at personals   Am much better in person!


Love to all

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Almond


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix - Fab news on your EC, hope you get a call soon this morning and barry did the trick    

RC -  

Heaps -   I'm saving up a big one to give you in person next week  

Zuri - yey to you coming home and   for a smooth rest of your pregancy  

Sorry rubbish personals from me as well, no time, working too long hrs and gotta fly to Stockholm this afternoon


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies  

Thanks for all your good wishes for Mum - her appointment was at 9.50 but I don't know when she'll phone and I don't like to chase - so I'll just have to       that everything is as OK as it can be.

Driver - hope you have a good flight to Stockholm and that work isn't too busy for you.   

Almond - lovely to hear from you - and you're not [email protected] at persos either  

Anne - I know what you mean!!!   

Trolley - I'm not sure I've said hello before, so           for your 2ww - when is OTD   
.
Purps - it's only just beginning to feel real for me now, so I know exactly what you mean   

Heaps - it will happen and when it does, it will be the best feeling in the world, I promise. Which consultant is DH speaking to - ARGC or Jinny?    

Zuri - so pleased you are able to go home today, but please take it easy. I meant to say your HCG level was higher than mine, so you'll be fine  

LV - did you get lucky, let alone DP           at the Fedex man!!!    

Beachy - how are you?  If you get to Tewkesbury again, please pop in - we're less than an hour away.  

Donkey - don't work too hard sweetie -          for your scan and those follies and eggies. Hope the cysts are OK  

Shortie - tell Scottie it could be worse - I could support Chelsea. Hope you're keeping away from those peesticks. How's the snatch finger today    

Popsi - hope you enjoyed the last bit of Master Shout - I deliberately didn't say anything    

Siobhan - how are you feeling today       

Louise - hope the footie wasn't too awful for you. I've never used Agnus Castus, so can't help I'm afraid - do you normally ov around day 21?   

Nix -           for the call today - I reckon you'll have your twinnies and frosties   

Laura - any morer news on your move up to Nottingham? Sorry that you didn't see the sun yesterday  - I hope it's better for you today. How is that puss cat of yours?   

Malini - nothing wrong with wanting to spend money on shoes     . So pleased that you've got the planning permission for the cowshed and apologies if I called it the barn    I love cream teas too (well, the scone with cream and jam really - I can go without the tea!!) How is Charlie - enjoying the sunshine    

Jo - hope the digi test gives you the right result     

Leola - great to hear you have a plan with Reprofit. I love cream horns - especially when you have to stop the cream from squirting out everywhere.   

Tracey - do you have an official OTD as well or are you just going to wait and see?         for you and well done for keeping off the chocolate.   

AnnaSB - when are you off to Dublin? Did you chose your restuarant OK. How much longer have you got on the anti bs?   

Spuds - so glad that you're safe and sound in Spudland but they need to sort your internet out for you pdq!! Have you seen Inspector Bergerac yet or is he still too busy in Midsommer         

Mag - I think your post sums up the [email protected] that is IF perfectly.      The great thing about here is that we recognise that we all feel really sh1te from time to time and are here for each other.       

Swinny - how did your CDWM evening go? Your menu sounded delish. Hope you had a lovely time with Mag    

     to Steph, Mir, Izzilu, Jal and all the fab Team PR ladies and apologies if I've missed anyone out.

RH sends his love to you all - he's building a massive shed at the bottom of the garden at the moment - he was muttering something about a playpen for him and Chip


----------



## Malini

Oh RC, you're so good!

Yippee for shoes, alas my budget for them is back in the ttc fund. Charlie likes it not to rain but isn't so keen on the heat from the sun. So hoping for your mum. I hear you on the tea thing - I think a cream coffee would suit me best  hello to RH and you take care.

Morning everyone else. I'm going for a nap (bad night!) but will dream personals for all of you.

Malini x


----------



## beachgirl

Rc- wish I'd known...we had a lovely visit to Pershore...found a really nice tea shop at the back of a shop which was so sweet...full of local old dears meeting for a  cuppa...

Hi Mal


----------



## Malini

Hi Beachey  That tea shop sounds fab.

RC - cowshed or barn - same difference. I use both names. It is my happy place!


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps said:


> AND Mags where is that cake shop.... lovely cake shop.... near you... it would be on the way home for Driver and we could all meet up if you are free on the 13th....


did someone say cake....where...where , can you tell I'm on a diet....I am feeiling very virtuous this afternoon as I have turned down chocolates and cake today in the office.

Heaps - a plan is a plan, whether it be June or July I am sure having local IUI (rather than full scale IVF and travelling for scans etc) will help with the stress levels and low stress Heaps and DH will make babies 

Beachie - Are you still Ok for 24th for early lunch (and then we can go and get pampered at Tlou's party)? Any suggestions of where we could go?


----------



## beachgirl

I'l  have a gander this week and see what I come up with...if we met Wakefield area then we could go to TL's the back way..x
How long are you in Stockholm for?


----------



## H&amp;P

Beachie - Thanks for that, I am happy anywhere, I think LW is picking up her cousin from over Hull way and not sure who else is joining us at the moment. Just got meetings there all day tomorrow and then get back to Manchester about 6pm tomorrow night, would have been the perfect weekend to have stayed and DH to have come out and actually got to see Stockholm but we were supposed to be going to Cyprus at the end of next week so didn't book the flights early enough.

Right time to log off and wend my way to the airport, might not get back on now until Monday.

Nix - Hope your phone call was a good one


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies 

Any news from nix yet anyone  

Im being a good girl and not gone near a pee stick  yet  

Back later


----------



## Malini

Nix hasn't given me permission to tell tales but she's had good news. I'll let her fill in the details but suffice it to say we need to be splitting our hopes 6 ways. 3 sets of twins then, yes??

Thanks Heaps. It is certainly nice to have smthg solid and certain in my life.

Good girl Shortie. 
M xxx


----------



## Züri

I heard from Nix on ** this morning all was good with the fertiisation but i'll let her fill you in more, not sure where she is the little minx


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini - I too have had a nap - I decided to overlook the shed building whilst sunbathing and fell asleep. Now cream coffee is such a good idea.     

Heaps - fab news about trying tx locally - so much less hassle - as for trying out those fusion dishes, I wouldn't know where to start - I bet if I even tried to put the puree on the plates like they do, a bit like a comma, it would just come out as a lump!!      

Beachy - next time you're in the area we'll join the old dears and give them something to listen to  

Driver - safe journeys and well done on avoiding temptation   

Shortie - well done sweetie - the longer you wait, the darker that line will be         

Zuri - are you enjoying being back at home    

Nix -       on those embies. When is ET?  

Still no news, so guess Mum willl wait til after 6 now before she phones - I can't decide if no news is good or bad.......


----------



## Little Me

**** y      

Yay Nix         

Yo Shorts n Mal


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne - Shorts n Mal sounds like a trendy cocktail


----------



## Little Me

hey **** y , i prefer a bit of sex on the beach to be honest


----------



## shortie66

Hiya anne   any plans for weekend hunny?   OMG sex on the beach cocktails    that takes me back to my holiday in turkey, me and my mate drank so many of them they put the bloody price up     

**** y          for ur phonecall sweetheart. Ooo creamy coffee    i fancy one too now   

Malini hope u had a good nap sweetheart        Im trying my best to be good but finding it hard. 

Zuri glad to be home by any chance hunny        

I have just demolished nearly a whole pack of fig rolls    Im now going to go and make myself a creamy (decaff) coffee


----------



## shortie66

Forgot to say earlier we have had email from reprofit and we have 3 frosties   

Never did get my creamy coffee, i had a walnut whip instead   Gonna have it now tho


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie - 2 frosties          Hope you enjoyed your creamy coffee - I have a skimmed milk coffee every morning to help with my calcium intake - I hate milk and although I love cream and cheese, they doen't help with my waistline!!!

Have just spoken to Mum - they are recommending a different type of chemo that she can have on a weekly basis rather than every three weeks (reading between the lines a stronger, more aggressive type that is palliative). She also has to go and have an op on her left lung to stop it filling with fluid - she had 1 1/2 litres fluid drained off today - she had the right one done in September so hopefully this will help with the shortness of breath. I hate feeling so helpless and not knowing what is happening.

Is any one else fed up with all the election stuff already or is it just me?


----------



## purple72

oh **** y hunny it's not surprising you feel so low with all that's going on! Wish I could make it easier for you, big hugs xxxx

Shorts good news on the frosties hunny

Nix fab news on the fertilisation, hopefully that means blasts hey?

Big hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

Zuri – I haven't been on all week and so i've missed all of the mass celebrations but I just wanted to say congratulations gorgeous   

Shortie – How you doing PUPO Princess?? Frosties too, that's amazing news and I eagerly await your BFP my love   

Mal – How you doing sweetpea?

Nix – Come on little embies. That's amazing fertilization chickpea  

Donks   Good luck with this tx my lovely. I am with you every step of the way as I'm udergoing all of the immune stuff at the mo.

Heaps & Driver – The lovely cake shop near us is called Slattery's and it's in Whitefield. Mags and I tried to meet up there on Saturday afternoon for coffee and cakes, but it was ram jam full so we had to toddle down to the Italian Deli (Roma) instead, where we whiled away a few hours chatting and admiring all the lovely Italian boys in there

RC – I am so sorry to hear about your mum. It is understandable that you've felt overwhelmed and helpless towards the situation. You are incredible brave and strong and your love and support will be all that your mum needs    Yeah “Come Dine With Me” was a blast. Was pipped to the post though by half a point and the reason being was that it was supposed to be a team effort with me and Paul and we were marked down slightly as it was obvious that Paul had done fiddly squat to assist.

LW – Can't be far off now??

Rubbish day on the whole    tested + for hidden C. Got to have a follow up with Dr Gorgy tomorrow. I am absolutely gutted as this may mean that the LIT treatment that I had last month and that I am going to have again in Athens on the 20th of this month will have been a waste of time and money due to me now having to delay tx until this god awful thing is out of my system which by all accounts could be months down the line.

I am feeling pretty low tonight as I just feel like I am swimming against the tide. I know it's far better that I've found this out now rather than further down the line after tx and another £12K flushed down the loo, but I am just feeling a little overwhelmed by it all again. I just seem to get a plan in place and feel as though we're nearing the light at the end of the tunnel and then something pulls the rug from under me again.

Sorry for the me rant  

LV, Popsi, Purps, Almond, Trolley, Anna, Sausage, Tracey, Ally, Laura, Mirra, Steph


----------



## Rural Chick

Swinny -           . I'm really sorry to hear about the hidden C, but if that helps to sort things out then it will be for the best in the long run, even if it doesn't feel like it at the moment. Can you cancel your LIT on the 20th or is it already paid for? Is there any way another person could have it instead of you and pay you back? I don't have a clue about immunes as you can probably tell, so I am probably talking out of my ****. I'm sure everything is all a bit of a shock at the moment, but I really hope that this is the break through you and Paul deserve.     
Can't believe you lost out by half a point on CDWM - I think you should have got more points for doing it by yourself.     

Purps - thanks sweetie - big hugs to you too


----------



## shortie66

Ooo sorry sausage fingers thats 2 frosties   bit carried away there with the excitement   

Swinny darling       

**** y          for you and your precious momma sweetheart


----------



## popsi

ah shortie.. 2 or 3 what does it matter, they can all split for identical twins remember so who cares    just shows the quality of them darling, hope your 2 are all snuggled in tightly now xxx

**** y .. oh bless you darling, but i guess at least there is a plan for your dear mum    keep positve its surpising the effect a little one can have on your mum mentally too xxxx will make her so positive

swinny.. .. sorry to hear about your test honey .. how pants is that xxxxx  

anne, purps, mir, lv, donkey, louise, steph, driver, tracey, and all you wonerful ladies hope the sunshine helps you all feel a little more positive and brighter xxxx

right off to have the most HUGE piece of chocolate cake ever now LOL.. my mums friends husband made it as it was Mums birthday this week and he is quite simply the best baker ever !! .. so off to make a complete pig of myself... hmmm where did the diet go hey !


----------



## Donkey

Looking good for Nix  

Wehey!!! 2 frosties shortie!!!  

Swinny, sorry to hear about the hidden C.  I think I’d cancel the LIT on 20th if it were me.  

RC  

Just a short one this evening, feeling quite tired.  Had a scan today 6 good follies on the right plus tiddlers and she can’t really see my left because of the cysts.  Back on Monday.  IVIG tomorrow morning.

Love to you all
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Wooohooooo donks u show em hunny         Make sure u get loads of rest sweetheart    

Popsi perhaps ur diet has gone the same way as mine       I have just eaten black pepper chicken sweet and sour savoury rice and 2 potato waffles covered in cheese   Now about to start on pudding....a family bag of revels.


----------



## purple72

Donks that's a good haul! hope IVIG goes smoothly tomorrow,

I just had homemade veggie lasagne, (I can be a domestic goddess sometimes   ) 

Only problem is after dinner or any decent sized meal really I just get so very sleepy! Which Is not ideal as DH only got in an hr ago, It'd be nice to at least spend some time with him, but if I push through it then I'm wide awake till the early hours?!? 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Little Me

Quick one from me....

sarah- Oh no hun, I didn't realise it was +, I'm so very sorry. Wish I could help     
You call me anytime hun, I won't ring you now as I knw you're feeling so very low. This whole thing is beyond horrible hun, but it's still gonna be your year      

Shorts- Hi love,  oooh, I had some revels today     but tell yo what, those friggin coffee ones should be made illegal - vile    
Nowt really planned yet for weekend, going to get my passport done to change my name, it's only been over 2 years   also gonna go out on Sunday somwhere for a nice walk as just treated myself to some walking boots....size 3 would you believe    
Still feeling good for you   

**** y-       

Donks- Lots of luck tomorrow   

Purps- hi gorgeous  

Love you all
xxx


----------



## popsi

oh shortie i want revels now... but i agree with Anne, i have to nibble the chocolate off and if they are coffee i pass them to DH   ...i LOOOOVVVEEE the orange ones and keep them till last lol x


----------



## shortie66

I eat them all, even the raisin ones    Even tho i hate raisins if they're covered in chocolate then its ok by me


----------



## Ourturn

Hi everyone 
Sorry have been unable to get on at work...wrote a huge post the other night for our connection went and I lost it 

Nix - amazing news!     What did you do differently this time 

Swinny     its a nightmare but thank god you know, now you can get rid. PM or call me anytime 

Driver - thanks for the recommendations 

Shortie     

RC   

Day 11 of the antib's 14 days left! 

Will do proper personals tomorrow 

Thinking of you all 

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> Nowt really planned yet for weekend, going to get my passport done to change my name, it's only been over 2 years


 2 years, pah taht's nowt, mine has been 3 years and I am stuill refusing to pay the £70 plus pound they charge and it doesn't expire until 2012  I'm such a tight ****.

Swinny - Oh bummocks, pooh, pants and lots of other words I can't put on here. Please come for coffee and cake if you can 

Heaps - Cafe sounds lovely, what time is it open until?, must google where it is as I have no clue 

Just arrived at hotel and spoken to DH, now must go to bed as an hour in front here and got to be up bright and early in the morning.

Anna (SB) - no worries on the recomendations, if you need any more info just ask and I will find out for you 

Shortie - Whoo hooo for frosties.   , the  are watching you.

Zuri - Is it nice to be home?

Donkey - It's sounding good   

Yummy revels, though agree on the coffee ones, they are evil, I still eat them though just put another one in staright after to take away the taste, 3 days with no Chocolate at all for me


----------



## laurab

Hello all

Nix great news.  

Shortie  - wow 3 frosties!  

RC -   For your mummy.  

donk - Thats all looking good.

All ok here, work today, then home put the bubs to bed, then to the thearte to see my niece in show, then sainsbury shop, just home now bed... phew.  

Got maes up from devon tom then out in eveing for drinks then out saturday for friends birthday and then out with tims friends Sunday... gonna be shattered! Oh and place a bloody mess as tim had them today and out fridge freezer has broken!  

Love too all... right bed.


----------



## Züri

Donkey well done brilliant news - good luck today xxx

Shortie great news on the frosties!

Swinny sorry about the results and how will now mess up all your planned timings, I can really understand your frustration. But hopefully clearing up the hidden C will be a really positive step

Nix anymore news?

Hi AnnaSB hope you are doing well - not long to go now till ABs are done 

Hugs for RC

Hi anne, Pops, Laura, Driver, Heaps, Purps and every one else

So I am home - it was good initially, got home early afternoon after a detour to MaccyD's  that's all i craved and I rarely eat them - the hospital food was lovely but after a while it got bland

Anyway I am home and missing my hospital bed, I just can't get comfortable, I am still huge and still 13lbs heavier than I was before OHSS still in discomfort and can feel the fluid building again - to be honest I am now starting to feel stressed and fed up with it all, I really should go back to work next Tues and Thurs but nothing will fit me and a whole day sat at a desk i am unsure if I can - when they told me i would be in hospital for a week I thought no way seriously it can't be that bad, when they said you could be ill several weeks maybe 3 i thought no way - it is now looking a reality. Sorry for the moan moan as I know I am so so lucky to have got the positive - this is really taking the shine off it for now though - at least it's masking any worrying symptoms and niggles i may have been feeling

So scan on Monday to see if there is a sack and how many - hope they see something amongst all this fluid  

again sorry for the moan fest but thanks for letting me sound off 

love to you all x


----------



## laurab

Zuri -    Yup your preggo BUT your still feeling ****e so feel free to hae a moan. my friend had OHSS and was pretty poorly and miserable with it.  Wont last long though and then you ave the puking up to look forward to!


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies,

Zuri feel free to moan hunny, you're really going through the mill! big 'gentle' hugs

Morning Laura hunny how are you today, busy weekend ahead hey? seems like we're going to have lovely weather this weekend!

Sx


----------



## H&amp;P

Good Morning from Sweden


----------



## fluffy jumper

I have been reading all your news but been really busy with work and then wrork/social things in the eves so had no time to post.

Zuri.  I am sorry you are feeling so bad with the OHSS.  If the fluid is building again won't you have to go back into hospital.  Do be careful and make sure you seek help if you don't feel better.  Don't go back to work until you are completely better, just because it is fertility related doesn't make it any less of a reason to be off work.  If you had been hospitalised for something else you wouldn't be going to work.
Good luck for Monday.

Swinny.  I can imagine how you are feeling with the hidden C, it is one thing after another you poor love.   

Donkey.  I hope your IVIG goes OK.  Have you got a definate day for EC?

Nix.  We need you to come on and give us the full details but  for now.

Shortie.  Wonderful news on the frosties

Anna, great news on the anti b's being over soon.  I presume you have to do another test on your next AF and check if it has gone.   

Siobhan.  I am sorry you are feeling so desperately low - do you have someone you can talk to?  I hope your spotting is nothing to worry about, I remember how horrible it is, that sick numb feeling that it might be going wrong.  

Laura, PM me your address for Tuesday.  Can;t wait to see you and Steph and to meet little Vivvy, Beth, Eddy and Cerys.


Malini.  I'm so pleased you got your planning permission in the end - did they say why they changed their mind?  

To all of you who are meeting for cake - I am very jealous.  

On the revels debate - I like the smooth pebble ones the best - the ones a bit like a minstrel without the coating.  I wish you could get packets of just those. 

AFM.  Went out for our 10th wedding anniversary meal to the same Thai restaurant we went to twice last week.  The meal was lovely but not that romantic as the tables are really close together.  Not that DH and I are very romantic towards each other.  
Saying that, he bought me a lovely necklace and I wasn't expecting a present.
We are going to a posh spa hotel for Sunday night, trouble is AF is due Sunday/Monday.  I have about a 1% hope that AF won't arrived and I will be pg.  Usually I am an early tester, thats how I know that I am convinced I won't be pg or I wouild be testing by now.  

Driver. Hi from england !  What do you do for a living that you have to travel for work so much?


----------



## purple72

Morning Tracey & driver xxx


----------



## Han72

YO!  Hello everybodypeeps!  

Kate sweetie, how's it going? Positive pants back on and pulled up to your chin I hope so!  How are your twinnies doing in there ;o) GREAT news on the frosties my love!    

Zuri -    moan away my love, OHSS is NOT funny    Have they given you any recommendations re what to do to stop it getting worse again? What to eat, how much to drink etc?     

Donks -    that sounds familiar, one of my ovaries went mad and the otherone only had tiddlers   Good luck for the IVIG hon   make sure you've got lots of snacks and stuff to read or that your phone's charged so you can play games for the duration!

RC -     really sending the hugest prayers and positive vibes for your darling mummy       

Mira - Saw your thing on **, what have you been doing to be so knackered, woman  Are you ok

Mala - thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou!!!! Dinner was lovely and your generosity knows no bounds! I thought D looked really well despite having been bashed about by the chiro and acu peeps!  And you are as beautiful and fabulous as ever! Bless your little cuz and I hope it's good news for the interview today!  As for Charliefluff LOOOOOL he is FAAAANTASTIC !!! So gorgeous like a big fluffy teddy bear, I love him! Give him a beeeeg beeeeg hug from me 
 
Sorry no more persos but have totally lost the plot as to who's where at the mo....
Ladies, I know I've been a CRAP poster lately which makes this massive me post really cheeky but can I ask a heeeyuge big fat favour? It might sound strange but I'd really appreciate it because...

I got the call today and of my 6 embies we have

3x2 cells 
2x4 cells
1x5 cells

Which is GREAT!    The teeny, tiny fly in the ointment (petri dish   ) is that is one of the 2 cells is 40% fragmented, all the rest are 20% fragmented except for one well behaved 4 cell   which is only 10% fragmented.  As a result they're telling me they may well decide to do a day 3 tfr instead of blastocyst. 

I had a similar situation the last time, they said they were not great quality, better to put the best looking ones back on day 3 - which led to a BFN, not even a sniff of implantation.  But despite their pessimistic view of the quality of the remaining ones, they ALL went to blast and I got 2 frosties, one of which gave me my chemical....

I am convinced that I will get my twins when 2 blasts are transferred. I KNOW this so I'd like to ask you all to please do a concentrated PMA thing for me....

At 5pm today could you all pls just take 2 minutes to send Mike and me and our embies prayers, or if you're not religious some SERIOUS positive vibes that:

- Nix's embryos will look perfect every time they are checked from now on.
- The ARGC will recommend blastocyst transfer for Nix when they call on April 10th 2010
- Nix will have successful blastocyst transfer on Monday 12th April 2010 with 2 perfect blastocysts
- Nix will have a positive pregnancy test and an HCG level of over 100 on official test day in April 2010

I know this might sound a bit mental but the aim is to get as many people as I can thinking/praying for the same thing at the same time but if you can't do it at 5pm don't worry about it, as long as everyone's thinking along the same lines that'll be perfect and I will be forever in your debt and my children will have a record number of fairy godmothers!

Thanks to all of you and I promise to do better with posting on FF when I've got my heeed together properly again

xxx


----------



## Han72

Hi Tracey! Happy animalversary for yesterday! Spa sounds FAB, hope you enjoy it honey    

Wotcha Purps and Drives 

xxx


----------



## Züri

Nix I'll be thinking of you both at 5 this is going to be your time 

I had 3 day embies put back by the way (they don't do blasts here) I hope they go to blasts as thats what you are wanting but if not don't be too disheartened xx

Thanks for letting me moan girls 

Tracey enjoy your spa weekend xx


----------



## purple72

Wotcha Nix,

Mamoth post sweetie, but don't worry about it being a 'you' post it's 'you' we all want to know what's happening to as it's 'you' going through this right now. Just like we want to know what's happening with all the other lovely PR ladies!

will be thinking of you, Mike and the embies at 5 hunny xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Nix. I will be sending loads of positive vibes to you mike and you little embies.     

RC.  So sorry I forgot to say sorry your Mum is going through such an awful time. It must be so hard for you being far away


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Nix- wishing you lost of love n luck and positive vibes hun   

**** y   

Z- sorry you're ill hun  

Hi Purps, AM n Tracey xxx

Well girls, I've been speaking to our Sarah and I think I'm gonna have the C test done, I have no reason to think I coudl have it, but I feel a niggle, and I can't stop worrying now so I need to get moving quickly. Calling Penny at Serem soon to see how to get on with it. Day 22 for me so need to move fast.
Maybe I'm being paranoid, but with my TX coming up, I think I should test.
Not told jason yet


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anne.  I think by the nature of what we go through trying to get pg we are all a little paranoid.  Nothing wrong with that.  You wouldn't want to wonder 'what if'.  I know many Drs don't believe it - my consultant doesn't but all you have to loose is £200.

Better go, I promised I woudl take Max and his friend to the park to play football.  The trouble is they expect me to play too and they keep telling me how rubish I am


----------



## LV.

Have set my alarm for 5pm Nix

Anne - I have that "niggle" too, more than a niggle - I'm convinced my hidden C is going to be positive. Ah well. Won't be long until I find out I suppose.

Hello to everyone, sorry no time for proper persos but thinking of you all

xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - I will be sending a prayer your embies way      

Anne and ladyv - its good to do the test if only to rule it out. MOST of Mr G's ladies are testing negative. I was the 1st of 8 to test +ive  

Tracey - belated anniversary greetings! We got married in April too. 

Have terrible acid reflux...really painful kept me up all night. Taken a gastric pill and its eased a little but still painful, can't drink anything hot. The joys of anti b's! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi LV n Anna  
I'm gonna do my test via Serum in Athens, have already spoken to them and they are lovely, just need my **** hole of a doctor to give me a unine sample pot and some saline solution- he's a knob   so he might not help me, at least on the saline  

feel better Anna


----------



## fluffy jumper

anne, I just went into my GP reception and asked for a sample pot.  They asked whether it ws for a test there and I just lied and said yet.  I was just going to use a tiny bit of boiled water insted of saline.  I presume that would be OK.


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - you can get a sample pot from a chemist and saline too. If you struggle with saline just boil filtered water, let it cool and use that..that's what I did. You shouldn't need to go to a gp.


----------



## Little Me

cheers girls yes, Sarah said boiled water, clinic said saline but I'm boiled is fine


----------



## SiobhanG

Nix01- I will definitely be sending you some positive vibes at 5pm - your positive attitude is amazing.

Just to let you all know I had a scan this morning and everything looks ok, they could see a heartbeat - although the nurse wouldn't give me any numbers - she said I would just drive myself mad. So I am relieved (for now) but still very tentative and worried about miscarraige after my previous experience, so am going to try and not really think about it for the next few weeks.

My depression is easing slightly - which is probably down to the diazepam - I have only been taking one (3mg) rather than the 3 times daily recommended by the doc.

Best wishes to everybody


----------



## Trolley

Hi Heaps!  I'm still here - been reading daily but haven't had much to add to be honest.  All quiet here on the 2WW.  Due to test next Wednesday but waiting till the following Saturday - can't bear testing and getting a BFN then having to come to work     Called the hospital today as I've had terrible cramps/shooting pains/lower back ache - worse than last time.  They've told me it's wind - NICE - but at least I've stopped worrying a little!

Wishing you ALL a wonderful weekend

Trolley


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix - I will be in the air at 5pm so will be sending my prayers down from on high, that must be worth extra points  

Tracey - think you asked what I did, my job title is AFH Demand Manager Northern Europe (sounds exciting ....NOT) basically work for a company that makes paper products (lotus is our AFH brand, kittensoft & thirstpockets our consumer brands) and I have to work with the sales directors in GB, Ireland and the 4 Nordic countires to pull together their sales forecast etc etc... yawnnnnn. Luckily don't have to travel too much as I hate it and get really travel sick.  

Heaps - We need to come up with a plan for Tuesday  

Sat in Stockholm airport, flight in an hour so should hopefully be home by 7pm. Hope you all have a fab weekend.


----------



## Ourturn

Siobhan - now you have seen a heartbeat that's a major hurdle over...your odds of miscarrying go right down so try and stay positive. Easier said than done  

Heaps - won't test until 6 weeks after I finish antib's ...assuming af falls in with that, maybe longer

Driver - have a safe flight home

Trolley - just a thought...af pains could be implantation!


----------



## Little Me

Sioghan- Lovely news hun  

Hi AM, Trolley , Heaps and Anna


----------



## Trolley

Sobroody - I hope so but I called the hospital and they think it's trapped wind   NICE!


----------



## Ourturn

Trolley - they would need to say that!


----------



## Trolley

I KNOW!  I should have known before I called them really ha ha!


----------



## IzziLu

Blimey, it doesn't do to be off of here for a few days does it? I've just skim read about 20 pages so apologies if I've missed any major news along the way  

So Nix, fantastic haul my love and I will definitely be sending out those positive vibes for you at 5pm          

Shortie, great news re the frosties, hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad, love the walnut whip self-medicating!  

Zuri - glad to hear you've been treated for the OHSS and made it back home again but make sure you keep an eye on those symptoms and don't let it get too bad again!  

Siobhan, so pleased to read about you surprise BFP and that your scan went well. Sorry you're feeling so low, I can understand why you're feeling anxious about it all and I hope that you find yourself in a position to properly enjoy it very soon   

Trolley   trapped wind? nah implantation!  

Swinney - sorry to hear about your hidden C result.  I didn't manage to get mine sent off this month (trouble with the tampon squeezing method - yuk) so I'll have to try again next month.  It must be so frustrating when you're in the middle of treatment but as you say it's better to know now than wonder 'what if?'  

AnnaSb sorry the antibs are making you so poorly, you must be longing for this lot to be over, hopefully just the one course will do it  

Heaps - glad you've settled on a plan.  IUI locally sounds like a really good option for you, hope it goes well   

Donkey - sounds like everything is going according to plan, keeping everything crossed for you  

RC - so sorry for all that your dear Mum is going through     Lovely to see you posting again though  

Malini - wohoo you got your planning permission, you must be over the moon, how come they changed their minds, your DH must be very persuasive  

Tracey enjoy your spa weekend, sounds lurverly  

Driver - safe journey home Mrs important manager person  

Laura   about your cat - so do you think you might have kittens on the way or wot?  

ooh running out of momentum and my memory's failing me now  

 Spuds, Purps, Anne, Popsi, LV, Mags, Leola, Steph, Mir and the numerous other lovely ladies I've doubtless forgotten  

Love to you all  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## purple72

Thinking of you Nix hunny and Mike and your 6 little embies xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Nix way to go sweetie


----------



## Han72

Trolley, get the ginger teabags out oh windy one   Know how you feel though, I am floating on a cloud of flatulence  dontcha just luuurve cyclogest?!   But at least some of your twinges will be implantation pains my love     

Thanks everybody! I felt a real rush at 5pm (didn't even have any rave music  playing   ) got the shakes and started crying! maybe it was Driver's airborne vibes  

Thanks again  

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Nix- go kidda, lots of love  

happy weekend all

XXXXXXX


----------



## Donkey

Evening girls

Nix I’ve only just read your message but sending you lots of positive vibes.      

Tracey I got married in April too, a month of new beginnings.    I don’t have a definite date for EC yet, I have a scan on Monday and I think I will trigger on Monday and EC on Weds.  I have a lot of ovarian ache at the moment and am worried that Weds will be too late.  

Zuri so glad you’re home, don’t rush back to work.    

Driver, safe journey    

Siobhan good to hear you feel a little stronger and excellent news that the scan went well.  

Laura have you worked your mac out yet  

My IVIG went well apart from the needle coming out of the vein and giving me a massive bruise.  No ill effects as they did it slowly…nearly 4 hours.  Then a lovely afternoon at the allotment.


Ashes to ashes tonight...

Lots of love
donks xxx


----------



## Spuds

Girls xxxx this lack of Internet is driving me demented !!!! Trying to read your messages on my phone to keep up but it's makng me squint badly !!! (just tried with new glasses and now feel travel sick lol) 

Really hope all is well 

Zuri pleased you are back safe n sound xxxx

izzilu helloooo thanks for remembering me 

Shortie sending billions of vibes your way xxxx txt me if you need anything at all love xxx if u want to talk am here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

nix XXXXXXX giggling at your rush without rave music XXXXXXX

siobhan rc lv sobroody Anne tracey lj donks driver all you wonderful women and rh sending loads of xxxxxx and to those have missed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

missing you all !!!
Spuds 
xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all,

Lovely and    today


----------



## fluffy jumper

Nix      

Siobhan, wonderful news that you have seen a hb. I'm glad you are feeling a little bit better too.

What a lovely sunny day today.  I hope I am not temping fate but I have put our winter coats and jumpers in the loft.  I hope I don't have to get them back down for a few months.

I have been silly and done an early test today - mainly because I will probably drink a lot tonight at a friends 40th birthday party.  Even though I knew it would say 'not pregnant', partly because I am 2 days early, and partly because the likelihood of this superovulation and timed sex thing working at my age is almost nill - I still feel really disappointed.  Silly.  I suppose we let a little bit of ourselves hope even against the odds.

DH will probably be thinking it will be his lucky night in a posh hotel on anniversary treat but I will probably start my period during my spa day  

I shouldn't be sitting inside on this lovely day - see you later girls.

Jersey.  It is a nighmare reading on the phone isn't it.  I find it really hard to hit the page numbers and keep going backwards.


----------



## Malini

Tracey -     - it is impossible not to hope and odds mean little when you're in the fight to win.  Hope the sunshine helped to ease the disappointment.  M xxx


----------



## Donkey

Tracey   We have to hope  
xxx


----------



## almond

Tracey, that's so disappointing, it really hurts, it's not silly at all   
All babies are miracles and they come against all sorts of odds so why shouldn't any of us hope?  
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Tracey- it's not silly to feel that horrible disappointment, I hope you have a lovely night hun, you deserve it
And Happy anniversary   

Hi Almond Donks and Mal lovlies    

Shorts- Hi lovely,  

Nix-      excellent news, so pleased for you.  

had a busy day- sent my passport off with my married name on it (after 3 yrs!) £88 friggin quid for a change of name and Post Office check n Send- p!ss take or what   
Then I've done loads of housework, been for a walk in my new boots and have just finished some ironing     - yes, I've even shocked myself girls    

happy Saturdays
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather    

Did an early test yesterday afternoon which was negative    Dont know why i did it just couldnt stop myself    Know it was silly at only 7 days past transfer but you know well oh ok i have no excuse really  

Anne    You know what thats for         Well done on the housework   

Tracey we have to hope sweetheart dont we    Sometimes its the only thing keeping me from going   Enjoy the party sweetheart and the posh hotel    

Malini hope ur having a nice weekend sweetheart when does the new project kick off?       

Almond and Donks  hope ur both well        

F all on the telly, we have ordered chinese as too knackered to cook anything    We are off to see scotties grandad tomorrow who is in hospital and tbh its doubtful he will ever come out iyswim.  Poor man is 87 and has just had enough of living   So sad, although he is not a very lovable man, it still makes me sad   Must be the hormones from all the drugs


----------



## popsi

just a real quick one ...

Shortie .. we all know its too early darling... there is soooo much time for this to all change xxxx i am still praying for you darling xx

Tracey... its horrible darling every month hoping and then being let down, i hated it so much xxx

sorry not got anymore time to post as shattered and gonna spend a little time with DH xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - even if you prepare yourself, it still hurts    

Shortie - its too early hun...I read that hcg takes longer to build up with blast transfers too. I am still hopeful    

Anne - its blinkin expensive!

Donks - when is ec?    

Malini & Almond  

Anna x


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quickie to say - having terrible comp problems and this is first time I have been able to get online all weekend - gonna try something else to fix it in a mo but it might go tits up - so just wanted to say -

Shortie - thinking of you and saying lots of   

Nix - you too - hope ET went well xxxx

Laura/Tracey - am still up for meeting Tuesday and looking forward to it - Laura could you text me what time you'd like us! 

Lots of love to everybody else! sorry if I go AWOL!

S XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

have done another sneaky test this morning and still bfn, no more pee sticks left now and not buying any more so just gotta wait till next friday. However am not feeling very hopeful now but at least we gave it our best shot.


----------



## Malini

Shortie darling. Big hugs. No stick in the world would have shown my positive this early. There is still a LOT to hope for. It is such a difficult time and I really feel for you. Take care and try, though it is hard, to believe. M xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shortie, don't loose hope, it is still very early days.  I am sending you so much  

Nix, any news on your embies?

Had a lovely meal for friends 40th last night.  I was sensible and came home after the meal and made DH go on so friend could enjoy his birthday.  Just getting ready for going to our spa night.  AF still not here, hope she stays away until we come home on Monday - actually I hope  she stays away for 9 months 

Anne,  I can't believe how expensive passports are.  I have just send Max's off for renewal.  At least you will get one of those new face recognition ones which means you can go through the quick queue at passport control.  Steve has one and he is usually nearly the only person going through that queue.


----------



## LV.

Shorty - step away from the pee sticks missus!!!    Waaaaay too early petal and you should NOT GIVE UP HOPE! My first tx I tested on about where you are and got a BFN, then tested +tive on OTD, just illustrating the hcg won't be anywhere near high enough to be picked up yet. 

Tracey    you're not being silly at all petal, here's a big hug. I hope you had a lovely anniversary

Anne - ironing? What's that?! £88?! Think I'll be keeping my maiden name til mine expires, what a cheek! How are the boots?

Nix - Good luck for ET xx   

Zuri - how's the patient? You doing ok?

Donkey - Glad your IVIG went well. Have you got any arnica to help with the bruising? It really is magic stuff. What veggies are you planting? I think DP is putting some more of ours in today, yum!

Spuds - lovely to hear from you! Hope you're enjoying your life as a pretend farmers wife! OOooo it's coming in to Jersey Royals season, I so love those spuds and I bet they taste even lovelier in the real place. Mmmmm

Mal - mornings! Hope you're having a wonderful weekend. We must sort out our day out soon

Almond - hiya lovely, hope all is good with your SIRM planning and really looking forward to catching up xx

RC - hope yo've had some good news about your mum, big hugs m'lady   

Hi Steph, Anna, Poppsi, Izzy, Trolley, Driver, Purple and all you other gorgeous gals xx

What a lovely sunny morning again, hope it holds. I had a bridesmaid fitting yesterday, they looked so beautiful I almost cried! Not sure what the pregnant bridesmaid is going to do (puh!) her mum is supposed to be making her dress but I still have the fabric, I've not given it to her yet and she's not chased for it. She is still going through massive marital problems and actually said to me the other day "I hate being pregnant, I don't even want this baby" you can imagine how that one went down! She has been apologising profusely for being so insensitive, I haven't been able to let it go though, feel like I'm just storing up all the minus points for her and I'm getting closer to snapping point each time. Before she was preggers we would speak every day and she had been a wonderful support throughout all my tx, we really were the best of friends, now I hate being in touch with her. I'm still not sure if this is my problem or hers?! Probably both, she just doesn't think about her insensitive baby comments. I have to keep telling myself she's also going through a terrible time herself, her marriage is a real sham and I can see why she feels this baby is a thorn in her side as she's staying with her hubby because of the baby, I'd not want her situation for the world. Ah well, I am just concentrating on the lovely things in my life... One of my bridesmaids helped me make our  wedding favours in the garden yesterday and they are super cute and look gorgeous! I also got a bit sunburnt, not so good. And we actually went out on a Saturday night! We never go out on a Saturday, went for a curry with some friends and to a local pub with band and had a great laugh. They are a childless couple too so it was nice to have no kiddy talk.

Ooo that was a bit of a ramble wasn't it?!

Happy Sunday to all you gorgeous girlies

LadyV xxx


----------



## shortie66

thanx ladies   its just that you see all the posts from other girls testing early and getting positives. although perhaps not as early as me   Im making myself feel better by munching through a box of shortbread all butter fingers dipped in my tea  

LV im sorry darling but ur friend needs a proper slap for that comment


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

Shorts- Mrs early boots!!   I don't know too much about this but I still feel it's a bit early love. Give it a few days. Love shotbread,              
Wll have to sort out seeing you soon
xxxx

LV-  , you're gonna look beautiful in your dress hun  

Tracey- have a lovely Spa day and anniversary  

LOve to ALL

xxxxx


----------



## SiobhanG

TraceyMohair- Sorry about the negative, it's heartbreaking when it happens. I couldn't bear doing them - in fact after my last failed IVF, I didn't test until about 18 days OTD! Don't give up hope yet, I was given the less than 1% chance speech and my last antral follicle count was only 4 - in FEB! - of course I am still a wreck waiting for this to all end in disappointment. Are you doing DHEA?

Shortie- I agree with everybody else, step away from the HPTs, - don't do it to yourself, it's very very early!!!! fingers x'ed for you it turns out ok


----------



## Lilly7

Morning All.  

Tracey,    

Shortie,     and      that it's just too early for you to test.    
I hope you found some Choc in the end. 

I'm a bit out of touch as have had a busy few days with guests here so sorry if I've missed anything. 

Love and     for everyone. xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Heaps- We just went round the Lickey Hills , was really was.  

Girls, thick question?

Is the bottle of solution in Cetrotide injections Saline solution?  just trying to get prepared for my test.

ta
xx


----------



## Han72

YO!

Ooooh Kaaaaaty, you neeeed to waaaaaiiityyyy before you teeeeest, you know that's beeeeeeeest lalalalaaaaaa      do you like my song 

Hey Tracey      not silly at all my darling, but again, eees mucho early innit  I really hope you and DH enjoy your animalversary, eat, drink and be merry hon!     


hello everybody peeps, I am pupo so       

Mala is giving me her flat and her dog forever becos I is speshal       

Love to everyone and apologies for lack of of persos, I fink I have twwitis (two week-itis   ) either that or I fink the sunshine may have gorn to my heeeeeed                                                                                     

oops gotta go, my mum and dad are waiting to drag me off to 'ampshire, taraaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Han72

oops sorry Anne, I dunno for sure but I think it probably is...


----------



## mag108

been following all of your news ladies, been a bit pre-occupied so not posted much.

Nix: congrats and may you be continue to be blessed with good fortune

Shortie: Your cargo safe and sound and waiting to turn into yelling little ones! way tooooo early to test! 

Wow wasnt it a fab weekend for sunshine, totally changes my mood.

This week I saw a consultant to do with the chest xray I had early March, more tests to do to confirm but he has diagnosed Sarcoidosis on my lungs. It's an autoimmune disease. It can come and go, or become chronic or acute and dangerous. I could really do without it but after a night on Dr Google I have decided to try and not worry toooo much about it til the further tests confirm it and at what stage its at. It does fall into the same category of immunes at Rheumatoid Arthritis which is mentioned in Dr Beers book on immunes at pg. 

Still waiting to do the hidden c. Have had tubes since lmp in early March...AF better come soon. Trying to be calm about everything.   

so I am lucy its coming in to summer, always better for my mood. Trying to get hysteroscopy sorted and then deciding what cycle to do, OE or tandem.

Purps: glad its all going well for you.

Popsi: how is it all going for you?

Annofc: how are you and where are u?

RC: glad to see you surfacing and sorry that you've had a rough patch hun  So sorry to hear about your mum

Donkey: You are getting through it, one day at a time 

Driver: Slattery in Whitefield is were you wanna go! (its got rubbish hours though, closes before 5pm!) I cant make it on the 13th, (I should have let you know before, have something else on)....another time.x

big hello and hugs to Laura, leola, veda, Anne, Pix, LV, LW, LJ, Heaps, Tracey, Spuds, Anne SB, Steph, Mir, Izzilu, Jal, Jo, almond, Malini, beachy, trolly, siobhan, louise, ally, and anyone else I havent mentioned.


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Just popping on to say hello and thanks for all your lovely messages of support    

Well my head well and truly fell off after test results but I'm calming down now and formulating yet another bl**dy plan!! Finegrs crossed that the antiB's and hysteroscopy sort me out and all of my immune treatment so far hasn't been a waste of time and money.

Like Mags says I too am routing for all of you PUPO ladies and I am sending all the love and   in the world to you all. If i'm not posting a lot it's not because I'm not thinking about you all  

Sorry for lack of persos

Love to you all
Sarah xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Nix - you still in the saaaarf?

I have a wee package here for you, to be posted to France en le matin. Should I give it to you in person?

xx


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Another lovely day if a little windy, but I did manage to get washing on the line instead of the tumble dryer.  I love line dried washing  

LV I have had my first crop of sprouting broccoli and forced rhubarb...delicious!

Shortie...no more testing yet  

Swinny, glad you have a plan  

Mags you need a hug too  

Nix congratulations PUPO lady.

Well dh had concussion yesterday and today, he got knocked out cold playing rugby.  He doesn't remember being carried off the pitch.  Do they never grow up  

Scan and bloods tomorrow and I'll hopefully get a date for EC.

Love to you all Anne, Purps, Izzi, Trolley, Laura, Tracey, RC, MAlini,driver, heaps, leola, miranda and anyone else...
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Mags- a HUGE  for you xx

Donks- lots of luck for scans n bloods Hun and hope hubby is ok  

Sarah- lovely to chat to you earlier as always  

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Donks good luck for ur scan tomoz sweetheart       

Swinny always does to have a back up plan eh hunny       

Mag        sweetheart, you are such a strong lady      

Thank you all for ur msgs of support today, i know i've been silly testing early but just couldnt resist    I have bought one more digital test for friday as have decided against a blood test (for now anyway  )

Scotts grandad is very poorly   nothing to with disease although he does have a stomach ulcer that is bleeding  just think its his age (87) and basically he has lost the will to live.   Will not eat and is so very thin now, he has not even got the energy to suck up water with a straw. So sad to see, as i said earlier he has apparently never been a very lovable sociable man but its still sad to see. I nearly had to walk out as almost started crying.  All he kept saying is that he wants to die    I hope i never get like that, its such a shame


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Swinny - glad you are getting (another) plan together.  I think planning helps us hold it all together

Mags - sounds like you are handling all the stress OK - well done you - you have a lot on your plate

Heaps - its a real b ummer when you have a dream about something you want and then the realisation sinks in when you wake up - here's hoping your sleeping mind has an insight into the future.  I LOVE Slatterys.  The hot chocolates are the best in the world.

Shortie - I am with the others - way too early to have any true result on a test - STEP AWAY from the sticks!

LV - how insensitive is your friend?  I really don't get what people are thinking of sometimes.  I got sunburnt too yesterday - forgot to put suncream on my chest and have a attractive red 'ring' where my top was

Tracey - you are not silly.  I allowed myself to feel over hopeful this month and we were doing follicle tracking without any meds or tx, so no different really to any other cycle that I have failed to get pregnant with for the last four years.  How was the spa?

Nix - I was thinking positive thoughts for you - so hope the combined forces of the PR girls positivity does the trick

Driver - how was Stockholm?  I went there for my hen weekend and loved it.  We met some very amusing Swedish boys who told us that Swedish girls may be beautiful, but British girls knew how to have fun.  This was as we were dancing on some tables...the days before I had IF issues and all my friends had babies.  I guess you don't get a lot of time for sightseeing though.

Siobhan - glad to hear your news.  It is not surprising you feel nervous though after all it has taken to get this far.  IF is so mean that it doesn't allow us to enjoy our pregnancies even when they eventually happen.

Hugs to Leola, Anne, Malini, Steph, Anna, Popsi, Almond, Donkey, Jersey, IzzuLu, Purple, RC, Trolley and all the rest of the lovely PR ladies.

AFM - loving the sunshine this weekend!  Went for a long walk (longer than intended as we got lost!) yesterday and had a pub lunch and today have been busy in the garden.  Unfortunately the positivity didn't extend to a DHEA miracle this month as AF arrived.  So in for progesterone test tomorrow.  Do you all use fertility monitors during your cycles?  Was a big reluctant to part with my cash for one, but seeing as I am already spending £1000s on IF, another few pounds on the credit card wont make much difference!  Any recommendations?  Worthwhile or not?

Louise x


----------



## SiobhanG

AnneG - I am pretty sure that the solution with the cetrotide is saline. In fact I think all the solutions they give you to mix with the meds is saline - but I think you can get saline from your chemist if you need it anyway, I know I've gotten some saline drops when I had a really sore nose once - from hayfever not a cocaine habit! altho at the time I did think my nose was gonna do a Daniella Westbrook on me....sorry rambling a bit....

Mag- so sorry you seem to be having a tough time, I'm thinking of you

Nix - yes you do seem to have gone loopy, but my god you are such a ray of sunshine, I am hoping your positivity rubs off on me....


----------



## fluffy jumper

Nix.  Well doe PUPO girl.  I won't even try and compete with the emoticons. so I will just give you a 

Better not be here too long as DH wonders why I brought the laptop on our anniversary break   I am sitting in our v big room at a posh desk having been for an early morning swim.  Tested this morning and surprise    You just think with two follies, trigger, perfect lining, proven pg in the past that it will work.  Poo.

had a lovely eve last night.  Told DH we are near the top of the list and he is happy to go again - I must say I am v lucky that he will do almost anything to keep me happy.  We will have another go at the super ov this month (won't tell DH though due to past performance issues   )

Mag.  I'm sorry to hear about your lung disease.  I suppose it fits with all your immune problems.    

LV.   to your insensitive bridesmaid. I hope you manage to resolve things as you don't want to be feeling badly about one of your bridesmaids on the day.

Anne, have you manage to get a pot yet.  Don't leave it to the last minute.  I thought I could get one from the chemist but boots said they don't do them anymore, then had to wait until I coudl get to GP surgery, by which time AF had nearly stopped and I didnt collect any.

Louises,  I have resisted a fertility monitor until last month when the Dr we can't name said I should get one.  I have a clearblue fertility monitor (recomended by many on here)  At least you know if you ovulate or not and when.  I think it probably makes each month of more disappointing though as you know you ovulated and had sex at the right time.
I bought mine on Amazon as they were almost half the price of boots.  You coudl get one from ebay but when I was looking they weren't much cheaper than Amazon.  Trouble is you have to pay for sticks every month too.

Donkey.  Good luck today.

Really have to go as DH is glaring at me.  Love to everyone I haven't mentioned, it doesn't mean I haven't thought about every one of you.


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - you are really going through it    

Shortie - no wonder you tested -tive! If (and I am not encouraging you to) you test early, there is no point testing with anything other than a First Response...the digi ones are not sensitive. Sorry about Scotties Granddad

Louise - the clear blue monitors work...I got pg 7'al times using mine. Will be digging mine out once we are allowed to ttc again. Sorry dhea didn't work this month  

Tracey - sorry it was a bfn   Great news re the list though!

Donks - I dried a load of washing outside too, lovely! V impressed re your rhubarb and brocolli. Good luck today    

Nix - Pupo lady! Hope you are taking it easy so your embies can snuggle in tight  

Lady V - its a tricky one. Normally I would say sack her BUT she was always there for you before she got pg. She is probably wrapped up in what is happening she is not thinking about your situation. Staying in a marriage just because of a pg must be horrible. Anyone of us would accept the pg as a blessing and sack the husband I'm sure...but as she has not been plauged by IF her outlook is going to be different. Nonetheless I hope she doesn't wreck your big day. If the there is no sign of her dress being made, could you ask her to do a reading or something like that instead? 

Heaps - on the home stretch day 16, 8 days left! 

Morning everyone 

Watched brothers and sisters yesterday....a surrogate was told not to move 1 hour after transfer, then bed rest for 36 hours! They were talking about 'advanced blasts' yada yada! 

Anna x


----------



## Trolley

Sobroody I watched that too!!!  Started thinking that maybe I'd moved too soon . .  but my clinic asks you to rest for 30 mins then you can go.  I did have bed rest till the following morning but came back to work that day as the clinic said there was no reason not to.

Trolley


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Shortie- poor Scotties grandad    
how you doing?

Morning Anna  

Tracey-   , yep, got my p!ss pot from the chemist love  

Soibhan- ta for info love  

feeling a bit Mondayish today   
xxxx


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls

Tracey Sorry it was a BFN  ot does feel so frustrating when everything is right - it should just happen! hope you are having a nice time away x

Mags so sorry to hear about your disagnosis, it sounds daunting - you have been through so much  thinking of you x

AnnaSB - I was up dressed and leaving the clinic about 15 mins after my transfer and told I could go to work in the afternoon -  didn't go to work but I didn't lie down for 36 hours! that's OTT if you ask me

LV your friend sounds like a nightmare but I suppose she is going though her own personal turmoil and as much as we want babies we can't deny that others end up in situations that just aint right for them - damned frustrating though

Nix hyper PUPO lady congrats! what drugs have they been giving you? I need some! 

Shortie, no more pee sticks till saturday you hear! Sorry to hear about Scotties grandad xx

Siobhan congrats on seeing the heart beat - do you still have no idea how many weeks you are?

Louise sorry you didn't get your miracle this month x

Donkey - are you having a scan today? lots of luck xx

Swinny - hope the new plans are coming together - I think we have an amazing capacity to process bad news, grieve -  then move on - we are all stronger than we think and it's what keeps us going xx

Anne hope you managed to sort out sending your sample pot off

ok think thats about the extent of my personals today - sorry if i missed anyone xx

I am just getting ready to go off for my scan - not expecting to see much, it's mainly to see if there is one or two sacs (I'm only 5 weeks and 2 days today so i am wondering if they will see anything). I am still bloated like a whale, uncomfortable and nothing fits but this morning i have now lost a grand total of 2 kilo of the 8 i gained!   tummy feeling a little softer at least

Will check back in later with any news

x


----------



## Ourturn

Trolley - my clinic sent me on my way straight away and said how much or how little you moved would not effect the result.

Zuri - good luck with the scan hun     Didn't realise ohss caused lots of fluid build up...hope you feel more comfortable soon  

Anne - I HATE Mondays, I hate work days full stop!


----------



## SiobhanG

Zuri - think I am almost 7 weeks. Unfortunately still really down with this chronic depression so cannot even begin to feel positive - especially as I am still terrified of miscarriage as well! I think the depression was just inevitable considering the enormous amount of stress over the last couple of years and have been out of work last couple of weeks as well (I am self-employed) 
To be honest - not sure how any of us get through all of this! 

Best of luck with the scan today.

Trolley- I think I was up about 5 mins after my ET! - I don't think there is any evidence to suggest that you should stay in bed any longer. Although mine didn't implant but I don't think it was to do with not having bed rest.


----------



## popsi

just popping in quickly to say ..

Shortie.. sorry about scotties grandad honey its so sad xxx how are you today keep away from them   

Tracey.. have a fab time sounds a lovely place xx

zuri... good luck for your scan honey.. wonder how many there will be .. 2 i reckon !! xx

Anne.. I remember that monday feeling well     xxx

annasb.. how are you honey xx

malini.. your ** pics are lush !! how are you xxx

nix... hope your keepig positive and wearing orange xxx

Siobhan, LV, Trolley, mir, laura, steph, heaps, driver, donkey, anneofc, swinny, almond, think of you all often  

things all great here, been outside playing for a bit in our princesses sand pit, she is now in bed for her nap and i am having healthy lunch of cuppa soup and bacon crisps LOL !! ... then we are off for her MMR later   

xxxx


----------



## Züri

just the one  he thought he may have seen a trace of something else but at this stage he is 95% sure it's just the one - still very early days - next scan 2 weeks today when i'll be 7 weeks plus 2 days

still not sinking in, hubby is so excited why can't I be!? I am irritating myself


----------



## Malini

Because you know too much, have heard too much, probably seen too much on here.  The excitement will come.  I know I wouldn't let myself believe.  Congrats Zuri.  One perfect baby is exactly what you deserve.    

Ta Popsi. Good luck with the MMR.

M xxx

PS SIRM make you lay around for a half hour at least (bed pan and all) and they recommend you to take it very easy after ET.  I stayed in bed til noon the next day - doesn't take much to convince me to do that though.


----------



## Little Me

Excellent new Z  

Hi mal


----------



## Malini

Hi Anne


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Zuri hon - its hard to be excited when you have been on this thread for so long, you know better than most what the pitfalls could be but there is no saying that will be you so please stay positive, you are PREGNANT!!!  

Shortie angel - please please don't keep testing this really is no good at all, you are putting yourself through additional stress sweetheart, I know its easy for me to say, particularly as i have never been in that situation but I really really have your best interests at heart, please no more tests until test day!! When is that please?        

Love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Oh and good luck Pops with your little cuteys MMR!! Also when will you be able to put photos on ** for us??!!! xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Alls


----------



## Züri

Ally!! ahhh you made my day seeing a post from you  been looking at your lovely photos on ******** with Laura from this weekend, you all looked lovely and chilled - seems you had a great time x

How are you? 

It's funny - I said to myself if I get pregnant i will not worry and try and enjoy every day even if it is short lived  I am not mega nervous as such I just can't seem to muster up the excitement my husband is - but then a lot of that is also just me - I am like that in general life - I thought getting pregnant might snap me out of it 

But of course deep down I am delighted and over the moon and feel very lucky

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Z - yes we had a really fab time - best time I have had in 2 years - definitely feel I am through the worst of my heartbreak now although am aware it comes in waves. xx

Anne - Angel - wished you had been there it would have been icing on cake xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Alls- The pics looked great, are you sure it would have been icing on the cake? I could have been the one to get us arrested    
Glad you had a lovely time, and that your heart is healing a little


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anne - Next City break is Oxford   you can get us arrested and then we can stay in the Malmaison which is an old prison!!!! Ha ha ha!! xxx


----------



## popsi

zuri.. well done honey xxx you will relax in time xx

mal and ally thank you xxx... ally... once its all legal in the summer hopefully xx

love to everyone else xx


----------



## Little Me

pops- Has princess had her mmr yet?  

Alls- yep, I've stayed there    

Z


----------



## laurab

Ally -   

Zuri - Perfect. Great news.  

Pops - Hope MMR goes ok. Take some raisons.... 

Sorry been AWOL had crazy busy few days.  Have been reading but not time time to post.


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies  

No i havent done any more tests    Have bought a clearblue digital for the weekend and am getting hcg bloodtest done through docs.  

Zuri woooo hoooooo well done sweetheart, one little bubba safe and snug        

Tracey sorry about the bfn sweetheart what a bugger    We have so much hope at the start dont we? and little by little it just seems to disappear. Big      for you, enjoy ur hotel room     

Annasob the last two i did were first response   hence not doing any more  

Nix hey pupo lady hope ur taking it nice and easy         

Ally lovely to hear from you sweetheart.  OTD is officially friday, but theres no way im doing a peestick on that day its the busiest day ever at the cafe and i need to keep my wits about me     Will do one saturday if hcg test not back from docs but they have said it should be back hopefully friday afternoon.

Hello to malini anne laura mir louise **** y siobhan popsi and everyone else. Im taking my creamy coffee out into the garden to get some well earned bit of sun for a bit


----------



## popsi

Anne.. yes we have just got back .. she was okish bless her had 2 injections one in each arm bless her xxx

shortie.. glad you have hcg sorted darling thats better for you xxxx

love to all... off for some cake now and coffee as mega stressed xx


----------



## Donkey

Hi girls

Lovely to see you Ali  

Hi Malini, Anne, Shortie, popsi, Zuri, Siobhan, trolley 

Well EC is on weds morning waiting for a call to tell me what time to have my trigger shot. Amazingly I have 13/14 follies on my right side   but the left is too damaged by cysts.  I've never had so many follies, lets   they have some eggs in them.  I was on different drugs this time.

Speak later

xx


----------



## Trolley

Donkey that is AMAZING news!  Well done you!  Good luck for ET :0)


----------



## Donkey

Trolley, I know!!!  I only got 3 last time.  I'm being cautious as I know they could be empty or immature, but fingers crossed there will be some  
xx


----------



## Malini

Woohoo for our Donkey! Tomorrow is your blessed drug free day. So excited for your lucky 13. Gosh imagine how many zillions you'd have if both ovaries were playing fair - greedy I say  Take care and drink loads and loads of water pls. We don't need a 3rd case of OHSS on here. Happy clapping. Malini xxx


----------



## shortie66

WOOOOHOOOOOO  way to go donkey!!!!!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Just wanted to say quickly -

Donkey - great news!

Tracey -   .

Kate - you're doing fab - over half way there and no madder than when you started.   Way too early to know either way.  

I have 3 springer and 1 cocker spaniels laying on my feet looking hopefully at the door. Must go. x


----------



## Züri

Donkey great news - I am sure it's the pergoveris, i had the same - lots of follies on one side and not on the other and more than i had got previously. 

Lots of luck for Wednesday x


----------



## Ourturn

Donks - that's amazing! Good luck for Wednesday! 

Ally - nice to see you


----------



## Swinny

Donks - That's amazing news   

Anna - Can you PM me your mobile hun??

Need some opinions girls. I sent Dr T an email re my 2nd LIT (20th of this month). This was my email:-

Hi Dr Tsagaris

I am due to come out for my 2nd Donor LIT treatment with you on the 20th of April. I have just received some test results back from Dr Gorgy in relation to Hidden Chlamydia and I have tested positive. 

I will need to start a strong course of antibiotics for one month as soon as possible and I am worried about the effect that will have on my LIT treatment. I will also need a surgical hysteroscopy following completion of the antibiotics. My questions are as follows:-

When will I be able to start my course of antibiotics? 
I will definitely need to delay my proposed cycle of IVF (I was due to start at the end of May), how long will my LIT be viable? 
Will surgery decrease my LAD levels? 
With all of this in mind would I need a 3rd LIT? 
I appreciate that you are extremely busy but I would be really grateful to hear from you.

Kind regards

Sarah

and this was his reply:-

Dear Mrs. Carling,

I'm sorry to hear this. The infection, if it was present for some time, might have caused a great deal of immunological involvement in your infertility issue. I think your treatment for this takes precedent and then your procedure. We can do the lit after this. Your raised LAD titles will be high for 6-9 months. 

Regards,
N. Tsagaris MD 

Do you read that as him saying i should abandon LIT until infection cleared? Mags and I do but as it's not definitive I'm not sure  

I think it would make sense to start again with the LIT after the evil C has been banished.

At least this way I could start antiB's straight away!!

I'll be back later for more perso's just off to do my old fella's shopping for him

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## laurab

Donks - Fab news my lovely.  

Sarah - I read that as though you need to sort the infection first.  

Pops = why stressed? did MMR go ok? 

sHortie Pants -


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- Looks like he's defo saying treat the C and get things back on track .  
Speak in the week lovely xx

Donks- lots of luck hun for Wed  

I've just got back from my counselling and told her all about the C test I'm having in Athens- she asked me what was so different testing that way to the UK, and I said I'd just head that it had been researched that the Athens test was more accurate- 
I'm having a smear tomorrow girls and I'm gonna ask the nurse to do me a quick C test first- I'm confused to why the UK is not as accurate.
Does anyone one have any info?

xxx


----------



## LV.

Anne - Gorgy told me that there just isn't a lab capable of doing the hidden c test in the uk. He approached his usual lab and they said they can't do it, maybe it's lack of equipment? 

Sorry just quick as on train on iPhone

xx


----------



## Little Me

ta LV- I've had a couple of replies on the C thread to say the swab test is accurate if the C is quite recent and hasn't travelled past the cervix. The hiden C test is when the infection is old and has more than likely travelled up to tubes/ womb.
xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Zuri - so pleased for you but not surprised you feel cautious.  I hope that will lift as time passes and you get to enjoy your pregnancy

Donkey - great news!  I am off to google pergoveris.

Swinny - I was confused by the response but LIT and immunes stuff completely confuses me in general

Had my progesterone results back.  Apparently I didn't ovulate this month so the follicle they saw on the scan must have been empty.  Back for another scan Weds to have another look (not sure why but will go with it).  Feeling fed up and going to drink wine.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Louise, what will they be looking for on Wednesday.  I think it is worth you getting an fertility monitor as I presume that does say whether you ovulate each month or not.  I presume that if you don't ov then your LH doesn't get high enough to show a peak on the monitor.

Anne, I have been looking for the thread I read about the hidden C on but can't find it. It is probably one you already know about anyway.  I remember there was some debate and posts by two people who worked in sti clinics and they explained it quite well.  I still ended up undecided.  I am still in two minds on whether to get it done or not.  The MC Dr I see was very sceptical.  I probably willl though just so I don't MC again and wonder 'what if'

Donkey. fab news on the follies


----------



## Donkey

Swinny  I think he is saying sort out the hidden C and hysteroscopy and then do more LIT.  xxx


----------



## mag108

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190643.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=213413.msg3686995#msg3686995

se above, info on C test


----------



## Kittycat104

Tracey - apparently they are looking for the remainder of the collapsed follicle.  It was definitely there before unless it has collapsed and disappeared!  And af has started anyway so would that make a difference?  Could it have been an egg less follicle?  Could you still have a lh surge but no egg?  So many questions - can you all tell I am confused?


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - I will pm you my number now. I read that to say wait until you have cleared the C. I have cancelled my lit on the 20th for the same reason. Whilst the doxycilcine does not interact with the lit I think the zirthromycin and/or flayl might. Have you asked Agate on the lit/amin gorgy thread?
Mr G wanted me to continue with lit as well humira & ivig (to get my cytokines down) but I said I wanted to wait until I was clear of C, retest my nk's & cytonkines and take it from there. IF the C is cleared with this 1st course the soonest I could think about ttc would be July, but if clear I would need lit so realistically we couldn't try again until August...if I needed another course or two it would be even later   
But clearing C is a priorty as I belive its the cause of my immune issues. 
Have discovered the best dark chocs we can have whilst 'diary free'..they are dark hazelnut pralines from hotel chocolat...cost a bomb but allows us a bit of a treat.

Louise - have a glass on me  

Anne/Tracey Many docs here will be sceptical. But my consultant asked for all the information I had on it, so I e-mailed it across my results along with links to medical articles which were posted on the C thread. 
Dr G is now talking to Dr Toth in the states along with Penny. The 25 day antib regime has been approved by Mr Toth and he is probably the no1 authority on C in the world (he also tests menstrual blood)
I believe its no coincidence that its ladies with immune issues like me and Swinny who are testing positive for latent C. That said most of Mr G's ladies are testing -tive. 

Anna x


----------



## SiobhanG

Donkey - just wanted to say fantastic news!!!!! And don't worry too much if a couple of em are empty, you've got a lot to choose from. Bloody brilliant, best of luck for Wednesday.

Zuri - don't worry about the lack of excitement. With all the stress that's involved in IF it's bound to feel slightly like an anti-climax even when you get the BFP, especially as the worry and fear are still at the back of our minds that things could still go wrong. My DH's much happier in himself as well and to be honest it's driving me a bit mad cos I feel so miserable!!!!


----------



## Little Me

Thanks girls . I may as well have a c test tomorrow too as well as my smear. But I will also do the hidden one.
Feeling very ffd off that nothing is straight forward- and I'm not even going through half of what you lovley ladies are  
xx


----------



## Malini

My baby was a boy and apparently normal, or the testing found nothing to explain the loss. I too am fed up and sad.
Sorry 'me, me, me' but brain has stopped.
Malini xxx


----------



## mag108

oh Malini   
It is so difficult and sad. 
Can you do a ceremony to mark his passing?
xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Malini you poor darling.  Does it make it even worse knowing the sex?  I have never seen a hb with mine and I am well aware of how much harder it must be when you do.


----------



## Züri

Malini so so sorry ;( there are times when we are allowed to post me posts and this is it so don't be silly 

So many big hugs to you I really don't know what to say. It's been such a heartbreaking time for you x


----------



## Malini

Thanks Mag, Tracey and Zuri. A ceremony is a good idea. I have been pretty much ok but the grim facts are so infuriatingly obscure. All of this is heartbreaking no matter how far or close (although LV's story makes my blood run cold). Sharing here always helps.
M xxx


----------



## Donkey

Oh Malini I'm so sorry.    Sometimes details help, sometimes they make it so much harder.  We are here for you  
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini             big hugs to you, DH and Charlie


----------



## Ourturn

Malini


----------



## popsi

oh Malini .. i am so sorry


----------



## Swinny

Malini -  I truly am so sorry for the pain that you're going through. You are a lovely person and very, very brave. I think a memorial would be a lovely thing for you and DH   

Thanks girls, I am gutted that I didn't know about this test before I started my LIT treatment, at least by postponing i will only lose the £300 for flights and hotel, rather than £800+ adding in the treatment. Onwards and upwards hey!!!

Anna - Will you be around tomorrow evening? I'll give you a bell then if you don't mind??    Loving the chocolate tip  

Mags & Anne - As always girls you are stars   

Driver and Heaps - So sorry girls but not going to be able to make the meet up tomoz as I am hoping to get a GP's app't. Enjoy yourselves and hope to see you both soon xx


----------



## Malini

Thanks all. I just needed to vent. I am not in a heap or anything...yet!

Swinny - I hate losing money. The hotel should have a 24hr cancellation. The flights are trickier but do you have travel insurance? It may be that would pay out for 'medical reasons' and final idea could someone on Gorgy's thread take your flight if you're able to transfer it over or rescedule it for another day. Grr. You could do without this is the understatement of the century!

Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me

Mal- your beautiful little angel boy is keeping his eye on his mom n dad  and he'll make sure that happy times are not too far away for you both.  
I hope your heart heals in time my lovelyxxx

Sarah- hey, always here for you sweetie xxx

we've got 8 months left of 2010 girls, I am   that 
we all get our wishes or at least we are en route to our dreams

love
xxxxx


----------



## laurab

Malini -    wish I could change things for you.


----------



## Lilly7

Malini,


----------



## Malini

Oh you're all so lovely and generous with your care.

Before I forget Heaps I'd love to walk and learn about rocks 

And I am sure I was asked another direct question recently maybe about the planning, dunno why exactly they changed their minds but I think someone at the park decided to be brave and our architect has a very good relationship with the planner. Maybe like Anne says its my angel boy looking out for us.

Is there still a plan for a lunch around Sheffield on the 24th?

And Driver I owe you PARTICULARLY a pm. I don't know what's wrong with me atm, can't get to anything and tired all the time. Do I blame everything on grief?

Night all. Sweet dreams.

Malini xx


----------



## shortie66

Malini darling words cannot express my heartfelt pain for you    I can only imagine what you must now feel hearing the news     Yes darling blame everything on grief, it is a very heartbreaking experience that you have been through sweetheart and my heart goes out to you      Im not suprised ur fed and sad and they are probably only two emotions you are feeling. I so wish i were closer and could be there for you in person.


----------



## Malini

Ahh Shortie, you're a star. It would be nice if you were closer but you've a big spirit and I feel your care. Now off to bed as you have an early am at the caf don't you? I am hopin' and prayin' for you.

And you too Nix.

M xxx


----------



## shortie66

Malini  I have only just got home   have been looking after neighbours children while they went to see les miserables. Scott was going to be with me but had a call about half 5 to say could he go to hospital   No other news but could he just go. We thought his grandad had passed away. Scotts brother came and picked up him up drove over to hospital, grandad is very poorly has pneumonia is on antibiotic drip and hydrating drip. Not looking very good at all


----------



## Malini

Ahh Shortie, that's tough. It sounds a very tricky situation emotionally. I know you don't like being on your own and I hope you're ok. Was good of you to look after children when you're in the manic making 2ww. M xxx


----------



## shortie66

Im ok now sweetie, just trying to de-stress before bed. Normally in bed by 10.30 and fast asleep by 10.35 but am wide awake now   Dont think cafe will be open by 7.30 tomorrow somehow    Ah well at least i'll be one day closer the madness ending. In my heart i really believe this hasnt worked you know, i just have a feeling. Perhaps it is self protection or something i dont know, i only know that i feel very hormonal and poor scottie is getting his head bitten off at every opportunity    I will have to make it up to him somehow, hmmm


----------



## beachgirl

Malini    I can't add anything to what the others have said but wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and your darling little boy...words fail me    life is so tragic and no one understands the pain


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini - No words just huge  , yep we are still looking at lunch on 24th, haven't chosen where until we know who's coming.  

Shortie -      

Heaps - C ya later  

Swinny - next time chicka  

Work still manic so gotta dash


----------



## Trolley

Morning Girls . . .

Well AF arrived this morning - the day before test date like last time.  I haven't cried yet as I feel completely numb and I'm just going through the motions of getting ready for work so as not to have to face the reality just yet.

There is a small part of me that is relived that our IVF journey is over . . . since December 2009 I feel I have been tied to needles and clinics and have been able to think of nothing else - even my friends.

We are going to give ourselves a break and head to San Francisco and Napa Valley for a fabulous holiday and I am going to look at returning to the job I adored for 13 years and gave up in order to concentrate on IVF and be closer to the clinic.

We still pray that one day I will carry a child of our own and in the meantime we continue with our application to emigrate to Perth in Australia.

As I'm sure you can understand I am going to lay low for a while but I will pop in now and again to see how you are all progressing and I wish you all the luck in the world girls.  You have been a tower of strength for me for which I am eternally grateful.

Much love

Trolley


----------



## Züri

Trolley I am so sorry - I know how you feel, we all do and it's still hard to know what to say


----------



## Malini

Oh Trolley. I am so sorry. Your hols sound wonderful; I know that part of the world quite well and I have family in Perth and they love their lives there (one is from Wigan and the other Dublin). This journey is horrible but you sound brave and I believe will make your life what you want it to be. Good for you. I would do well to consider your example. 
Malini xxx


----------



## Malini

Driver - count me in for lunch on the 24th. I am near Buxton so Sheffield or surrounds would suit me but I have satnav and can be brave with very good instructions so could venture beyond!
M xxx


----------



## Malini

Me again. I forgot to say to Shortie that I wouldn't want to belittle your feelings or discredit how well you know your body but I can honestly say that when I went for my blood test and waited for the call I was sure I wasn't pregnant. This is odd to me as I usually do know what's going on with me. Almond always reminds me that our minds can be unhelpful and prevent us from believing as we should that miraculous events can happen to us too.
Bless all our dhs who struggle along with us on this hormone fuelled wait.
Malini xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Trolley I am so sorry.      your plan sounds like a good one.

I am off to see Laura and the trips and Steph and Vivvy this morning - can't wait.


----------



## laurab

Trolley - So sorry my love.   

Tracey - we are very excited about seeing you and Max too!  

My friend called last night her adorabel cat died in Hallway in evening, she was 15 years old so not bad. She is heartbroken and too far for me to go cuddle. So sad for her, she is early 40s single, desperate to meet the right man and have kids. She is so lovely. I've sent tim over after work with a spade and a nice cat plant pot to bury her. I'm hoping he will bring her back with him to stay for a day or 2. She has already said she can't stand being at hme without her fur babe and wants another. I did think of our Leola who has a beautiful cat to be re-homed. I will mention it too her.


----------



## H&amp;P

Trolley -  , I love the sound of your holiday we loved our outdoorsey holiday there in 2008 we flew into SF and flew home from LA and did 2 weeks driving around from Sf down Big Sur, up to Yosemite and then down through Death Valley up to Zion National Park (nipped across to Vegas for a few days then flew from there to LA), I hope the break will restore some hope to your wounded soul  

RC - How's your Mum, sorry if I missed you saying  

Laura -   to your friend, hope Tim brings her home with him so you can surround her with love.   Sounds like you have a fab mini FF meet planned  

So lunch on 24th I think is Beachie, LW, LW's cousin (about to cycle at Dogus), Malini and Leola (?) anyone else ? I can be there for a coffee early but have to leave by 2:30 as got something else on from 3pm. Beachie any ideas as to where, maybe south or south west sheffield if Malini is coming over from Buxton?


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Oh Trolley- so sorry   

laura-    for your poor friend, how lovely is Tim  

Hi **** y   & AM


----------



## hollie2

hi

going to do half marathon in glasgow in september and wanted to raise money (something to do with infertility/research or something)

Does anyone know of any charities like this

thanks

J
x


----------



## SiobhanG

Malini - I am so, so sorry, my heart is breaking for you (I am actually in tears while I am writing this) this is all so bloody unfair.

Trolley - And for you, I know what it's like when AF arrives before the bloody test date. The pain is so unbearable. Your holiday will be fantastic - I lived in San Fran for a few months and loved it. It'll be good to get away and clear your head. It's good to keep trying to move forward but I know how difficult it can be. Best of luck with all your plans.

Lots of Love to you both

XXXX


----------



## Han72

Mornin' all

Just wanted to send heeeyuuuuge        to my darling Malini and to say, although it probably doesn't feel like it now, your son still represents a MASSIVE [email protected] YOU!!! to every doctor who said you couldn't get pregnant. This proves that you can, given the right protocol, produce perfect embryos which form perfect fetuses (fetii) It is a sad statistical fact that 1/5 pregnancies ends in miscarriage and for all Dr Beer's et al research, there is not always a clear reason why. But I am convinced that your angel baby is the proof that you can and will be a mother and that Sher's gonna get you there (ooh I am a poet and I didn't know it!)                           

Trolley hon     

Mira - bless you!  I'm still in Blighty mate, reckon I might as well hang around till at least May 6th cos I gotta vote!!! Anyhoo need to be here for my 6 week scan innit   PM me your addy deets hon, we have GOT to meet up!  The train from here goes all the way down to exeter st davids / bristol temple meads, surely one of those lines has to be the right one!  How's the little bobby dazzler  

Shortstuff Huge hugs to you and Scottie for granddad, so sad         re the testing, it's a flippin nightmare innit? I was gonna do the whole test the trigger out of my system etc but didn't want to fork out for FR tests and haven't had the energy to go to tescos to get cheapie tests yet   But pls believe me when I say a -ive on clearblue digi means nuffink, especially that early! They just ain't sensitive enough hon...  CB digi gave me a -ive on otd when the bloods were positive last time round! Admire you being able to work on otd, I'd be no good to man nor beast mate!     

Donks - fab crop there chick, keep on drinking the water and milk lovey!       

Tracey/Laura/Steph - jealous of your meet up     hope you have a fab time!

Hollie - lovely idea hon  why not raise money for FF 

Gawd wanted to do loads more persos but braindead now   Thanks to EVERYONE for your good wishes and  and  both here and on **, DH and I appreciate it so much! Am already bored sh1tless on the 2ww despite laptop, knitting, dvd's and whatever other distractions I could dream up   Must try harder!  My little trio should be implanting today so they're too busy to say hi to all their lovely FF aunties so I'll say it on their behalf  Of the other 3 embies 1 stopped on day 2, the other on day 3, the last one made it to blast but wasn't good enough to freeze, but no matter the best ones are already in the right place and once we get our twns/trips I don't think I could convince chuckles to do another IVF anyway!

Love and  to all!

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

CLICK HERE FOR NEW HOME


----------

